# .



## ATARAXIO (22 Oct 2021)




----------



## Tiresias (22 Oct 2021)

Si no os enseñó el testamento poco podéis hacer. Unicamente ir al Registro de la Propiedad y pedir una certificación registral para saber cómo se ha producido la transmisión de la vivienda en cuestión. Ahí aparecerá (o no) el testamento y a partir de ahí iniciar un procedimiento de reclamación de partición de herencia si no habéis sido incluidos figurando en el mismo, claro está.


----------



## C.J. (22 Oct 2021)

Como está fallecido, sólo tres grupos de personas, en concreto, tendrán acceso al documento en cuestión.

Por un lado, aquellas personas nombradas en testamento a los que se les haya reconocido algún tipo de derecho (herederos, administradores, albaceas, legatarios…)

Por otro lado, aquellos que aún no existiendo testamento serían convocadas en virtud de las reglas sucesorias o en su caso de un testamento anterior, tendrán derecho al documento.

Finalmente, tendrán derecho a ver el testamento, aquellas personas consideradas legitimarias. Las personas legitimarias, son aquellos familiares a los que les corresponde por ley una parte de los bienes o derechos de las personas fallecidas, la denominada *legítima*.

En cualquier otro caso, cualquier *documento de últimas voluntades *es un documento secreto y por tanto permanecerá en la notaría, sin posibilidad a que ninguna persona, exceptuando las anteriormente citadas, puedan tener acceso alguno.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (22 Oct 2021)

Ves a un notario y que pida el Certificado de últimas voluntades de él, con su nif. Entonces ahí te dira donde hizo el testamento último, en que notario

De todas formas, su viuda no hubiera podido vender si el immueble no estuviera a su nombre o no se lo hubiese dejado en el testamento


----------



## BogadeAriete (22 Oct 2021)

Espero que se lo gastará en putes y droja, o se lo dejará a alguna ONJeta antes de dejárselo a sobrinos buitres como tu. Me dais un asco tremendo los parientes interesados. Trabajad vagos, y no estéis como grajos esperando la muerte de un biejo.


----------



## C.J. (22 Oct 2021)

Pregunta: hizo testamento?


----------



## ediedee (22 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Pues hace un par de meses se ha muerto el único hermano de mi padre con el que tuvimos una relación muy familiar toda la vida.
> 
> Estaba casado sin hijos y siempre contamos que como éramos sus únicos sobrinos mis hermanos y yo , nos dejase algo en herencia .
> 
> ...



Cuando muera ella puede que tengas alguna opción, estas cosas siempre siguen una lógica y sería injusto que por ejemplo a la hora de heredar la familia de ella se lo quedara todo, de todas formas tu padre está por delante de ti a la hora de heredar algo de tu tío.

Un consejo si te voy a dar no hagas nunca nada esperando algo a cambio, si no mal te va a ir en la vida.


----------



## ravenare (22 Oct 2021)

No vas a ver ni un duro. Lo sabes tu y lo sabe tu hermano.


----------



## cifuentes (22 Oct 2021)

¿estaba casado en gananciales?


----------



## cifuentes (22 Oct 2021)

En Emprendedores, con un par.


----------



## ediedee (23 Oct 2021)

AT
[QUOTE="cifuentes dijo:


> En Emprendedores, con un par.



Así es como emprenden las clases altas, con todo masticado.


----------



## Covaleda (23 Oct 2021)

Ese piso tiene pinta de que se puso a nombre de la mujer antes del fallecimiento.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Oct 2021)




----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Oct 2021)




----------



## ediedee (23 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Ella es todavía joven y además está muy unida a sus sobrinos . Doy por hecho que la relación se acaba con la muerte de mi tío sobre todo si no nos ha reconocido , que no sólo es la cuestión económica sino el desprecio que supone después de toda una vida de relación familiar como si fuese un padre.
> Lógicamente si yo imaginase que no nos iba a dejar nada , como haría cualquiera en mi lugar, no perdería ni un minuto de mi tiempo arreglándole la vida como tantas veces hice . Además de infinidad de regalos que nunca fueron correspondidos porque como he dicho era una persona muy avara en tándem con su mujer , que no gastaban un céntimo .



No tienes derecho a nada, la legítima y el tercio de mejora es solo para ascendientes y descendientes directos, si ella hace testamento te quedas sin nada, la única opción es como ya te digo que fallezca y no haga testamento y a ver si puedes rascar algo que tampoco lo sé con seguridad.

Mira si lo que haces por otros tiene un fin egoísta siempre acabarás perdiendo, lo que tú hicieras por tu tío no es de recibo y nunca lo fue y aún así habría que saber las dos versiones de la historia para ver lo que pensaba tu tío de ti.


----------



## Covaleda (23 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> la cuestión es que tuvo un derrame cerebral hace años y se quedó en una silla de ruedas .
> Aunque aparentemente razonaba y hablaba bien después de mucha terapia, lógicamente era una persona completamente dependiente de ella y supongo que muy influenciable sobre todo en la última etapa que ya estaba decrépito y no sabía ni lo que decía.
> 
> Con lo del coronavirus se fue a vivir al pueblo y hablábamos por wasap vídeo para no perder el contacto .
> ...



Conozco casos parecidos, de tipo que pone sus cosas a nombre de su nueva mujer y palmarla al tiempo para que los hijos de un matrimonio anterior no pillen nada, por ejemplo, o el que se deshace de su casa con una hipoteca inversa sin decir nada y que lo sigan mimando...en fin, para todos los gustos.
Dejarle herencia a las cuidadoras sería más complicado porque no son familia, como mucho podría tirar del tercio de libre disposición.
Si no hubiera hecho testamento si que podrías haber hecho una declaración judicial de herederos, pero no parece que sea el caso.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Oct 2021)

ediedee dijo:


> No tienes derecho a nada, la legítima y el tercio de mejora es solo para ascendientes y descendientes directos, si ella hace testamento te quedas sin nada, la única opción es como ya te digo que fallezca y no haga testamento y a ver si puedes rascar algo que tampoco lo sé con seguridad.
> 
> Mira si lo que haces por otros tiene un fin egoísta siempre acabarás perdiendo, lo que tú hicieras por tu tío no es de recibo y nunca lo fue y aún así habría que saber las dos versiones de la historia para ver lo que pensaba tu tío de ti.



debes ser un viejo avaro y egoísta como mi tío . 

Siempre le estaba diciendo que gastase el dinero en mejorar su calidad de vida . 

Qué sabrás tú todo lo que hice por él que nunca fue correspondido . 

No me interesa tu estúpida opinión que además es falsa. te vas al ignore por troll


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Oct 2021)

ediedee dijo:


> No tienes derecho a nada, la legítima y el tercio de mejora es solo para ascendientes y descendientes directos, si ella hace testamento te quedas sin nada, la única opción es como ya te digo que fallezca y no haga testamento y a ver si puedes rascar algo que tampoco lo sé con seguridad.
> 
> Mira si lo que haces por otros tiene un fin egoísta siempre acabarás perdiendo, lo que tú hicieras por tu tío no es de recibo y nunca lo fue y aún así habría que saber las dos versiones de la historia para ver lo que pensaba tu tío de ti.



¿ qué haces tú por los demás de forma altruista ? 

¿ trabajas gratis ? ¿ haces horas extras gratis ?


----------



## Black Jack (23 Oct 2021)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> Espero que se lo gastará en putes y droja, o se lo dejará a alguna ONEJETA ntes de dejárselo a sobrinos buitres como tu. Me dais uu asco tremendo los parientes interesados. Trabaja vago, y no estés como un grajo esperando la muerte de un biejo.



Mirad, un subnormal que no quiere salir de pobre y que no se ha enterado que las herencias son para que la familia sea más rica a cada generación que pasa.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Oct 2021)

Cómo podemos localizar un testamento - ¡Mundojurídico te informa!


Cómo podemos localizar un testamento. Para localizar el testamento debemos acudir al Registro General de Actos de Ultima Voluntad.




www.mundojuridico.info





*¿Quién puede solicitar el certificado de ultimas voluntades?*
Cualquier persona siempre que presente la documentación requerida ( certificado de defunción). Por tanto es un registro público, lo puede pedir cualquiera sin necesidad de que sea heredero o familiar.

Este certificado se suele solicitar para la realización de ciertos trámites, como son: para hacer una declaración de herederos, para cobrar pólizas de seguros, en procesos judiciales, para cobrar cuentas bancarias y en general en cualquier trámite en el que sea necesario conocer la identidad de los herederos de la persona fallecida.

*¿Cómo puedo solicitar el certificado?*
Este certificado se puede solicitar de forma presencial o por correo.

Para solicitarlo presencialmente deberá acudir:


Gerencias Territorial del Ministerio de Justicia.
*Registros civiles de toda España*.
*¿Cómo puedo saber si estoy incluido en el testamento?*
Una vez obtenido el certificado de actos de última voluntad, en el que figurará el Notario ante el que se otorgó el testamento, deberán los familiares del difunto ponerse en contacto para conseguir una copia del testamento.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Oct 2021)

¿Cómo puedo averiguar si me han dejado una herencia? - Notariado







www.notariado.org







* ¿CÓMO Y DÓNDE SE PUEDE AVERIGUAR SI ME HAN DEJADO UNA HERENCIA?*
Con el _certificado o partida de defunción_ de la persona a quien cree que puede heredar, tiene que obtener del Registro General de Actos de Última Voluntad el _certificado de últimas voluntades_, en el cual constará si la persona fallecida hizo o no testamento, ante qué notario y en qué fecha. También puede acudir a su notario para que haga esta consulta y tramitación en su nombre. Con ese dato, podrá solicitar y obtener del notario correspondiente una copia del testamento que le dará si a usted se le menciona en él o si por Ley se le reconoce el derecho a heredar a la persona fallecida.
Si el notario ante el cual se otorgó el testamento hubiera fallecido, se hubiera jubilado, o se hubiera trasladado, puede utilizar nuestro buscador, situado en la página de inicio de esta web, para localizar al notario que custodia ese protocolo. En caso de que no disponga de los datos que requiere el buscador, puede acudir al Colegio Notarial de su comunidad autónoma o a un notario para que le informen.
Si el certificado del Registro General de Actos de Última Voluntad dijera que no hay testamento deberá acudir a un notario competente para hacer la declaración de herederos abintestato. Básicamente serán competentes los notarios del lugar en que tuviera el fallecido su residencia habitual, o de donde tuviera la mayor parte de su patrimonio, o de dónde hubiera fallecido, o de un distrito colindante a todos ellos.


----------



## ediedee (23 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> debes ser un viejo avaro y egoísta como mi tío .
> 
> Siempre le estaba diciendo que gastase el dinero en mejorar su calidad de vida .
> 
> ...



Es que te oigo hablar y sinceramente no me da la sensación de que seas buena persona.

Pd tengo 30


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Oct 2021)

ediedee dijo:


> Es que te oigo hablar y sinceramente no me da la sensación de que seas buena persona.



En vez de juzgar al prójimo ¿ qué te hace pensar que tú si eres buena persona ? 

¿ qué haces tú por los demás ?


----------



## ediedee (23 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ qué haces tú por los demás de forma altruista ?
> 
> ¿ trabajas gratis ? ¿ haces horas extras gratis ?



Porque debería hacer horas extra gratis? no tiene sentido y no es lo mismo 

Pero por mis familiares cercanos y por mis amigos hago cosas sin esperar nada. Si le tengo que comprar algo mi abuela se lo compró, si tengo que llevar a mi madre al médico la llevo, si tengo que pasar alguna noche en el hospital lo hago y si tengo que hacer algo por un amigo lo hago sin esperar nada a cambio. No hago las cosas por esperar una tajada de la herencia.

Durante el confinamiento le hacía mi abuela todos los días de comer y lo hago porque es mi abuela, no para que se sienta en deuda conmigo.


----------



## ediedee (23 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> En vez de juzgar al prójimo ¿ qué te hace pensar que tú si eres buena persona ?
> 
> ¿ qué haces tú por los demás ?



Ya te contesté.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Oct 2021)

ediedee dijo:


> Porque debería hacer horas extra gratis? no tiene sentido y no es lo mismo
> 
> Pero por mis familiares cercanos y por mis amigos hago cosas sin esperar nada. Si le tengo que comprar algo mi abuela se lo compró, si tengo que llevar a mi madre al médico la llevo, si tengo que pasar alguna noche en el hospital lo hago y si tengo que hacer algo por un amigo lo hago sin esperar nada a cambio. No hago las cosas por esperar una tajada de la herencia.
> 
> Durante el confinamiento le hacía mi abuela todos los días de comer y lo hago porque es mi abuela, no para que se sienta en deuda conmigo.



ok , pues ahora imagina que después de una vida sirviéndole a tu abuela ( suponiendo que tuviese una enorme herencia ) no te dejase nada y lo dejase todo a otra persona .


----------



## Lord Vader (23 Oct 2021)

Tu tío al final te hizo caso y se gastó el dinero


----------



## ediedee (23 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ok , pues ahora imagina que después de una vida sirviéndole a tu abuela ( suponiendo que tuviese una enorme herencia ) no te dejase nada y lo dejase todo a otra persona .



No me tiene que dejar nada y es más no quiero nada, la herencia para mi madre. Si mi abuela coje el tercio de libre disposición y decide dejárselo a quien le salga del papo pues que lo haga confío en su criterio.


----------



## Decipher (23 Oct 2021)

¿Quizá intuia que solo estabais con el por el interés y por eso no os dejó nada?

A ver si al final era un cachondo que os estaba tomando el pelo en base a vuestra propia codicia.


----------



## ediedee (23 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> te voy a enviar al ignore.
> 
> O eres subnormal o como imagino no te has enfrentado todavía a la vida y tienes todo pagado.
> 
> ...



Y lo dice el que quiere vivir de la herencia del tio. He trabajado más de lo que tú trabajaras a lo largo de tu vida, mis estudios me los he pagado yo, me mantengo desde los 19 años y sobretodo no soy un egoísta que piensa solo en si mismo. Creo que empiezas a desbarrar un poquito y a mezclar conceptos, se te ve a o legua que eres un tipo cargado de prejuicios y sobretodo un ignorante.

Enviame al ignore así ganamos los dos, bueno yo gano eso seguro.


----------



## Nefersen (23 Oct 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> ¿Quizá intuia que solo estabais con el por el interés y por eso no os dejó nada?
> 
> A ver si al final era un cachondo que os estaba tomando el pelo en base a vuestra propia codicia.



Creo que va por ahí. 

Yo tengo un primo y me vino a visitar hace poco. Nunca habíamos tenido relación, pero ahora está empeñado en que "recuperemos" el tiempo. Me presentó a sus tres hijas, que son una monada. Ellas me cayeron muy bien. Él sabe que ni yo ni mi hermano tenemos herederos y que él y sus hijas están en primer lugar entre los posibles. No es que crea que lo está haciendo en plan interesado, pero si estas niñas empezaran a visitarme cada año, y a estrechar su relación conmigo, empezaría a pensar que son unas interesadas. Y puede que mi actitud fuera dejarme querer, esperando pacientemente a vengarme de su codicia el día en que se abriese el testamento. 

En el caso que se plantea, yo creo que la mujer ha podido influir en presentar esta mala imagen de los sobrinos, para forzar que se lo deje todo a ella y sus propios sobrinos.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (23 Oct 2021)

@ediede, por qué no te metes por el culo tu aire de superioridad? Es obvio que la actitud de Ataraxio no es la mejor, pero tampoco es como para que lo demonices. Por esa regla de tres, la gente trabajaría para su jefe sin esperar nada a cambio. Sería muy bonito, ciertamente, sobre todo si a fin de mes tu jefe le da tu sueldo a cualquier otro porque le cae mejor.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (23 Oct 2021)

Nefersen dijo:


> En el caso que se plantea, yo creo que la mujer ha podido influir en presentar esta mala imagen de los sobrinos, para forzar que se lo deje todo a ella y sus propios sobrinos.



Muy probable. Las mujeres siempre tiran para su familia. Y son expertas en arramplar herencias. Si el difunto tenía alguna intención de dejarle algo a @ATARAXIO , ella muy posiblemente le intoxicó y le convenció para que no lo hiciese, y le dejase todo a ella. En ese caso, ella con toda seguridad lo dejará todo a sus sobrinos y Ataraxio no recibirá nada.

Ataraxio, entérate a ver si hizo testamento. Puede que ni lo hiciera. En ese caso la mujer se lleva todo, no?

Ataraxio, le insinuaste alguna vez a tu tío que te dejara algo?


----------



## XXavier (23 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> debes ser un viejo avaro y egoísta como mi tío .
> 
> Siempre le estaba diciendo que gastase el dinero en mejorar su calidad de vida .
> 
> ...



Pues es cierto lo que te dice el forero. Como sobrino, no eres legitimario, y no te han notificado nada porque no te ha mencionado en el testamento. Luego, no tienes derecho económico alguno.
Al no existir legitimarios, no hay tercios de legítima y mejora que reservar para éstos, y la totalidad de la herencia se destina por libre disposición. Si tu tío no se ha acordado de ti a la hora de testar, quizá fuera porque se le olvidó.
Si no hubiese testamento, tendrías posibilidad de heredar, realizando los trámites del caso, pero habiendo testamento y no figurando en él, no tienes nada que hacer.


----------



## sisar_vidal (23 Oct 2021)

Joder Atari, muy patético todo no?


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (23 Oct 2021)

Lo siento pero tengo que decirlo. Él tenía derecho a dejarle SU patrimonio a quien le diera la gana, que lógicamente será a SU mujer. Y por otra parte, está muy feo tratar con las personas esperando cobrar herencia. Si un familiar te cae mal, no se trata con él y fin de la historia. Uno tiene que crear su propio patrimonio, y no puede estar esperando a recibir herencias de otros, y más si no los soportas.

De hecho, a mí me toca recibir directamente la herencia de mis abuelos paternos, y por una serie de motivos y convicciones personales, llegado el momento voy a renunciar a ella.


----------



## Picard (23 Oct 2021)

No estoy aquí para juzgar a nadie, pero te agradezco el hilo porque me ha puesto alerta. Andaré con ojo cuando sea viejo y vea que se acercan a mí familiares jovenzuelos.


----------



## active2010 (23 Oct 2021)

Ataraxio llorando porque no ha heredado? No puede ser.


----------



## .Kaikus (23 Oct 2021)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> por una serie de motivos y convicciones personales, llegado el momento voy a renunciar a ella.



Podrias contar el motivo, que te lleva a renunciar a la herencia de tus abuelos ???.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Oct 2021)

Picard dijo:


> No estoy aquí para juzgar a nadie, pero te agradezco el hilo porque me ha puesto alerta. Andaré con ojo cuando sea viejo y vea que se acercan a mí familiares jovenzuelos.



Vengo a pedir consejos legales, no consejos morales.

Juzgate a ti mismo a ver si tú , con la herencia de tus padres , en relación a tus hermanos, no os habéis peleado como todas las familias por nimiedades.



Ya está bien de tanto cinismo.

La mayoría de vosotros mataríais por una insignificancia, como por ejemplo que el jefe no os pague una hora extra.

Imaginen después de toda una vida dedicación.

La de trampas que habréis hecho para exprimir a papá estado del que yo nunca he cobrado nada.
A este familiar , su deterioro mental le impedía entender la realidad ,de hecho suponía que era inmortal , y la mujer bien asesorada de su hermano, le fueron enredando para hacer las cosas a su manera con mucha inteligencia.

De haber podido hacer una pirámide y meter toda su riqueza con su momia, lo habría hecho.

Siempre fue un ávaro y una persona insoportable hasta después de muerto, por eso tiene muchísimo más mérito todo lo que hemos hecho por ellos y que ellos nunca devolvieron los favores ni compensaron nuestros esfuerzos.

Sé de sobra que del tacaño solo una cosa se espera : que se muera.



Ahora resulta que todo el mundo es un santo altruista , ni que fuerais de podemos 

¿ También rescatais gatitos callejeros?


----------



## mxmanu (23 Oct 2021)

Si habéis hecho todo eso solo por interés me alegro que no os haya dejado nada, joderos buitres!!


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Oct 2021)

¿ No se dan cuenta que es muchísimo más valioso el tiempo que el dinero?

No solo mi tiempo sino mis conocimientos aplicados a mejorar su vida. 

Claro que es frustrante que no haya tenido el menor pago por ello


Si esto les sirve de lección moral, huyan de la gente miserable que den muestras de ser poco generosos.

Es una forma de ser hasta que se muere y después de muerto.

En este caso yo reclamo el justo reconocimiento que nos merecíamos y las maniobras de la hija de puta de la mujer para que no nos dejase nada aprovechando su deterioro mental


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Oct 2021)

mxmanu dijo:


> Si habéis hecho todo eso solo por interés me alegro que no os haya dejado nada, joderos buitres!!



¿ Qué haces tú gratis por los demás pedazo de hijo de puta ?


¿ Quién te crees para venir a juzgar ?


----------



## Rossi (23 Oct 2021)

Un conocido mío estuvo haciéndole la pelota a una solterona de avaricia dickensiana durante años, y al final no le dejó ni un céntimo. Pataleó un poco, pero al no ser legítima no hubo nada que rascar. 

Quizá a este individuo se le viera venir, o tal vez la señora viese a otro sobrino más necesitado y le dejó la herencia a él, vete a saber. Dedicar tiempo a ancianos con ese fin me parece que tiene un retorno un tanto arriesgado.

Yo aconsejo a todos los solteros sin hijos, pero con sobrinos que, por mor de mantener la concordia familiar, quemen todos sus bienes en una gran pira antes de morir, al estilo cagaplayas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Oct 2021)

La cuestión es que la mujer ya tiene 70 y tantos años y no le dará tiempo a gastar semejante fortuna generada únicamente por mi tío.

Como no tuvieron hijos , ella se lo dejará a su hermano mucho más joven que ella y a sus sobrinos que son todos mucho más jóvenes que yo ....

Los cuales nunca, a lo largo de su vida ,hicieron nada, ni tan importante por mi tío como todo lo que hemos hecho nosotros y serán los beneficiados


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Oct 2021)

Rossi dijo:


> Un conocido mío estuvo haciéndole la pelota a una solterona de avaricia dickensiana durante años, y al final no le dejó ni un céntimo. Pataleó un poco, pero al no ser legítima no hubo nada que rascar.
> 
> Quizá a este individuo se le viera venir, o tal vez la señora viese a otro sobrino más necesitado y le dejó la herencia a él, vete a saber. Dedicar tiempo a ancianos con ese fin me parece que tiene un retorno un tanto arriesgado.
> 
> Yo aconsejo a todos los solteros sin hijos, pero con sobrinos que, por mor de mantener la concordia familiar, quemen todos sus bienes en una gran pira antes de morir, al estilo cagaplayas.



¿ A cuántos ancianos desvalidos y sin recursos ayudas ?


¿ Eres consciente que si esperas que alguien te atienda en caso de enfermedad o vejez será por tus recursos y lo que puedas pagar?

¿ Qué sucedió con la herencia de tus padres ?


----------



## Wattman (23 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> La cuestión es que la mujer ya tiene 70 y tantos años y no le dará tiempo a gastar semejante fortuna generada únicamente por mi tío.
> 
> Como no tuvieron hijos , ella se lo dejará a su hermano mucho más joven que ella y a sus sobrinos que son todos mucho más jóvenes que yo ....
> 
> Los cuales nunca, a lo largo de su vida ,hicieron nada, ni tan importante por mi tío como todo lo que hemos hecho nosotros y serán los beneficiados



Como no consigas que tu tia te adopte no veo solucion definitiva y satisfactoria a tu problema .

O te podrias casar secretamente con tu tia , que es otra solucion .


----------



## GarciaBarbon (23 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> la cuestión es que tuvo un derrame cerebral hace años y se quedó en una silla de ruedas .
> Aunque aparentemente razonaba y hablaba bien después de mucha terapia, lógicamente era una persona completamente dependiente de ella y supongo que muy influenciable sobre todo en la última etapa que ya estaba decrépito y no sabía ni lo que decía.
> 
> Con lo del coronavirus se fue a vivir al pueblo y hablábamos por wasap vídeo para no perder el contacto .
> ...









ES LO QUE HAY


----------



## Hrodrich (23 Oct 2021)

Chad vivir de la herencia del tío virgin ser un remero envidioso.


----------



## mxmanu (23 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ Qué haces tú gratis por los demás pedazo de hijo de puta ?
> 
> 
> ¿ Quién te crees para venir a juzgar ?



Yo cuando ayudo a la gente no lo hago esperando nada a cambio, me da mucha satisfacción el saber que he ayudado a alguien.

Si no quieres que te juzguen no vengas a un sitio público a contar tus mierdas, so subnormal!!


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Oct 2021)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> Muy probable. Las mujeres siempre tiran para su familia. Y son expertas en arramplar herencias. Si el difunto tenía alguna intención de dejarle algo a @ATARAXIO , ella muy posiblemente le intoxicó y le convenció para que no lo hiciese, y le dejase todo a ella. En ese caso, ella con toda seguridad lo dejará todo a sus sobrinos y Ataraxio no recibirá nada.
> 
> Ataraxio, entérate a ver si hizo testamento. Puede que ni lo hiciera. En ese caso la mujer se lleva todo, no?
> 
> Ataraxio, le insinuaste alguna vez a tu tío que te dejara algo?



Siempre se dio por hecho.

No es un pariente lejano al que no se viese nunca.

Desde niño soportamos su presencia y sus incordios.

En sus estancias en el hospital cuando se encontraba tan mal que pensaba que iba a morir, cuando no estaba su mujer, muchas veces hablaba de que nos había dejado tal piso etcétera etcétera...

Recuerdo que el dichoso piso se vendió sibilinamente unas semanas antes de morir


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Oct 2021)

mxmanu dijo:


> Yo cuando ayudo a la gente no lo hago esperando nada a cambio, me da mucha satisfacción el saber que he ayudado a alguien.
> 
> Si no quieres que te juzguen no vengas a un sitio público a contar tus mierdas, so subnormal!!



Pon un ejemplo de tu ayuda altruista.


----------



## InigoMontoya (23 Oct 2021)

menuda judiada de hilo...

El op:


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Oct 2021)

mxmanu dijo:


> Yo cuando ayudo a la gente no lo hago esperando nada a cambio, me da mucha satisfacción el saber que he ayudado a alguien.
> 
> Si no quieres que te juzguen no vengas a un sitio público a contar tus mierdas, so subnormal!!



Tú lo que eres es un subnormal narcisista que te crees superior a los demás.

No vengo aquí a que me juzguen imbéciles como tú, sino a buscar una acción legal para un caso como este.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Oct 2021)

InigoMontoya dijo:


> menuda judiada de hilo...
> 
> El op:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 815652



Hasta ahora los que intervienen en el hilo deben de ser viejos con bastante patrimonio o sin él pero que esperan ser atendidos de forma gratuita.


A ver si entra alguien inteligente y con conocimientos legales que sepa de verdad como funciona la vida.

Por lo menos que sirva de escarmiento para que no regaléis vuestro tiempo de vida que es lo más valioso que tenemos


----------



## kikoseis (23 Oct 2021)

ediedee dijo:


> No tienes derecho a nada, la legítima y el tercio de mejora es solo para ascendientes y descendientes directos, si ella hace testamento te quedas sin nada, la única opción es como ya te digo que fallezca y no haga testamento y a ver si puedes rascar algo que tampoco lo sé con seguridad.
> 
> Mira si lo que haces por otros tiene un fin egoísta siempre acabarás perdiendo, lo que tú hicieras por tu tío no es de recibo y nunca lo fue y aún así habría que saber las dos versiones de la historia para ver lo que pensaba tu tío de ti.



Cuidado que depende del código civil. Hay regiones que la herencia cambia.


----------



## Wattman (23 Oct 2021)

Si tu padre y tu tio fuesen gemelos homocigoticos siempre te quedaria el As de una prueba de paternidad , a ver como refutan que eres su hijo , ya que geneticamente lo serias .


----------



## Rossi (23 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ A cuántos ancianos desvalidos y sin recursos ayudas ?
> 
> 
> ¿ Eres consciente que si esperas que alguien te atienda en caso de enfermedad o vejez será por tus recursos y lo que puedas pagar?
> ...



Ojo, que no he emitido juicio de valor, sólo he comentado que es una operación de riesgo, ya que pueden ser muchos los familiares que ejerzan influencia sobre el vejete en cuestión. 

Sí que da vergüenza ajena cuando familias otrora unidas se despellejan por los cuatro despojos de la abuela.


----------



## Granada de Mano (23 Oct 2021)

*BBBBBOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!*

PELIGRO: BUITRE!

Proceda con PRECAUCION!


​


----------



## joeljoan (23 Oct 2021)

El karma ....si tú y tus hermanos fantaseabais con su herencia y le hacíais la pelota con ese fin....no vais a ver un duro jamás de los jamases.....
Tu tía lo donará a refugees.....o se lo dejara todo a mamadou en vecino senegalés que la saluda y le sube la compra hasta su rellano


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Oct 2021)

GarciaBarbon dijo:


> ES LO QUE HAY




Pues tal cual.

La diferencia es que nosotros atendimos en todo y mantuvimos buena relación con mi tío desde que éramos niños.

El hijo de Camilo José Cela estuvo en juicios con el padre y llevaban muchos años sin hablarse .

de hecho no llego a conocer a su nieta que ya era un adolescente cuándo murió.


Que alguien me explique por qué tiene más derecho moral ,que no legal , una nieta desconocida , que que me he pasado la vida manteniendo una relación, como si fuera un hijo. 












Camila Cela Marty, la desconocida heredera del Nobel


Corría el año 2002. Don Camilo José Cela acababa de expirar con un ¡Viva Iria Flavia! en la boca una fría mañana de enero. Su hijo Camilo José Cela Conde, fruto de su primer matrim




www.elmundo.es


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Oct 2021)

joeljoan dijo:


> El karma ....si tú y tus hermanos fantaseabais con su herencia y le hacíais la pelota con ese fin....no vais a ver un duro jamás de los jamases.....
> Tu tía lo donará a refugees.....o se lo dejara todo a mamadou en vecino senegalés que la saluda y le sube la compra hasta su rellano




¿ Con cuántas herencias fantasías tú ?

¿ Qué tal te ha ido con la herencia de tus padres?

Y a tus padres con la herencia de los suyos?


----------



## mxmanu (23 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Tú lo que eres es un subnormal narcisista que te crees superior a los demás.
> 
> No vengo aquí a que me juzguen imbéciles como tú, sino a buscar una acción legal para un caso como este.



Pues haz solo la pregunta y no nos lloriquees con tu vida de mierda, atontao.


----------



## kikoseis (23 Oct 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> ¿Quizá intuia que solo estabais con el por el interés y por eso no os dejó nada?
> 
> A ver si al final era un cachondo que os estaba tomando el pelo en base a vuestra propia codicia.



Bueno, cuidado. Eso tampoco es ser un cachondo, es ser un aprovechado. 
Lo tenía muy fácil decirle a los sobrinos que no iban a heredar. 
Pero era más fácil jugar al palo y la zanahoria ...

Vamos, que unos puede que hayan jugado a heredar, pero por lo menos han estado ahí y le han ayudado.

De bien nacido es ser agradecido.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Oct 2021)

Rossi dijo:


> Ojo, que no he emitido juicio de valor, sólo he comentado que es una operación de riesgo, ya que pueden ser muchos los familiares que ejerzan influencia sobre el vejete en cuestión.
> 
> Sí que da vergüenza ajena cuando familias otrora unidas se despellejan por los cuatro despojos de la abuela.




En este caso no son cuatro despojos, sino no habría caso.

Lógicamente tiene unas connotaciones graves sino me habría dado igual.

El caso es " las maniobras ilegales de su mujer , para aprovecharse del deterioro mental de mi tío y desheredar a sus sobrinos. 
Por eso me interesa ver el testamento y si se vendió el piso aunque en el testamento diga otra cosa.

Yo no espero nada de nadie entre otras cosas porque no lo necesito que tengo patrimonio más que de sobra que me daría para vivir varias vidas . Si le sirve de algo a los envidiosos que entran en este hilo


----------



## Geologia_Matutina (23 Oct 2021)

Cuando alguien palma...


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Oct 2021)

mxmanu dijo:


> Pues haz solo la pregunta y no nos lloriquees con tu vida de mierda, atontao.



Te pones en plural, en el pack de los subnormales envidiosos que llegan a los hilos a cagar sin que sirva para nada su intervención , supongo


----------



## Rossi (23 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> En este caso no son cuatro despojos, sino no habría caso.
> 
> Lógicamente tiene unas connotaciones graves sino me habría dado igual.
> 
> ...



A lo que voy es que, en el caso que usted comenta, la viuda también invirtió tiempo y dinero en él y también se considerara merecedora de la herencia.


----------



## Caperucita (23 Oct 2021)

El testamento lo puedes conseguir sin ningún problema (si lo hay). Si no hay testamento la heredera es la viuda.

Ser “como un hijo” no es ser ”hijo”. No hay ningún derecho hereditario.


----------



## active2010 (23 Oct 2021)

Hombre, yo que se, las cosas se hacen con el corazón y por que quieres, no esperando una recompensa después, que luego viene el resentimiento y la frustrasión... digo yo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Oct 2021)

Caperucita dijo:


> El testamento lo puedes conseguir sin ningún problema (si lo hay). Si no hay testamento la heredera es la viuda.
> 
> Ser “como un hijo” no es ser ”hijo”. No hay ningún derecho hereditario.



Algún artículo legal que lo diga? o es sólo tu imaginación


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Oct 2021)

active2010 dijo:


> Hombre, yo que se, las cosas se hacen con el corazón y por que quieres, no esperando una recompensa después, que luego viene el resentimiento y la frustrasión... digo yo.



Qué cosas haces tú ?

Pon Ejemplos reales de cosas que hubieses hecho por los demás de forma gratuita


----------



## Picard (23 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Vengo a pedir consejos legales, no consejos morales.
> 
> Juzgate a ti mismo a ver si tú , con la herencia de tus padres , en relación a tus hermanos, no os habéis peleado como todas las familias por nimiedades.
> 
> ...




Puedes consolarte o rebajarte la culpa que te come pensando que todo el mundo es como tú, pero no es cierto. Si bien es cierto que hay mucha gente que son sabandijas, a mí como individuo me da igual, no seré yo el que por esta razón haga cosas que son moralmente deplorables. Además me llama la atención que tú, precisamente, que te pasas la vida en el foro juzgando a los que comemos carne, resulte que seas de una manera que queda en evidencia en este hilo. Supongo que hay gente que realmente no termina de encontrarse. Desde mi perspectiva estás lejos, muy lejos de la ataraxia.


----------



## active2010 (23 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Qué cosas haces tú ?
> 
> Pon Ejemplos reales de cosas que hubieses hecho por los demás de forma gratuita



Por que no iba a perder tiempo de mi vida en ayudar a la gente que quiero? Si lo he hecho casi durante medio siglo sin importarme nada más que estén bien, mi padre, mis hermanos... mi familia.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Oct 2021)

Rossi dijo:


> A lo que voy es que, en el caso que usted comenta, la viuda también invirtió tiempo y dinero en él y también se considerara merecedora de la herencia.



Y las enfermeras del hospital, y las que le atendían en su propia casa...

Este es un caso muy concreto , con unas circunstancias peculiares


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Oct 2021)

Picard dijo:


> Puedes consolarte o rebajarte la culpa que te come pensando que todo el mundo es como tú, pero no es cierto. Si bien es cierto que hay mucha gente que son sabandijas, a mí como individuo me da igual, no seré yo el que por esta razón haga cosas que son moralmente deplorables. Además me llama la atención que tú, precisamente, que te pasas la vida en el foro juzgando a los que comemos carne, resulte que seas de una manera que queda en evidencia en este hilo. Supongo que hay gente que realmente no termina de encontrarse. Desde mi perspectiva estás lejos, muy lejos de la ataraxia.




No me interesa tu verborrea para creerte a ti mismo que eres moralmente superior a los demás.

Lo único que me interesa es que hiciste o haces tú de forma altruista por los otros para que te creas con derecho a juzgarme.

Hechos reales que puedas describir.


Por ejemplo que dejaste tu profesión para ir a cuidar a tu anciana madre...

Qué fuiste a África a construir escuelas en aldeas pobres...

Que donas dinero para los pobres...

No sé.. algo que te determine como persona moralmente superior a los demás y no sólo que llegues aquí a insultar


----------



## Wattman (23 Oct 2021)

Estas en plena paradoja , la viuda de tu tio espera una reaccion tuya , o la tratas con la asiduidad de antes , o como te vuelvas contra ella por asuntos del vil metal lo pierdes todo .


----------



## XXavier (23 Oct 2021)

Wattman dijo:


> Como no consigas que tu tia te adopte no veo solucion definitiva y satisfactoria a tu problema .
> 
> O te podrias casar secretamente con tu tia , que es otra solucion .



La adopción es lo mejor, porque le convierte en heredero legítimo. El cónyuge tiene solo (en la 'España común') derecho al usufructo del tercio de mejora...


----------



## Picard (23 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> No me interesa tu verborrea para creerte a ti mismo que eres moralmente superior a los demás.
> 
> Lo único que me interesa es que hiciste o haces tú de forma altruista por los otros para que te creas con derecho a juzgarme.
> 
> ...



Ay pobre... si yo sólo intento que veas que el que no está en posición de juzgar a nadie eres tú... Para que la próxima vez que vayas a meterte con un carnívoro te pienses dos veces si de verdad eres tan moralmente superior como crees..


----------



## Trilerotrolero (23 Oct 2021)

Pobre tío, rodeado de víboras al acecho de lo que se ha trabajado, mientras el rojazo de ataraxio intenta apoderarse de sus bienes para poder costearse su vacua existencia dedicada a propagar la progresía radical con perspectiva de genaro


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (23 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> En sus estancias en el hospital cuando se encontraba tan mal que pensaba que iba a morir, cuando no estaba su mujer, *muchas veces hablaba de que nos había dejado tal piso etcétera etcétera*...



Puedes demostrar eso? Hay testigos?
Otra pregunta: su mujer tenía dinero propio o el que tenía dinero era él?


----------



## gallofino (23 Oct 2021)

Eres un auténtico miserable, espero que no te haya dejado ni un paquete de sugus


----------



## mr nobody (23 Oct 2021)

un testamento va a misa? podria alguna cosa cambiar un testamento?


----------



## Trilerotrolero (23 Oct 2021)

Picard dijo:


> Ay pobre... si yo sólo intento que veas que el que no está en posición de juzgar a nadie eres tú... Para que la próxima vez que vayas a meterte con un carnívoro te pienses dos veces si de verdad eres tan moralmente superior como crees..



Llevas toda la razón, ataraxio es un moralinas fiel cárajo y luego nos sale con la mezquindad más Paco que existe, el cazaherencias olor naftalina


----------



## workforfood (23 Oct 2021)

XXavier dijo:


> La adopción es lo mejor, porque le convierte en heredero legítimo. El cónyuge tiene solo (en la 'España común') derecho al usufructo del tercio de mejora...



Eso si no hay testamento. Si hay testamento los hijos solo pueden cobrar la legítima y el cónyuge todo lo demás.


----------



## workforfood (23 Oct 2021)

Herencias a sobrinos o parientes lejanos dentros de unos años va a haber un montón. Y es porque la mitad de la gente con 50 años no tiene hijos. Lo que pasa es que está fuertemente gravado impuesto de sucesiones a hijos suele estar exento en gran cantidad a sobrinos se paga desde el primer €. Muchas herencias se las quedará el estado.

Por lo tanto lo que dice ataraxio, mucha gente ahorra sin darse cuenta que ese dinero no gastado se lo va a gastar un pariente que no ha visto en su vida o el estado.


----------



## workforfood (23 Oct 2021)

En el caso de Ataraxio y su tío si le ha dejado algo. Pues la cosa está clara si no te llama el notario para el reparto de herencia es que no te ha dejado nada y el 100% se lo queda el cónyuge.


----------



## Expat (23 Oct 2021)

¿Por qué no os ponéis tus hermanos y tú en contacto con vuestra tía y así salís de dudas sobre la herencia? ¿O acaso no hay buen rollo con ella? Si vuestra relación con la mujer de tu tío no era demasiado buena, hay una probabilidad alta de que haya hecho lo necesario para no dejaros nada. Incluso si era buena ella tiene sobrinos de sangre, y es de suponer que los pondrá por delante de vosotros, por muchos favores que les hayáis hecho.

Otra opción es que la herencia vaya íntegra a ella y hasta su fallecimiento no exista la posibilidad de que alguien más pueda heredar. Y si tu padre sigue vivo y tu tío os ha dejado algo, a lo mejor ese algo va a parar a tu padre y no a los sobrinos. De todas maneras lo primordial es enterarse de las últimas voluntades de tu tío, si las hubiera.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (23 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Vengo a pedir consejos legales, no consejos morales.
> 
> Juzgate a ti mismo a ver si tú , con la herencia de tus padres , en relación a tus hermanos, no os habéis peleado como todas las familias por nimiedades.
> 
> ...



En este foro todos son tan buenos y generosos, que cuando atropellan a un ciclista o a un chico en patinete, abren hilos para celebrarlo.

Si el hombre creía que no se iba a morir nunca, lo más probable es que no hiciera testamento porque pensaba que todavía no era el momento. Y quizás, a última hora, en total confusión y deterioro mental, la zorra de su mujer le hizo testar todo a su favor. EN ESE CASO PODRÍAS IMPUGNARLO. Si el testamento se hizo en esas condiciones, podrías invalidarlo.
Consulta con un abogado.
Y si hay testigos cuando decía que os iba a dejar herencia, mejor aún, porque eso equivale a un testamento.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (23 Oct 2021)

Expat dijo:


> ¿Por qué no os ponéis tus hermanos y tú en contacto con vuestra tía y así salís de dudas sobre la herencia? ¿O acaso no hay buen rollo con ella? Si vuestra relación con la mujer de tu tio no era demasiado buena, hay una probabilidad alta de que haya hecho lo necesario para no dejaros nada. Incluso si era buena ella tiene sobrinos y es de suponer que los pondra por delante de vosotros, por muchos favores que les hayais hecho.
> 
> Otra opcion es que la herencia vaya integra a ella y hasta su fallecimiento no exista la posibilidad de que alguien mas pueda heredar. Y si tu padre sigue vivo y tu tio os ha dejado algo, a lo mejor ese algo va a parar a tu padre y no a los sobrinos. De todas maneras lo primordial es enterarse de las ultimas voluntades de tu tio, si las hubiera.



Si Ataraxio se llevaba mal con su tía, 100% de probabilidades de que ella le habrá lavado el cerebro a su marido para que se lo deje todo a ella y nada a Ataraxio.


----------



## Incorrezto (23 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Pues hace un par de meses se ha muerto el único hermano de mi padre con el que tuvimos una relación muy familiar toda la vida.
> 
> Estaba casado sin hijos y siempre contamos que como éramos sus únicos sobrinos mis hermanos y yo , nos dejase algo en herencia .
> 
> ...



1/10. Ni aliens, ni tetas.

De ser verdad eres un mezquino. Tu tío te tenía calado y se ha reído de ti mientras te daba la chapa.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (23 Oct 2021)

@ATARAXIO , ¿por qué has sido sincero y nos has dicho que tu tío no te caía bien? Podías haberlo omitido y te habrías ahorrado todas las críticas que te están cayendo.


----------



## XXavier (23 Oct 2021)

workforfood dijo:


> Eso si no hay testamento. Si hay testamento los hijos solo pueden cobrar la legítima y el cónyuge todo lo demás.



Haya o no haya testamento, los hijos son siempre los herederos legítimos. El cónyuge solo tiene derecho al usufructo de la mejora, aparte de lo que pueda dejarle el testador haciendo uso del tercio de libre disposición. En ningún caso se puede asignar al cónyuge, en el testamento, nada de lso dos tercios restante (legítima y mejora) que corresponden a los herederos legítimos, exclusivamente.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Oct 2021)

Expat dijo:


> ¿Por qué no os ponéis tus hermanos y tú en contacto con vuestra tía y así salís de dudas sobre la herencia? ¿O acaso no hay buen rollo con ella? Si vuestra relación con la mujer de tu tío no era demasiado buena, hay una probabilidad alta de que haya hecho lo necesario para no dejaros nada. Incluso si era buena ella tiene sobrinos de sangre, y es de suponer que los pondrá por delante de vosotros, por muchos favores que les hayáis hecho.
> 
> Otra opción es que la herencia vaya íntegra a ella y hasta su fallecimiento no exista la posibilidad de que alguien más pueda heredar. Y si tu padre sigue vivo y tu tío os ha dejado algo, a lo mejor ese algo va a parar a tu padre y no a los sobrinos. De todas maneras lo primordial es enterarse de las últimas voluntades de tu tío, si las hubiera.



pues de eso se trata este hilo . del procedimiento a seguir . 

De la misma manera que ella mira por sus sobrinos, dábamos por hecho que mi tío nos veía como los hijos que no tuvo ya que ejercimos como tales durante toda la vida. De hecho en las muchas veces que estuvo grave en el hospital , los médicos era con nosotros con quienes hablaban . La mujer además de ignorante y mayor , no estaba capacitada para entender esas situaciones , sólo sabe ahorrar, cocinar , limpiar y con la ayuda de su hermano , hacer tramas como esta. 

*que alguien me explique objetivamente la razón por la que yo tendría que regalar mi tiempo a una persona a cambio de nada . *

*¿ acaso vais por las casas de vuestros vecinos a ver si necesitan algo para de forma altruista a ayudarles ?*

Mi tío tenía mal carácter . había que tener mucha paciencia para aguantar sus impertinencias . Era muy soberbio y trataba a la gente como si fuésemos sus criados , además era muy difícil de convencer. 

Pasó su vida acaparando dinero sin gastarlo pues tenía esa mentalidad avarienta de acaparar todo lo que pueda pensando que era inmortal. 

Yo siempre le animaba a gastar en mejorar su calidad de vida y el siempre respondía ...

*¿ Y SI PASA ALGO ? *

yo lo veía postrado en la cama o la silla de rueda y le decía : 

- ya pasó ¿ qué más quieres que pase ? 


Sabiendo lo tacaños e ignorantes que eran , yo le regalé una táblet para que pudiese entretenerse en el hospital ya que él no sabía ni que era ni para qué servía , también le había regalado un ordenador portátil años antes e infinidad de otras cosas de mucho valor , sin tener en cuenta el valor de mi tiempo y mi trabajo profesional que nunca pagó .

También le regalé un móvil bueno , realmente no tenía pensado comprarle un móvil de 600 euros , pero fui a comprar uno para mi madre y había una oferta . Si por él fuese seguiría con un móvil de botones . 

Luego se hizo adicto al móvil , nos daba la lata por wasap vídeo a todas horas . También le instalé muchas aplicaciones de entretenimiento y se pasaba el tiempo con TIK TOK . 

Les insistí hasta la saciedad para que pusieran televisión por cable porque le gustaba el fútbol , le enviaba a diario correos con las noticias más relevantes para que se entretuviese y estuviese al día . 

De no ser por mi , su vida se habría limitado a mirar al techo de la habitación.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Oct 2021)

XXavier dijo:


> Haya o no haya testamento, los hijos son siempre los herederos legítimos. El cónyuge solo tiene derecho al usufructo de la mejora, aparte de lo que pueda dejarle el testador haciendo uso del tercio de libre disposición. En ningún caso se puede asignar al cónyuge, en el testamento, nada de lso dos tercios restante (legítima y mejora) que corresponden a los herederos legítimos, exclusivamente.



La cuestión está en que nosotros no fuimos sus hijos pero durante toda la vida ejercimos como tales. 

Hay innumerables fotos y vídeos que demuestran una estrecha relación . Miles de llamadas de wasap con las que nos daba la lata a todas horas entre otras muchas dinámicas . 

Por parte de mi madre tengo 9 tíos y tías de los cuales no demandan nada porque ya tienen sus hijos y por lo tanto tampoco espero nada .

Si alguna vez solicitaron mis servicios profesionales , les cobré igual que a cualquier cliente puesto que no hay una relación como la que expongo .


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Oct 2021)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> Puedes demostrar eso? Hay testigos?
> Otra pregunta: su mujer tenía dinero propio o el que tenía dinero era él?



si. lo tengo grabado con el móvil diciendo eso , pero no creo que sirva para nada puesto que tiene prevalencia el último testamento o últimas voluntades. .

La duda y es eso el motivo del hilo es si tiene recorrido legal denunciar a mi tía por vender el piso que me correspondía dos semanas antes de morir aprovechando su incapacidad mental y que firmaba cualquier cosa que le pusieran delante. 

De hecho ella me dijo por teléfono que " el médico le había dicho que con lo del coronavirus era mejor que no lo llevase a las revisiones " es decir , que lo dejase morir , como así fue.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Oct 2021)

Picard dijo:


> Ay pobre... si yo sólo intento que veas que el que no está en posición de juzgar a nadie eres tú... Para que la próxima vez que vayas a meterte con un carnívoro te pienses dos veces si de verdad eres tan moralmente superior como crees..



dicho lo cual , además de darte igual el sufrimiento de los animales que te comes , tienes tan poca empatía que jamás en la vida has hecho nada por nadie.


----------



## ueee3 (23 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ Qué haces tú gratis por los demás pedazo de hijo de puta ?
> 
> 
> ¿ Quién te crees para venir a juzgar ?



Flipante. Qué decepción. No te imaginas lo mal que te has dejado a ti mismo con esa frase.

Yo sí hago cosas por los demás sin ganar dinero, favores, explicaciones, interés especial, con amigos, compañeros de trabajo, clientes..
Sin ganar nada.

Tal y como te comportas con mensajes como ése, da la sensación de que fuisteis unos pesados codiciosos.

Yo nunca he perseguido a un familiar por la herencia. Si me llama lo ayudaré con sumo gusto, pero no estaré detrás de él, como parece habéis hecho vosotros con la herencia.

Si no me dejan nada, pues algo de decepción y a olvidarlo.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (23 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> si. lo tengo grabado con el móvil diciendo eso , pero no creo que sirva para nada puesto que tiene prevalencia el último testamento o últimas voluntades. .
> 
> La duda y es eso el motivo del hilo es si tiene recorrido legal denunciar a mi tía por vender el piso que me correspondía dos semanas antes de morir aprovechando su incapacidad mental y que firmaba cualquier cosa que le pusieran delante.
> 
> De hecho ella me dijo por teléfono que " el médico le había dicho que con lo del coronavirus era mejor que no lo llevase a las revisiones " es decir , que lo dejase morir , como así fue.



Bueno, pues está claro que la tía es una zorra.
Efectivamente, si el testamento se hizo con las facultades disminuidas, se puede invalidar, y esa grabación que hiciste tiene valor.
Entérate de si hizo testamento, y en caso de que sí lo hiciese, entérate de la fecha. Creo que tú sí tienes derecho a esa información.
Y consulta con un abogado, aunque sea de oficio. Yo no soy experto, y en los foros te van a volver loco e incluso te dirán cosas falsas para putearte.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Oct 2021)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> @ATARAXIO , ¿por qué has sido sincero y nos has dicho que tu tío no te caía bien? Podías haberlo omitido y te habrías ahorrado todas las críticas que te están cayendo.



¿ cuánta gente te cae bien ? 

¿ cuántos amigos tienes a los que prestarías dinero ?


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Oct 2021)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> Bueno, pues está claro que la tía es una zorra.
> Efectivamente, si el testamento se hizo con las facultades disminuidas, se puede invalidar, y esa grabación que hiciste tiene valor.
> Entérate de si hizo testamento, y en caso de que sí lo hiciese, entérate de la fecha. Creo que tú sí tienes derecho a esa información.
> Y consulta con un abogado, aunque sea de oficio. Yo no soy experto, y en los foros te van a volver loco e incluso te dirán cosas falsas para putearte.



ya . Lógicamente estoy buscando un abogado. 

Lo que pasa es que antes de meterme en gastos y destruir la relación que pudiese haber con mi tía , prefería tener alguna base sobre su recorrido legal . 

Si voy a dar comienzo a una guerra , por lo menos que tenga alguna oportunidad de ganar y no sólo de perder.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (23 Oct 2021)

ueee3 dijo:


> Tal y como te comportas con mensajes como ése, da la sensación de que fuisteis unos pesados codiciosos.
> 
> Yo nunca he perseguido a un familiar por la herencia. Si me llama lo ayudaré con sumo gusto, pero no estaré detrás de él, como parece habéis hecho vosotros con la herencia.
> 
> Si no me dejan nada, pues algo de decepción y a olvidarlo.



Si hubiesen sido unos pesados codiciosos, el tío no les habría prometido nada y los habría mandado a la mierda. Al contrario, parece que el tío disfrutaba con su compañía.
Yo alucino con este foro. Sois sectarios hasta la náusea.


----------



## ueee3 (23 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> pues de eso se trata este hilo . del procedimiento a seguir .
> 
> De la misma manera que ella mira por sus sobrinos, dábamos por hecho que mi tío nos veía como los hijos que no tuvo ya que ejercimos como tales durante toda la vida. De hecho en las muchas veces que estuvo grave en el hospital , los médicos era con nosotros con quienes hablaban . La mujer además de ignorante y mayor , no estaba capacitada para entender esas situaciones , sólo sabe ahorrar, cocinar , limpiar y con la ayuda de su hermano , hacer tramas como esta.
> 
> ...



Meparto: pero quién te mandaba comprarle un móvil caro? Comprendo que despotriques pero... la culpa es tuya. Esto es como el que invita a unos cubatas a una tía y luego despotrica porque no se la ha follado sino que se ha ido con otro. Igual. Te jodes por pretender comprar a alguien y a otra cosa.

PD: dicho lo cual, respondiendo a la duda inicial y por si os ocultaran información, si una persona ha otorgado testamento tendrás que acudir al Registro de Actos de Última Voluntad y solicitar un certificado de últimas voluntades.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (23 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ya . Lógicamente estoy buscando un abogado.
> 
> Lo que pasa es que antes de meterme en gastos y destruir la relación que pudiese haber con mi tía , prefería tener alguna base sobre su recorrido legal .
> 
> Si voy a dar comienzo a una guerra , por lo menos que tenga alguna oportunidad de ganar y no sólo de perder.



Pero coño, tú hablas con un abogado y tu tía no se va a enterar!!!
Además, si tu tío no te ha dejado nada, tu tía MUCHO MENOS. Si quieres mantener una relación amistosa con tu tía por si te deja algo, OLVÍDATE.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (23 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ cuánta gente te cae bien ?
> 
> ¿ cuántos amigos tienes a los que prestarías dinero ?



No entiendo esas preguntas.


----------



## Triptolemo (23 Oct 2021)

Hilo defecado en EMPRENDEDORES jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajjajajajajajajajajajajajaja EMPRENDEDORES...

¿Vas a emprender acciones para rascar la plata que te robo esa bruja y sus sobrinetes?
Eso es pura biologia @ATARAXIO , la bruja te ve como un enemigo en potencia que quiere robarle lo SUYO, ella habra mamado vergota gostosamente con su leche agria, y con su raja pulposa dejado ser penetrada...
No tienes nada que hacer...

¿No pensaste en hacerle una mamada?


----------



## Registrador (23 Oct 2021)

@ATARAXIO te aprecio, vas a salir de dudas contactando con un abogado especializado en herencias, va a saber infinitamente mas que los foreros y asi, ademas, evitas las criticas morales. El te va a decir si algo que rascar o no.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Oct 2021)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> Si hubiesen sido unos pesados codiciosos, el tío no les habría prometido nada y los habría mandado a la mierda. Al contrario, parece que el tío disfrutaba con su compañía.
> Yo alucino con este foro. Sois sectarios hasta la náusea.



Ya quisieran muchos hijos de puta que llegan al hilo a insultar aparentando ser moralmente superiores , atender a sus padres como nosotros atendimos a nuestro tío .

La diferencia es que ellos tienen asegurada la legítima , pero me encantaría que se viesen desheredados y que una inmigrante que hubiese ligado a su padre viejo , se hubiese quedado su patrimonio. 

entonces entenderían de qué va el asunto.


----------



## Ungaunga (23 Oct 2021)

Cuando crees que burbuja.info ha caído lo más bajo posible, va y te vuelve a sorprender.

Grande


----------



## ueee3 (23 Oct 2021)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> Si hubiesen sido unos pesados codiciosos, el tío no les habría prometido nada y los habría mandado a la mierda. Al contrario, parece que el tío disfrutaba con su compañía.
> Yo alucino con este foro. Sois sectarios hasta la náusea.



Pero qué sectarios ni qué ocho cuartos? Tío lee el mensaje horrible suyo que cité, que lo dije por eso. En él decía que nadie hacía nada si no era por dinero, básicamente, mientras insultaba al otro.

Lo que pasara entre él y su tío ni tú ni yo lo sabemos.


----------



## Picard (23 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> dicho lo cual , además de darte igual el sufrimiento de los animales que te comes , tienes tan poca empatía que jamás en la vida has hecho nada por nadie.



Sigues intentando dar lecciones de moral y hablando de empatía después de haberte retratado como un buitre codicioso, la verdad es que resulta hasta cómico.


----------



## XXavier (23 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> La cuestión está en que nosotros no fuimos sus hijos pero durante toda la vida ejercimos como tales.
> 
> Hay innumerables fotos y vídeos que demuestran una estrecha relación . Miles de llamadas de wasap con las que nos daba la lata a todas horas entre otras muchas dinámicas .
> 
> ...



Es frecuente que las herencias causen problemas. La de mi abuelo agricultor, que cuando murió tenía nueve hijos, bastantes nietos y bienes más bien escasos, dio problemas que tardaron casi dos décadas en solucionarse. Tendría yo cinco o seis años cuando aprendí la palabra 'usufructo', de lo mucho que sonaba en casa...


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Oct 2021)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> No entiendo esas preguntas.




Chapa de la Buena dijo:
@ATARAXIO , ¿por qué has sido sincero y nos has dicho que tu tío no te caía bien? Podías haberlo omitido y te habrías ahorrado todas las críticas que te están cayendo.


La mayoría de la gente tiene conflictos más o menos graves con sus propios padres o hermanos. 

Simular que todo el mundo es un encanto con sus allegados es una falsedad. 
Nosotros sí que nos portamos en todo momento excesivamente generosos con una persona que era todo lo contrario .

Si bien es cierto que muchas veces hablé con mi hermano de esta posibilidad cuando nos turnábamos para ir al hospital día tras día , nunca pensamos seriamente que finalmente nos dejase sin nada, porque insisto que su patrimonio es enorme y no me consta ni una mínima referencia a nosotros , algo inconcebible después de toda una vida.


----------



## ueee3 (23 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ cuánta gente te cae bien ?
> 
> ¿ cuántos amigos tienes a los que prestarías dinero ?



Si alguien no me cae bien, reduzco el trato con él. No lo mantengo o hasta aumento antinaturalmente pensando en herencias o favores futuros. Es repulsivo eso. Por ti y por la otra persona.

Otra cosa sería por beneficios no futuros sino presentes. Te ves obligado a convivir con alguien para que por ejemplo el trabajo salga adelante. Eso sería otra cosa. ¿Pero por el futuro?


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Oct 2021)

Picard dijo:


> Sigues intentando dar lecciones de moral y hablando de empatía después de haberte retratado como un buitre codicioso, la verdad es que resulta hasta cómico.



porque tú cederás tu parte de la herencia a tus hermanos , verdad ?


----------



## workforfood (23 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ya . Lógicamente estoy buscando un abogado.
> 
> Lo que pasa es que antes de meterme en gastos y destruir la relación que pudiese haber con mi tía , prefería tener alguna base sobre su recorrido legal .
> 
> Si voy a dar comienzo a una guerra , por lo menos que tenga alguna oportunidad de ganar y no sólo de perder.



Pues si ha hecho testamento y no te menciona, pues ninguna. Lo normal es que haya dejado todo a su cónyuge por no tener hijos. Los sobrinos no cuentan para nada si ya hay un heredero directo.


----------



## Picard (23 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> porque tú cederás tu parte de la herencia a tus hermanos , verdad ?



Ni pienso en eso, te lo digo de verdad. Pero ahora que lo dices, yo se la daría todita a mi mujer.


----------



## ueee3 (23 Oct 2021)

workforfood dijo:


> Pues si ha hecho testamento y no te menciona, pues ninguna. Lo normal es que haya dejado todo a su cónyuge por no tener hijos. Los sobrinos no cuentan para nada si ya hay un heredero directo.



Lo que pasa es que en esos casos entonces, dependiendo del azar de cuál miembro de la pareja muera antes, cobran unos familiares u otros. Un poco mal, no?

Porque claro el que se va a morir primero dudo que diga "se lo doy a mi mujer pero luego cuando ella muera que reparta con mi lado de la familia".


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Oct 2021)

ueee3 dijo:


> Pero qué sectarios ni qué ocho cuartos? Tío lee el mensaje horrible suyo que cité, que lo dije por eso. En él decía que nadie hacía nada si no era por dinero, básicamente, mientras insultaba al otro.
> 
> Lo que pasara entre él y su tío ni tú ni yo lo sabemos.



exactamente qué haces tú por los demás sin que te paguen ? 

cita algo concreto


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Oct 2021)

Picard dijo:


> Ni pienso en eso, te lo digo de verdad. Pero ahora que lo dices, yo se la daría todita a mi mujer.



que debe ser la única persona en el mundo que ha hecho algo por tí , pero no gratis sino porque la mantienes y le has dado el sueldo toda la vida y le espera el retiro cuando mueras .

Prueba a no darle nada de nada a tu mujer durante un mes a ver que pasa !


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (23 Oct 2021)

ueee3 dijo:


> Pero qué sectarios ni qué ocho cuartos? Tío lee el mensaje horrible suyo que cité, que lo dije por eso. En él decía que nadie hacía nada si no era por dinero, básicamente, mientras insultaba al otro.
> 
> Lo que pasara entre él y su tío ni tú ni yo lo sabemos.



Ataraxio parece sincero. Si no fuera sincero, no nos habría contado las reservas que tenía con su tío.


----------



## workforfood (23 Oct 2021)

ueee3 dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que en esos casos entonces, dependiendo del azar de cuál miembro de la pareja muera antes, cobran unos familiares u otros. Un poco mal, no?
> 
> Porque claro el que se va a morir primero dudo que diga "se lo doy a mi mujer pero luego cuando ella muera que reparta con mi lado de la familia".



Normalmente si hay cónyuge sobreviviente con hijos el testamento no se reparte, queda en suspenso, porque la mayoría de gente hace testamento con la pareja y los bienes suelen ser comunes.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (23 Oct 2021)

@ATARAXIO , por Dios, pide un abogado de oficio ya, y deja el foro. Esto está lleno de gentuza que sólo quieren amargarte.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Oct 2021)

ueee3 dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que en esos casos entonces, dependiendo del azar de cuál miembro de la pareja muera antes, cobran unos familiares u otros. Un poco mal, no?
> 
> Porque claro el que se va a morir primero dudo que diga "se lo doy a mi mujer pero luego cuando ella muera que reparta con mi lado de la familia".



la injusticia en este caso , es que los sobrinos de la mujer son chavales jóvenes con los que apenas tuvo relación y que no han tenido que soportar durante tantos años los innumerables y graves sucesos y sobresaltos que rodearon su vida y nos implicaron.


----------



## Picard (23 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> que debe ser la única persona en el mundo que ha hecho algo por tí , pero no gratis sino porque la mantienes y le has dado el sueldo toda la vida y le espera el retiro cuando mueras .
> 
> Prueba a no darle nada de nada a tu mujer durante un mes a ver que pasa !



Tanto mi mujer como yo nos ganamos nuestras cosas y nuestro dinero. Yo no le 'doy' nada en realidad. Y por eso no tenemos necesidad de pensar en buitrear lo que otros se han ganado por ellos mismos. Nos basta con lo que nos ganamos, así de simple. Y mis hermanos igual, y ojalá que mi padre se gaste todo lo que tiene en vida y lo disfrute él, que para eso ha trabajado. 
Pero está claro que tú eres de otra pasta y no lo vas a entender.


----------



## Triptolemo (23 Oct 2021)

Coyote(ella) se impone...
Ley natural Ataraxiana...


----------



## Chulita (23 Oct 2021)

MAMARRACHIO:


Cari, dile al arconte de la Matrix que te arregle el bug ese poniendo las comas y escribiendole los títulos a las mierdas de hilos que sacas.


No defraudas, por otro lado. Como los hilos de monos y de no folles, no te corras, no comas, no hagas nada que no te diga yo que hagas YA NO CAUSAN IRRITACIÓN, ni pasan de la tercera página, que es para eso para lo que los escribías, vuelves a la carga con irritaciones nuevas.
Ahora la irritación es "soy un caras que quiere heredar"


Yo creo que te van a dar el toque ya, si es que no te lo han dado, porque es que aburres hasta a Matrix. Me comentó el otro día Baphomet, que te esquiva. Que le aburres por milenios y que prefiere quedarse forever entre bichos que leerse una de tus mierdas.

Te juro que me lo dijo, que yo con el "pezuñas" me llevo de guay.


Qué sopor, HIJODEPUTA. Qué TOSTÓN.
Es como ver "Bailando con Lobos" solo con un cubo de palomitas rancias.

@Cicciolino
@elgatochimpliflinguir


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (23 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Chapa de la Buena dijo:
> @ATARAXIO , ¿por qué has sido sincero y nos has dicho que tu tío no te caía bien? Podías haberlo omitido y te habrías ahorrado todas las críticas que te están cayendo.
> 
> 
> ...



Su mujer tenía dinero?

Lo que te decía es que podías haber omitido el detalle de tus discrepancias con tu tío. Has dado pie para que los foreros usen eso contra ti (injustamente).


----------



## ueee3 (23 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> exactamente qué haces tú por los demás sin que te paguen ?
> 
> cita algo concreto



Me piden la hora por la calle y se la doy. Dirás que es una tontería pero hace nada dijiste que nadie hacía nada gratis.

Más: me piden teléfono de cierto transporte por la calle, les digo que lo busquen en google, me dicen que no tienen internet, se lo busco yo y se lo doy (gastando de mi tarifa de datos. No sólo no me pagan sino que me cuesta a mí). Sin problemas. A gente necesitada a la que no volveré a ver en mi vida.

Pierde alguien un objeto y se lo doy.

En el trabajo veo alguien que lo necesita y le doy cierto apoyo (no quiero especificar en qué o cómo). 

Es increíble que seas tan egoísta que no concibas ayudar sin cobrar. Y peor, des por hecho que lo tuyo es la norma y no hay nadie que se salga.


PD: y como ya he dicho en otro mensaje no voy a meterme en follones de ayudar a alguien que me caiga mal.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Oct 2021)

Picard dijo:


> Tanto mi mujer como yo nos ganamos nuestras cosas y nuestro dinero. Yo no le 'doy' nada en realidad. Y por eso no tenemos necesidad de pensar en buitrear lo que otros se han ganado por ellos mismos. Nos basta con lo que nos ganamos, así de simple. Y mis hermanos igual, y ojalá que mi padre se gaste todo lo que tiene en vida y lo disfrute él, que para eso ha trabajado.
> Pero está claro que tú eres de otra pasta y no lo vas a entender.



¿ cuánto tiempo le dedicas a tu padre ? 

¿ cuánto tiempo le dedicas de forma altruista a cualquier persona que no seas tú mismo ?

sé sincero . Más que nada para que te des cuenta de tu cínico narcisismo .


----------



## ueee3 (23 Oct 2021)

ueee3 dijo:


> Me piden la hora por la calle y se la doy. Dirás que es una tontería pero hace nada dijiste que nadie hacía nada gratis.
> 
> Más: me piden teléfono de cierto transporte por la calle, les digo que lo busquen en google, me dicen que no tienen internet, se lo busco yo y se lo doy (gastando de mi tarifa de datos. No sólo no me pagan sino que me cuesta a mí). Sin problemas. A gente necesitada a la que no volveré a ver en mi vida.
> 
> ...



Más: dar dinero a alguien. Mucho.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Oct 2021)

ueee3 dijo:


> Me piden la hora por la calle y se la doy. Dirás que es una tontería pero hace nada dijiste que nadie hacía nada gratis.
> 
> Más: me piden teléfono de cierto transporte por la calle, les digo que lo busquen en google, me dicen que no tienen internet, se lo busco yo y se lo doy (gastando de mi tarifa de datos. No sólo no me pagan sino que me cuesta a mí). Sin problemas. A gente necesitada a la que no volveré a ver en mi vida.
> 
> ...



es decir , que nunca has hecho nada por nadie , nunca has regalado nada a tus padres , no tienes hijos ni siquiera tienes gato .


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (23 Oct 2021)

No te corresponde nada porque de lo contrario ya lo sabrías


----------



## SolyCalma (23 Oct 2021)

Mamarraxio es un jeta de cuidado, será caradura, haber estado haciendo todo ese paripé toda la vida, solo para pillar pasta, el tito forrao se partiría la polla con la mujer en plan estos niños pelotas se creen que les voy a dar algo y se van a comer una buena polla.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Oct 2021)

Camila Cela Marty, la desconocida heredera del Nobel


Corría el año 2002. Don Camilo José Cela acababa de expirar con un ¡Viva Iria Flavia! en la boca una fría mañana de enero. Su hijo Camilo José Cela Conde, fruto de su primer matrim




www.elmundo.es






¿ Es justo por lo tanto, que le hubiesen quitado la herencia a la mujer de Camilo José Cela para dársela a su hijo, con el que estuvo en pleitos hasta el último día de su vida y con el que no tenía ninguna relación y a su nieta a la que no quiso conocer?


----------



## Triptolemo (23 Oct 2021)




----------



## Picard (23 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ cuánto tiempo le dedicas a tu padre ?
> 
> ¿ cuánto tiempo le dedicas de forma altruista a cualquier persona que no seas tú mismo ?
> 
> sé sincero . Más que nada para que te des cuenta de tu cínico narcisismo .



Cuánto tiempo los dedico:

A mi padre, madre y hermana todo el que puedo. Voy a verlos cada fin de semana que vuelvo a mi ciudad y paso muchas horas sobre todo los domingos, pues vivo fuera. Con mi padre y mi madre hablo además 3-4 veces por semana, llamadas de entre 10 y 30 minutos normalmente.

y lo hago porque los quiero y me gusta hablar con ellos, no para buitrear, cielo santo además que tienen poca cosa los pobres ni se me ocurre pensar en heredar nada.

Al resto del mundo lo menos posible desde que descubrí cómo eran realmente a raíz de la actitud generalizada con la plandemia.
Antes de la plandemia tenía tres amigos, a dos de ellos les dedicaba bastante tiempo e hice muchas cosas informáticas sin cobrarles nada. A uno de ellos incluso le hice la web de su negocio gratis y una app móvil. También les arreglé sus móviles a ambos, cambios de pantalla táctil. Eran como mis hermanos, y aunque eso cambió, cosas altruistas hice y muchas.
Insisto, no lo entenderás, estas hecho de otra pasta distinta.


----------



## K-KABOOM (23 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ok , pues ahora imagina que después de una vida sirviéndole a tu abuela ( suponiendo que tuviese una enorme herencia ) no te dejase nada y lo dejase todo a otra persona .



Muy buenas estimado conforero

Las cosas de familia se hacen por amor, cariño y sin interés alguno, de lo contrario no suelen salir bien las cosas.

He cuidado sin interés alguno a mucha gente, y lo seguiré haciendo, porque el vil metal no es lo más importante en ésta vida.

si lo cuidaste, enhorabuena, disfruta del tiempo que pasaste con él y ese es el mejor regalo que pudiste tener, si lo hiciste por interés ni dudes un instante que tu familiar lo sabía, y así ha reaccionado

Te deseo lo mejor, y también te deseo que si algún día alguien te tiene que cuidar, seas como seas, lo haga por amor y por cariño.

S2


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Oct 2021)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Muy buenas estimado conforero
> 
> Las cosas de familia se hacen por amor, cariño y sin interés alguno, de lo contrario no suelen salir bien las cosas.
> 
> ...



Bueno eso en el país de las maravillas después está la realidad claro.

No puedo creerme que haya tal diferencia entre las ideaciones de algunas personas como tú y la dura realidad.
Ni que los asilos no estuviesen llenos de ancianos abandonados y muchos con mucha pasta

Precisamente si yo lo atendí por el hecho de ser familia y que le diferenciaba del vecino del piso de abajo al que me dan igual sus problemas, pues por eso mismo yo merezco una consideración especial y no que me tratase como alguien desconocido que nunca hubiese hecho nada por él a lo largo de los años.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Oct 2021)

Picard dijo:


> Cuánto tiempo los dedico:
> 
> A mi padre, madre y hermana todo el que puedo. Voy a verlos cada fin de semana que vuelvo a mi ciudad y paso muchas horas sobre todo los domingos, pues vivo fuera. Con mi padre y mi madre hablo además 3-4 veces por semana, llamadas de entre 10 y 30 minutos normalmente.
> 
> ...



Parece que lo vas entendiendo con tus amigos qué al parecer no te has sentido recompensado , en cambio tú has tomado nota de las irrelevancias que tú has hecho por ellos , sobre todo comparado con toda una vida de dedicación hacia ese energúmeno que ojalá arda en el infierno


----------



## K-KABOOM (23 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Bueno eso en el país de las maravillas después está la realidad claro.
> 
> No puedo creerme que haya tal diferencia entre las ideaciones de algunas personas como tú y la dura realidad.
> Ni que los asilos no estuviesen llenos de ancianos abandonados y muchos con mucha pasta
> ...



Se como es el mundo, he vivido en varios países, se lo que se cuece y que nos hemos vuelto egoístas, egocéntricos y hemos perdido la empatía, seré un tipo raro, pero tanto me da, mi gente no irá jamás a una residencia, mientras yo pueda cuidarlos.

Así lo he hecho y así lo seguiré haciendo, sin pedir ni buscar nada a cambio.

S2 y un placer hablar contigo


----------



## ueee3 (23 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> es decir , que nunca has hecho nada por nadie , nunca has regalado nada a tus padres , no tienes hijos ni siquiera tienes gato .



¿Tú eres tonto o eres tonto? ¿No has leído nada de lo que he dicho?

No sabes si tengo hijos o no, si he dado algo a mis padres o no... y te pones a soltar desfachateces de que no tengo y no he hecho nada por nadie... Es más, entendía que eso podía considerarse ligeramente egoísta y por eso he puesto ejemplos en los que HE HECHO COSAS POR GENTE AJENA A MÍ FAMILIARMENTE O FUERA DE MI CÍRCULO DE AMISTADES, MENDRUGO.

Dijiste que nadie hacía nada si no era a cambio de dinero, subnormal.


----------



## Caperucita (23 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Algún artículo legal que lo diga? o es sólo tu imaginación




No te lo mereces pero: Certificado de Actos de Última Voluntad - Trámites y gestiones personales


----------



## ueee3 (23 Oct 2021)

Picard dijo:


> Cuánto tiempo los dedico:
> 
> A mi padre, madre y hermana todo el que puedo. Voy a verlos cada fin de semana que vuelvo a mi ciudad y paso muchas horas sobre todo los domingos, pues vivo fuera. Con mi padre y mi madre hablo además 3-4 veces por semana, llamadas de entre 10 y 30 minutos normalmente.
> 
> ...



Efectivamente. Tu respuesta me parece la de una persona normal. Las preguntas, respuetas, y cosas (e insultos) que suena ataraxio, las de un egoísta demenciado, incapaz de entender el mundo que le rodea. Tal vez no sea un egoísta de mierda sino que sólo esté demenciado por lo que le ha pasado de quedarse sin herencia, y dentro de unos días relea sus mensajes, flipe de cómo pudo decir las cosas que ha dicho, y hasta venga y nos pida perdón (no creo).


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (23 Oct 2021)

No entiendo porque se juzga tanto, y mas algo como esto que no se tiene informacion completa

Lo normal es ayudar al forero, que obtenga el certificado ese, vaya al notario que le indique y vea el testamento e hilo cerrado

No sé esto de juzgar de si recibe o no herencia, tal como es el hilo puede ser que se hayan aprovechado uno del otro, viceversa, ambos o ninguno. 

Y no es asunto de nadie mas, solo de los implicados y de Dios


----------



## vanderwilde (23 Oct 2021)

Sabiendo lo que tenía y no hacerlo en vida? Ay Dios...! Haberle hecho la pelota no os va a servir absolutamente para nada.

Como no os haya dejado nada, ya sabéis que lo comerá todo la familia de la mujer.


----------



## ueee3 (23 Oct 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> No entiendo porque se juzga tanto, y mas algo como esto que no se tiene informacion completa
> 
> Lo normal es ayudar al forero, que obtenga el certificado ese, vaya al notario que le indique y vea el testamento e hilo cerrado
> 
> ...



Que se juzgue de buenas a primeras es normal en el foro y en el país... y soy el primero que le ha dicho a otro, que en este caso defendía a ATARAXIO, que no teníamos datos de cómo había sido la relación real entre ATARAXIO y su tío. Pero en este caso, ATARAXIO se lo ha ganado a pulso, por las numerosas "perlas" trufadas de insultos que ha soltado. Como ésta:

"¿ Qué haces tú gratis por los demás pedazo de hijo de puta ?


¿ Quién te crees para venir a juzgar ?"


Esa frase parece una parodia del Señor Scruggle.

Dicho lo cual yo pese a todo le he ayudado en lo que he sabido, otra cosa es si lo habrá leído porque también es el primero ÉL, no el resto, en tratar de vender la imagen de sí mismo de que no es especialmente eogísta (trufando sus mensajes de insultos). En calma mental no está.


----------



## Picard (23 Oct 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> No entiendo porque se juzga tanto, y mas algo como esto que no se tiene informacion completa
> 
> Lo normal es ayudar al forero, que obtenga el certificado ese, vaya al notario que le indique y vea el testamento e hilo cerrado
> 
> ...



Esto se lo diremos al interfecto cuando entre a llamarnos asesinos sin empatía a los que gustamos de comer chuletón


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Oct 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> No entiendo porque se juzga tanto, y mas algo como esto que no se tiene informacion completa
> 
> Lo normal es ayudar al forero, que obtenga el certificado ese, vaya al notario que le indique y vea el testamento e hilo cerrado
> 
> ...




Es por la envidia.

Las personas muy simplonas están siempre al acecho de que alguien pueda conseguir algo y ellos no y les da rabia.

Simplemente se comparan y sienten regocijo cuando ven que una persona ha quedado perjudicada igual que ellos. Puesto que ellos tampoco han recibido herencia de mi tío.

Esos mismos envidiosos que vienen a criticarme y mostrar su satisfacción por mí desgracia , se subirían por las paredes si llego a abrir un hilo diciendo que había recibido una enorme herencia de un tío al que no conocía de nada.

Son primates y les mueve sus instintos básicos no lo pueden remediar


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Oct 2021)

ueee3 dijo:


> Que se juzgue de buenas a primeras es normal en el foro y en el país... y soy el primero que le ha dicho a otro, que en este caso defendía a ATARAXIO, que no teníamos datos de cómo había sido la relación real entre ATARAXIO y su tío. Pero en este caso, ATARAXIO se lo ha ganado a pulso, por las numerosas "perlas" trufadas de insultos que ha soltado. Como ésta:
> 
> "¿ Qué haces tú gratis por los demás pedazo de hijo de puta ?
> 
> ...




¿Cuánto me querías cobrar por tu ayuda ?


¿Te Parece que has hecho demasiado esfuerzo por decirme una frase que tú crees que puede ser útil ?

crees que merece una recompensa ?

¿ Quizás esperas que te deje algo de herencia?


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Oct 2021)

Efectivamente tú me estás dando la razón, que es de tontos ayudar a la gente a cambio de nada


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Oct 2021)

Picard dijo:


> Esto se lo diremos al interfecto cuando entre a llamarnos asesinos sin empatía a los que gustamos de comer chuletón



No solo eres un asesino sin empatía por no importante la vida de los animales que te comes....

Eres un gilipollas, una persona tóxica cómo te han demostrado toda la gente que huye de ti , porque tú única aportación es hacer daño igual que a los animales que te comes


----------



## Picard (23 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> No solo eres un asesino sin empatía por no importante la vida de los animales que te comes....
> 
> Eres un gilipollas, una persona tóxica cómo te han demostrado toda la gente que huye de ti , porque tú única aportación es hacer daño igual que a los animales que te comes



Que conste en acta al menos que, que yo sepa, nadie ha huido de mí, más bien he huido yo de ellos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Oct 2021)

TikTok - Make Your Day


TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.




vm.tiktok.com


----------



## javiwell (23 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ No se dan cuenta que es muchísimo más valioso el tiempo que el dinero?
> 
> No solo mi tiempo sino mis conocimientos aplicados a mejorar su vida.
> 
> ...



Pero el inmueble dichoso ¿Lo vendió tu tío en vida ante notario y en plenas facultades mentales o no?

Si lo vendió en vida esa fue su voluntad


----------



## Cicciolino (23 Oct 2021)

Chulita dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 815878
> 
> 
> MAMARRACHIO:
> ...



¿Espacio después Y ANTES de las comas?, ¿MAMARRAXIO también es bot, o sólo un boomer analfabeto digital?,



La verdad es que el personaje lo tiene un poco quemao.

En el capítulo de hoy, un estoico equipado con lorito gris jenio al hombro se pregunta cómo arramplar con la herencia de su tío postergando ¡a la mismísima viuda! Ataráxico, si, pero también corsario si se tercia...

Sea para irritar o para investigar cómo se roba, este es un hilo tronchante más de la factoría MAMARRAXIO.


----------



## Chulita (23 Oct 2021)

Cicciolino dijo:


> ¿Espacio después Y ANTES de las comas?, ¿MAMARRAXIO también es bot, o sólo un boomer analfabeto digital?,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BOT con BUG 
DEP in BUG.

No sabemos si es un bot mal picao en Java o un Gaga mal picao.

Lo de los espacios entre las comas lo hacen muchísimo los Bots y agentillos Paco. Fíjese, usted, Don Tito.

Pero es que Mamarrachio es tan tostonazo que no le dan ni los caracteres para escribir los títulos a los truño-jilos que defeca ‘as if’.


----------



## asakopako (23 Oct 2021)

No vas a pillar ni un céntimo.

Te ha pasado como al Lazarillo de Tormes. Que tú te las comías de 3 en 3 y tu tío de 4 en 4, y te ha hecho el avioncito.

A mí personalmente la historia me da igual, pero no hay ningún vegano ni moralcito superior que no tenga su otro lado.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Oct 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Pero el inmueble dichoso ¿Lo vendió tu tío en vida ante notario y en plenas facultades mentales o no?
> 
> Si lo vendió en vida esa fue su voluntad



Fue una sorpresa para todos y esa es la clave del asunto,

La actual viuda nos comunico que iban a vender el piso y dos semanas después murió.

Cabe la posibilidad de que ella maniobrase para convencerle de vender el piso y que luego incluso no lo atendiese con la suficiente diligencia .no sé si me explico


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Oct 2021)

asakopako dijo:


> No vas a pillar ni un céntimo.
> 
> Te ha pasado como al Lazarillo de Tormes. Que tú te las comías de 3 en 3 y tu tío de 4 en 4, y te ha hecho el avioncito.
> 
> A mí personalmente la historia me da igual, pero no hay ningún vegano ni moralcito superior que no tenga su otro lado.



Las Personas compasivas lo somos hasta con nosotros mismos.






TikTok - Make Your Day


TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.




vm.tiktok.com


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (23 Oct 2021)

En todo caso, Ataraxio, no pierdas el tiempo con este hilo

1.-Ves a cualquier notario con el DNI de él para obtener el Certificado de últimas voluntades, ahí sabras en que notario hizo el último testamento. Y ahí sabras lo que te ha dejado y lo que no

2.-Su mujer no puede vender un piso si no es suyo. Incluso si se lo ha dejado su tio me parece muy rapido (no ha tenido tiempo a ver el certificado de uv, registrar el piso, encontrar vendedor, etc)

3.-No te pongas en discusiones morales aquí con gente que solo va a pincharte


----------



## javiwell (23 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Fue una sorpresa para todos y esa es la clave del asunto,
> 
> La actual viuda nos comunico que iban a vender el piso y dos semanas después murió.
> 
> Cabe la posibilidad de que ella maniobrase para convencerle de vender el piso y que luego incluso no lo atendiese con la suficiente diligencia .no sé si me explico



Ya pero desde un punto de vista jurídico, si tu tío fue al notario convencido del asunto y no estáis en el testamento pues no hay nada que hacer.

Yo tampoco estoy en el testamento de mi tío...


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Oct 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Ya pero desde un punto de vista jurídico, si tu tío fue al notario convencido del asunto y no estáis en el testamento pues no hay nada que hacer.
> 
> Yo tampoco estoy en el testamento de mi tío...



Quizás es porque tú no mereces estarlo, pero yo me lo he ganado después de toda una vida.


¿ no lo entiendes pedazo de imbécil ?

Me da mucha rabia que la gente de por hecho que uno debe de aceptar las injusticias.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Oct 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Pero el inmueble dichoso ¿Lo vendió tu tío en vida ante notario y en plenas facultades mentales o no?
> 
> Si lo vendió en vida esa fue su voluntad



Y la fecha de que se vendió el piso ya no sabía ni en qué mundo estaba


----------



## Cicciolino (23 Oct 2021)

Chulita dijo:


> BOT con BUG
> DEP in BUG.
> 
> No sabemos si es un bot mal picao en Java o un Gaga mal picao.
> ...



Pues quién lo haya picao merece el Premio Princesa de Asturias 2021 de la Concordia, por toda una carrera dedicada a ensalzar el prestigio de los simios y los loritos en nuestra sociedad global en detrimento de la fama y buen nombre de Marco Aurelio, Séneca y cía.

Veo también que el posmonatsi protestonto casamami de cesard le está hasesorando en Derecho a lo largo de todo el hilo con la diligencia de un buen páterfamilias; tal para cual...


----------



## Chulita (23 Oct 2021)

Cicciolino dijo:


> Pues quién lo haya picao merece el Premio Princesa de Asturias 2021 de la Concordia, por toda una carrera dedicada a ensalzar el prestigio de los simios y los loritos en nuestra sociedad global en detrimento de la fama y buen nombre de Marco Aurelio, Séneca y cía.
> 
> Veo también que el posmonatsi protestonto casamami de cesard le está hasesorando en Derecho a lo largo de todo el hilo con la diligencia de un buen páterfamilias; tal para cual...




Hay una especie de Paco lucha en élites Paco, empecinadas en que nos creamos que venimos del mono. Aunque algunos ni eso.
Mamarrachio parece servir dicha lucha. Y no le falta razón de existir. Es el mercado, amigos.

 La otra trayendo a diosito para que dicte acuerdo a la moral. Sin diosito es que se pierden, no saben. No pueden. No dan más. Porque no se puede dar de menos, será.

Ni Baphomet los quiere. Que me lo ha dicho el pezuñas, que va en serio. Es verlo y le dan las pezuñas en el culo corriendo a esconderse. A mí Mamarraxio me tiene en ‘temblando-ignorados’ ¿A ti no?


----------



## Incorrezto (23 Oct 2021)

workforfood dijo:


> Normalmente si hay cónyuge sobreviviente con hijos el testamento no se reparte, queda en suspenso, porque la mayoría de gente hace testamento con la pareja y los bienes suelen ser comunes.



Una pareja que se casa. 
Sin hijos anteriores ni en común.
Ambos con sobrinos. 
Se quedan con todo los sobrinos del cónyuge sobreviviente?


----------



## workforfood (23 Oct 2021)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Una pareja que se casa.
> Sin hijos anteriores ni en común.
> Ambos con sobrinos.
> Se quedan con todo los sobrinos del cónyuge sobreviviente?



Eso no te lo sabría decir seguro, pero creo que si el cónyuge hereda, los sobrinos o familia de la otra parte, no se tendrían en cuenta si no lo pone en el testamento como libre disposión solo heredan los herederos forzosos los demás son opcionales.


----------



## Cicciolino (23 Oct 2021)

Chulita dijo:


> Hay una especie de Paco lucha en élites Paco, empecinadas en que nos creamos que venimos del mono. Aunque algunos ni eso.
> Mamarrachio parece servir dicha lucha. Y no le falta razón de existir. Es el mercado, amigos.
> 
> La otra trayendo a diosito para que dicte acuerdo a la moral. Sin diosito es que se pierden, no saben. No pueden. No dan más. Porque no se puede dar de menos, será.
> ...



A mí también me tiene en el ignorito desde hace mucho, sí.

Dios ha muerto; los monos se lo han comido, les ha dao un cólico y se han ido p'al hoyo también. 

¿Qué nos queda en el terrario?


----------



## mr nobody (23 Oct 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> En todo caso, Ataraxio, no pierdas el tiempo con este hilo
> 
> 1.-Ves a cualquier notario con el DNI de él para obtener el Certificado de últimas voluntades, ahí sabras en que notario hizo el último testamento. Y ahí sabras lo que te ha dejado y lo que no
> 
> ...



se puede consultar el testamento de un familiar ya muerto (abuelo)?


----------



## mr nobody (23 Oct 2021)

que grande


----------



## Mig29 (23 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Pues hace un par de meses se ha muerto el único hermano de mi padre con el que tuvimos una relación muy familiar toda la vida.
> 
> Estaba casado sin hijos y siempre contamos que como éramos sus únicos sobrinos mis hermanos y yo , nos dejase algo en herencia .
> 
> ...



Sinceramente, creo que poco puedes hacer, pero el tema lo veo de suficiente peso como para que al menos lo consultes con un buen abogado experto. Te van a dar mejores consejos que los cuñados de barra de bar que vienen a picar a estos hilos.
Yo si estamos hablando de mas de 50.000 euros de herencia(y por lo que se intuye es bastante mas), creo que merece la pena dejarse unos euros en consultar a un buen abogado.
Mi opinión sobre temas éticos y morales me las guardo, ya que entiendo no son el tema de este hilo.


----------



## Chulita (23 Oct 2021)

Cicciolino dijo:


> A mí también me tiene en el ignorito desde hace mucho, sí.
> 
> Dios ha muerto; los monos se lo han comido, les ha dao un cólico y se han ido p'al hoyo también.
> 
> ¿Qué nos queda en el terrario?



Nos queda el eructo de Nietzsche.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (23 Oct 2021)

La mayoria pensais que Ataraxio es un buitre y tal, pero si son muchos años de vinculo puede estar cabreado

Yo lo que sí veo posible, que es un clasico, es que Ataraxio estuviera en un primer testamento, y estando su tío moribundo su mujer y/o algun buitre le hayan hecho ir al notario en sus ultimls dias a hacer otro testamento

No me parece que el forero estaria tan cabreado si solo fuera "le he jijijajeado y no me deja nada"


----------



## ueee3 (23 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿Cuánto me querías cobrar por tu ayuda ?
> 
> 
> ¿Te Parece que has hecho demasiado esfuerzo por decirme una frase que tú crees que puede ser útil ?
> ...



¿Pero te das cuenta de lo que dices, idiota? Eres tú quien quiere monetizarlo todo, no proyectes en mí. Y encima, cómo no, desagradecido, minusvalorando la ayuda que le dan.


----------



## ueee3 (23 Oct 2021)

Cicciolino dijo:


> ¿Espacio después Y ANTES de las comas?, ¿MAMARRAXIO también es bot, o sólo un boomer analfabeto digital?,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ueee3 (23 Oct 2021)

asakopako dijo:


> A mí personalmente la historia me da igual, pero no hay ningún vegano ni moralcito superior que no tenga su otro lado.



Cierto. De hecho, en mi experiencia, cuanto más vegano y "oh soy naturalista" es alguien, más ruin es por otro lado, hasta extremos shockeantes.


----------



## ueee3 (23 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Fue una sorpresa para todos y esa es la clave del asunto,
> 
> La actual viuda nos comunico que iban a vender el piso y dos semanas después murió.
> 
> Cabe la posibilidad de que ella maniobrase para convencerle de vender el piso y que luego incluso no lo atendiese con la suficiente diligencia .no sé si me explico



¿Sabéis lo que tenéis que hacer ahora los hermanos? Ir a visitar a la viuda cada dos por tres, ayudarla, darle masajes, lavarle los pies... así, hasta que se muera, a ver si os deja algo.  

Perdonad porque igual me he pasado ya que es gente que no está aquí, y encimai familia de la cual no suelo hablar de nadie (no como otros...), pero es que estaba a huevo.


----------



## ueee3 (23 Oct 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> La mayoria pensais que Ataraxio es un buitre y tal, pero si son muchos años de vinculo puede estar cabreado
> 
> Yo lo que sí veo posible, que es un clasico, es que Ataraxio estuviera en un primer testamento, y estando su tío moribundo su mujer y/o algun buitre le hayan hecho ir al notario en sus ultimls dias a hacer otro testamento
> 
> No me parece que el forero estaria tan cabreado si solo fuera "le he jijijajeado y no me deja nada"



Yo lo que veo, como he dicho en un mensaje anterior, es que en estos casos parece lógico que el que fallece legue todo a su pareja, ¿no? El tema sería que luego su pareja al morir ella repartiera entre la familia de AMBOS. No veo bien resuelto este tema en la ley... lo único, sería que el que fallece dejara algo en usufructo, pero aparte de que sería quedar mal con su pareja, puede ser muy poco si tiene propiedades que exceden por mucho la morada.

PD: Respecto a ataraxio, no es lo mismo que esté cabreado porque no le deje nada un familiar querido... a que no le deje nada alguien que le caía mal y al que da a entender que visitaba y trataba de complacer únicamente para cobrar herencia.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (23 Oct 2021)

ueee3 dijo:


> Yo lo que veo, como he dicho en un mensaje anterior, es que en estos casos parece lógico que el que fallece legue todo a su pareja, ¿no? El tema sería que luego su pareja al morir ella repartiera entre la familia de AMBOS. No veo bien resuelto este tema en la ley... lo único, sería que el que fallece dejara algo en usufructo, pero aparte de que sería quedar mal con su pareja, puede ser muy poco si tiene propiedades que exceden por mucho la morada.
> 
> PD: Respecto a ataraxio, no es lo mismo que esté cabreado porque no le deje nada un familiar querido... a que no le deje nada alguien que le caía mal y al que da a entender que visitaba y trataba de complacer únicamente para cobrar herencia.



Puede ser que en un testamento original haya dejado a la viuda como usufructuaria universal y a Ataraxio con la nuda propiedad de algun immueble, y la viuda le haya hecho..."o haces nuevo testamento o no comes y veras lo que te puedo hacer"

Tambien hay de eso


----------



## Jevitronka (23 Oct 2021)

Como me gusta lo de las herencias. Es haber pasta de por medio y comprobar quién quería al difunto y quién a su dinero


----------



## Zomb (23 Oct 2021)

Que ascazo das.


----------



## Incorrezto (23 Oct 2021)

Incorrezto dijo:


> 1/10. Ni aliens, ni tetas.
> 
> De ser verdad eres un mezquino. Tu tío te tenía calado y se ha reído de ti mientras te daba la chapa.



@ATARAXIO redemuestras tu mezquindad mandándome al ignore por decirte la verdad. 

Con lo que me reía con tus teorías antropológicas


----------



## Devotion (23 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> debes ser un viejo avaro y egoísta como mi tío .
> 
> Siempre le estaba diciendo que gastase el dinero en mejorar su calidad de vida .
> 
> ...



Pero qué puto asco das, por favor.

Tu tío, con un poquito listo que fuese, se cachondearía de tu falsedad y tu interés. 

Venga a trabajar, vago de mierda. Qué asco de persona más prescindible eres.


----------



## Saturno (23 Oct 2021)

No sois descendientes directos,os ha hecho la jugada de la cabra.La cama gana,Game over.


----------



## Saturno (23 Oct 2021)

Cuando hacen nuevo testamento,mueren rápido.A lo mejor no ha heredado,simplemente cuando tu tío estaba gagá consiguió una autorización para movilizar bienes y vender para conseguir cash para el cuidado de tu tío,si es esto date por muerto.


----------



## Saturno (23 Oct 2021)

Hay notarios y notarios,va la mujer y le cuenta que está malito y no hay dinero pa comprar los pañales.Los notarios están acostumbrados a copiar mentiras de una escritura a otra.Pero se presentan en la casa y diciendo que "a su parecer está en condiciones para otorgar".Aunque esté medio muerto y con un médico que lo diga,gana el notario,su palabra es ley.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Oct 2021)

ueee3 dijo:


> Yo lo que veo, como he dicho en un mensaje anterior, es que en estos casos parece lógico que el que fallece legue todo a su pareja, ¿no? El tema sería que luego su pareja al morir ella repartiera entre la familia de AMBOS. No veo bien resuelto este tema en la ley... lo único, sería que el que fallece dejara algo en usufructo, pero aparte de que sería quedar mal con su pareja, puede ser muy poco si tiene propiedades que exceden por mucho la morada.
> 
> PD: Respecto a ataraxio, no es lo mismo que esté cabreado porque no le deje nada un familiar querido... a que no le deje nada alguien que le caía mal y al que da a entender que visitaba y trataba de complacer únicamente para cobrar herencia.



Te digo lo mismo que a otros.

¿ A cuántas personas regalas tu tiempo a cambio de nada ?


¿ Por qué razón tendría que ir yo qué estár disponible para cualquier necesidad que tuvo a lo largo de los años....o ir al hospital a escuchar a los médicos ...

¿ Haces tú eso por cualquier persona que no te importa para nada?

Veo que la gente es mucho más comunista de lo que ellos mismos piensan. Veo que no entienden los vínculos familiares merecedores de obligaciones pero también de derechos.

Que la ley no contemple la legítima a los sobrinos en casos como este , pues es que está mal hecha la ley.

Sobre todo cuando si le dan la herencia hijos de jamás en su vida atendieron a sus padres como por ejemplo de caso de la nieta de Camilo José Cela o muchos de vosotros que soltáis la lengua pretendiendo ser moralmente superiores


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Oct 2021)

Saturno dijo:


> Hay notarios y notarios,va la mujer y le cuenta que está malito y no hay dinero pa comprar los pañales.Los notarios están acostumbrados a copiar mentiras de una escritura a otra.Pero se presentan en la casa y diciendo que "a su parecer está en condiciones para otorgar".Aunque esté medio muerto y con un médico que lo diga,gana el notario,su palabra es ley.



Aprovecharon que no se podía mover de casa por el tema del coronavirus . de hecho no iba ni a las revisiones médicas.


Si detrás de historia no hubiese delito, no habría abierto el hilo.

Yo creo capaz a ella de eso y mucho más porque la ignorancia y la avaricia son una combinación explosiva


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Oct 2021)

ueee3 dijo:


> ¿Sabéis lo que tenéis que hacer ahora los hermanos? Ir a visitar a la viuda cada dos por tres, ayudarla, darle masajes, lavarle los pies... así, hasta que se muera, a ver si os deja algo.
> 
> Perdonad porque igual me he pasado ya que es gente que no está aquí, y encimai familia de la cual no suelo hablar de nadie (no como otros...), pero es que estaba a huevo.




Pues es un interesante dilema.

¿Lo harías tú?

¿Estarías dispuesto a estar disponible para cualquier favor a cambio de nada e ir a visitarla frecuentemente a cambio de una incierta herencia o no?


----------



## martinmar (23 Oct 2021)

Habéis echo el pardillo, perdiendo tiempo de vuestra vida, esperando algo a cambio, pa está al pelo por que sois igual de miserables y arrastrados que vuestro tio


----------



## Maxim Gorki (23 Oct 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Ves a un notario y que pida el Certificado de últimas voluntades de él, con su nif. Entonces ahí te dira donde hizo el testamento último, en que notario
> 
> De todas formas, su viuda no hubiera podido vender si el immueble no estuviera a su nombre o no se lo hubiese dejado en el testamento



Es como dices respecto a últimas voluntades.

La obligación del notario es evaluar la capacidad de disponer de los bienes. Se supone que si vendieron (el bien tendría que ser ganancial o en copropiedad de los dos cónyuges) el notario tuvo que comprobar que en ninguno de ellos concurría vicio de voluntad ( p. ej. ninguno de ellos estaba gagá o comparecía con una pistola en la sien).

Si el inmueble se lo dejó a ellos en el testamento en realidad es un legado. Si el testador vendió el inmueble, lo que hizo fue revocar el legado.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Oct 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> La mayoria pensais que Ataraxio es un buitre y tal, pero si son muchos años de vinculo puede estar cabreado
> 
> Yo lo que sí veo posible, que es un clasico, es que Ataraxio estuviera en un primer testamento, y estando su tío moribundo su mujer y/o algun buitre le hayan hecho ir al notario en sus ultimls dias a hacer otro testamento
> 
> No me parece que el forero estaria tan cabreado si solo fuera "le he jijijajeado y no me deja nada"




*LA PREGUNTA SENCILLA SERÍA :*

*¿ Debo estar disponible para la viuda de mi tío los próximos 20 años , para cuanto favor necesitase sin que me pagase nada por mi tiempo y mis conocimientos ? *


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Oct 2021)

si claro !

Finalmente serán los sobrinos de ella , que no han estado nunca en los momentos duros y todo el suplicio emocional , de energía y tiempo que supuso estar en el hospital , en los meses de recuperación , en la terapia , pasando horas , días , semanas , meses y años a su servicio sin ningún tipo de recompensa !


sin contar todo la relación anterior a sus problemas de salud , sin duda que a mis 20 años tenía mejores cosas que hacer y mejores personas con las que estar que pasarme tardes enteras enseñándole a manejarse con un ordenador que no sabía no como se encendía . 

¡ Y LA IMPRESORA !!!!! QUÉ SUPLICIO . Como con todos los cachivaches . Quien haya tratado con gente ignorante en la tecnología y que quiere abarcar más de lo que puede se dará cuenta de lo que digo .

Todo fue un suplicio que no hay dinero que lo pague . de ahí mi enorme frustración . No necesito su dinero pues tengo de sobra , pero me molesta muchísimo que no hubiese tenido ni un reconocimiento con toda la fortuna que deja . Aún siendo un tacaño enfermo mental como era , el dinero sabía que no lo podía llevar al otro mundo.


----------



## javiwell (23 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Quizás es porque tú no mereces estarlo, pero yo me lo he ganado después de toda una vida.
> 
> 
> ¿ no lo entiendes pedazo de imbécil ?
> ...



No te lo tomes como algo personal hombre, yo no conozco tu vida.

Es solo que es inusual heredar del tío, pero con todo el respeto, no tengo ni idea de si es justo o injusto que heredes, no tengo elementos de juicio para valorar.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Oct 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> No te lo tomes como algo personal hombre, yo no conozco tu vida.
> 
> Es solo que es inusual heredar del tío, pero con todo el respeto, no tengo ni idea de si es justo o injusto que heredes, no tengo elementos de juicio para valorar.



pues los estoy dando . 

Obviamente no voy reclamando herencias de otros tíos o personas a las que he hecho favores de forma puntual ( que son muchas ) 

Una cosa es ayudar en un momento concreto a alguien y otra estar disponible, pues como lo están la mayoría de los hijos de sus padres ! 

simplemente que en este caso las leyes no me reconocen el papel de hijo y la viuda sin duda tramó la venta del piso y a saber que más , para desheredarnos . 

la pregunta es 


¿ DEBO ROMPER RELACIONES CON LA MUJER DE MI TÍO O ESTAR DISPONIBLE PARA TODOS LOS FAVORES QUE SIGA NECESITANDO 


porque afortunadamente yo no le debo nada a nadie .


----------



## arangul00 (23 Oct 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Ves a un notario y que pida el Certificado de últimas voluntades de él, con su nif. Entonces ahí te dira donde hizo el testamento último, en que notario
> 
> De todas formas, su viuda no hubiera podido vender si el immueble no estuviera a su nombre o no se lo hubiese dejado en el testamento



sin haber pagado los impuestos no puede vender nada
si lo vendio fue por que era de ella,quiza de una donacion
[automerge]1635013231[/automerge]


Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Ves a un notario y que pida el Certificado de últimas voluntades de él, con su nif. Entonces ahí te dira donde hizo el testamento último, en que notario
> 
> De todas formas, su viuda no hubiera podido vender si el immueble no estuviera a su nombre o no se lo hubiese dejado en el testamento



sin haber pagado los impuestos no puede vender nada
si lo vendio fue por que era de ella,quiza de una donacion


----------



## pepeleches (23 Oct 2021)

Tiene que ser un poco triste tener una relación con una persona que parece que no soportabas solo por el hecho de que 'haciéndole la pelota' (son tus palabras...) pudieras heredar. 

Y debe ser más triste aún que tu vida dependa de que esa táctica haya sido efectiva y consigas heredar  

Qué quieres que te diga, prefiero las relaciones familiares en las que deseas que la otra persona viva todo lo posible, incluso que se gaste todo lo que tiene porque se lo merece. Y prefiero no depender de que otra persona se muera para hacer mi vida. 

Igual es un tema muy particular, pero es que lo que has expuesto me ha sonado fatal.


----------



## kikoseis (23 Oct 2021)

Creo que hay ciertos post que confunden dilemas morales.

Si me pongo en el papel del tío, ¿A quién tengo que agradecer al que está ahí, o al que no aparece nunca, o al que aparece puntualmente?

Si vienen a ayudarme al hospital y con muchos hechos repetidamente, ¿Debo ponerme a escudriñar si lo que quieren es pillar herencia o debo valorar la labor que están haciendo?

Veo desafortunado el primer post, que supongo que se debe a que la decepción es reciente y está en la fase del duelo de negación y cabreo.

En todo caso el tío si lo ha hecho a propósito no es buena persona. Si le han sacado las lentejas, puede dejarlo atado para cuando se muera la viuda (entiendo que ahora es un poco precipitado, si estás casado con alguien quieres que siga con el mismo nivel de vida).

Ya con la mente fría no creo que haya mucho reproche moral a quien está ahí en los momentos malos y está ayudando.

Evidente es que si lo hace altruistamente es mucho más valorable. Pero eso no deprecia lo otro. Dame pan y llámame tonto ...

Lo que si me parece moralmente despreciable, y es algo que pasa a millones, son los que no han aparecido nunca y aparecen cual buitres en el lecho de muerte a pillar lo que puedan, y si pueden dejar sin ello a los que han estado al pie del cañón.

No se deben confundir los términos.


----------



## NIKK (23 Oct 2021)

A ver, es que sóis subnormales. Una persona que no te deja o da nada en vida lo va a hacer cuando fallezca? es que sóis tontos del culo; me he visto en esa situación y he pasado olímpicamente de mentiras y engaños; desde el primer momento; hay gente ilusa, también es cierto. El ser humano es por naturaleza egoista, mentiroso, falso y demás sinónimos aplicables al primero.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Oct 2021)

gracias por tu interesante respuesta. 

Precisamente esta semana la viuda fue inesperadamente al pueblo donde murió mi abuelo , el padre de mi padre y de mi tío ( donde vive mi madre que fue quien lo cuidó ) a buscar el certificado de defunción. Nos pareció muy extraño.

¿ qué puede significar eso ?


----------



## Wattman (23 Oct 2021)

Me pregunto si que Ataraxio no mencione el factor de que Ataraxio y su hermano representan la continuidad del apellido familiar de su tio sea debido a que su padre y su tio eran hermanos pero de distinto padre , o su apellido es lo suficientemente extendido como para no ser una baza a favor de Ataraxio y su hermano .

Sin acritud y tal .


----------



## Janlee (23 Oct 2021)

Si os hubiera dejado algo , ya os habrían llamado desde la notaría y/o gestoria.No vais a ver ni medio euro.


----------



## Expat (23 Oct 2021)

Estas cosas hay que dejarlas resueltas en vida. Luego pasa lo que pasa. Tenías que haber pillado por banda a tu tío y cuando aún estaba bien de sus facultades mentales y salía el tema de que te iba a dejar herencia, decirle: "Gracías tío. Mañana llamo a un notario para que nos de cite y que quede constancia de tu deseo en el testamento".

Conozco un caso en que por no hacer testamento (por vagancia y por ignorancia), los sobrinos no van a oler nada de la herencia de su único tío -que quería que sus sobrinos heredasen lo suyo, pues no había tenido hijos- con el que siempre tuvieron una relación muy estrecha. La pareja del tío, con quien nunca se casó y ni siquiera eran pareja de hecho, ha arramplado con todo contra la voluntad de su pareja, ya que al no haber testamento ella por ley tiene prioridad sobre los sobrinos. Una familia bien avenida que desde el lío este han cortado toda relación entre las dos partes involucradas. Por eso todo debe quedar bien clarito en vida, para que no haya confusiones posibles.

Y respecto a lo que preguntas de tu tía, tú veras el tipo de relación que tenéis desde que falleció tu tío. Si es la misma o se ha enfriado. Tampoco estaría de más tener una charla con ella sobre el famoso piso y a ver qué te dice. A partir de ahí decides si es una persona a la que te apetece seguir haciendo favores o bien la quieres borrar de tu vida.


----------



## Arnold_SchwarzeNIGGER (23 Oct 2021)

Mamarraxio prefiere encontrar la iluminación en un barco rodeado de pvtes, como todos los jetas que van de profundos, espirituales y eruditos.

Menuda escoria.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Oct 2021)

gracias . esta sí es una respuesta coherente . No. Mi abuelo no estaba empadronado en el pueblo y mi tío tampoco. Mi abuelo paterno murió hace 20 años y no dejó nada de herencia . 

lo más interesante hasta ahora de este hilo es la feroz envidia y maldad que tienen algunos foreros y aprovechan cualquier ocasión para comportarse como los energúmenos que son .


----------



## lasnubes07 (23 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Pues hace un par de meses se ha muerto el único hermano de mi padre con el que tuvimos una relación muy familiar toda la vida.
> 
> Estaba casado sin hijos y siempre contamos que como éramos sus únicos sobrinos mis hermanos y yo , nos dejase algo en herencia .
> 
> ...



Madre de Dios , qué bien os ha estado !!!!! Jajajajaja que hostia os ha dado tu tío , haciéndole la pelota para nada jajajaja jajajaja jajajaja jajajaja jajaja y ahora rebuznas, es que no se puede ser tan rata


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Oct 2021)

Lógicamente a todas las ratas que sólo llegan al hilo a dejar su deposición , van al ignore inmediatamente . 

Bastante he tenido que aguantar en la vida real como para aguantar gilipollas en internet !


----------



## InigoMontoya (23 Oct 2021)

que pensaria Sadhguru de tu avaricia...??


----------



## Skywalker22 (23 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Ella es todavía joven y además está muy unida a sus sobrinos . Doy por hecho que la relación se acaba con la muerte de mi tío sobre todo si no nos ha reconocido , que no sólo es la cuestión económica sino el desprecio que supone después de toda una vida de relación familiar como si fuese un padre.
> Lógicamente si yo imaginase que no nos iba a dejar nada , como haría cualquiera en mi lugar, no perdería ni un minuto de mi tiempo arreglándole la vida como tantas veces hice . Además de infinidad de regalos que nunca fueron correspondidos porque como he dicho era una persona muy avara en tándem con su mujer , que no gastaban un céntimo .



¿Y tú eres el que abre hilos a pares con mil mensajes aleccionadores y moralina por un tubo?

¿Una persona que reconoce que le hacía la pelota a su tío para que le legase una buena herencia?

Tú no tienes vergüenza!!

Es increíble!

Si no lo querías y no lo soportabas, haber dedicado tu tiempo a otras cosas más satisfactorias. Ojalá no te haya dejado ni un folleto de ofertas del super.

¡Lo que hay que leer!


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Oct 2021)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> ¿Y tú eres el que abre hilos a pares con mil mensajes aleccionadores y moralina por un tubo?
> 
> ¿Una persona que reconoce que le hacía la pelota a su tío para que le legase una buena herencia?
> 
> ...



Probablemente hijos de puta como tú ni siquiera atienden a sus padres porque no tienen nada que dejarles


----------



## calzonazos (23 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Pues hace un par de meses se ha muerto el único hermano de mi padre con el que tuvimos una relación muy familiar toda la vida.
> 
> Estaba casado sin hijos y siempre contamos que como éramos sus únicos sobrinos mis hermanos y yo , nos dejase algo en herencia .
> 
> ...



Vaya escoria de persona eres, no te merece ni el aire que respiras


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Oct 2021)

menuda limpieza de trolls que he enviado al ignore !


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *LA PREGUNTA SENCILLA SERÍA :
> 
> ¿ Debo estar disponible para la viuda de mi tío los próximos 20 años , para cuanto favor necesitase sin que me pagase nada por mi tiempo y mis conocimientos ? *



espero respuestas !


----------



## DejarDeRemar.com (24 Oct 2021)

huele a que la pájara sabía que ese piso era para vosotros
lo vendió estando tu tío mal 
y por tanto cometió alzamiento de bienes

si ahora solicitáis la lectura del testamento y pone eso, boooom, tenéis caso


----------



## El Patron (24 Oct 2021)

Entonces entiendo que si tu tio hubiera sido un tieso que no tiene nada no le habríais ayudado en nada. Hubierais pasado olímpicamente de él. Correcto?


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Oct 2021)

El Patron dijo:


> Entonces entiendo que si tu tio hubiera sido un tieso que no tiene nada no le habríais ayudado en nada. Hubierais pasado olímpicamente de él. Correcto?



básicamente lo que haces tú con todo el mundo que te rodea. 

¿ a cuantas personas atiendes gratuitamente ? ¿ a qué te dedicas ? ¿ alguna ONG ?


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Oct 2021)

DejarDeRemar.com dijo:


> huele a que la pájara sabía que ese piso era para vosotros
> lo vendió estando tu tío mal
> y por tanto cometió alzamiento de bienes
> 
> si ahora solicitáis la lectura del testamento y pone eso, boooom, tenéis caso




*DE ESO VA EL HILO QUE ALGUNOS RETRASADOS MENTALES NI SE HAN PERCATADO . *


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (24 Oct 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> En todo caso, Ataraxio, no pierdas el tiempo con este hilo
> 
> 1.-Ves a cualquier notario con el DNI de él para obtener el Certificado de últimas voluntades, ahí sabras en que notario hizo el último testamento. Y ahí sabras lo que te ha dejado y lo que no
> 
> ...



el cedrtificado de ultimas voluntades se pide en la delagacion de justicia de tu comunidad autonoma


----------



## Expat (24 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> básicamente lo que haces tú con todo el mundo que te rodea.
> 
> ¿ a cuantas personas atiendes gratuitamente ? ¿ a qué te dedicas ? ¿ alguna ONG ?



Digo yo que a un extraño no se le hacen los favores que le puedas hacer a un familiar. Y en mi caso pesa mas el aprecio por un familiar que la posible herencia que me pueda dejar. Llamame raro.


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Oct 2021)

Expat dijo:


> Digo yo que a un extraño no se le hacen los favores que le puedas hacer a un familiar. Y en mi caso pesa mas el aprecio por un familiar que la posible herencia que me pueda dejar. Llamame raro.



por lo tanto si debo tener una consideración con un familiar ¿ por qué no debe ser recíproca ? 

¿ a cuántos familiares atiendes y mantienes ? ¿ cuántas horas les dedicas al día ?


----------



## Expat (24 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> por lo tanto si debo tener una consideración con un familiar ¿ por qué no debe ser recíproca ?
> 
> ¿ a cuántos familiares atiendes y mantienes ? ¿ cuántas horas les dedicas al día ?



Donde digo yo que no debe ser reciproca?

Efectivamente atiendo familiares que dependen de mi y les dedico mucho tiempo fuera de mi jornada laboral. De ellos no voy a recibir nada material pero no me importa. En mi familia nos ayudamos los unos a los otros. Siempre lo hemos hecho asi.


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Oct 2021)

Expat dijo:


> Donde digo yo que no debe ser reciproca?
> 
> Efectivamente atiendo familiares que dependen de mi y les dedico mucho tiempo fuera de mi jornada laboral. De ellos no voy a recibir nada material pero no me importa. En mi familia nos ayudamos los unos a los otros. Siempre lo hemos hecho asi.



yo también le dedico mucho tiempo a los míos .

Además tengo muchos animales , perros, caballos , guacamayos .... que requieren muchos cuidados , tiempo y atención .
Pero siempre hay un pago , en este caso es voluntario porque me satisface estar con ellos y ese es el salario emocional.

Cuando haces un esfuerzo privándote de esta donde quieres estar para satisfacer las necesidades de una personas que todo son problemas y ninguna satisfacción , eso hay que cobrarlo . Se llama trabajo .


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (24 Oct 2021)

¿Por qué no llamas a tu tía a preguntarle qué ha pasado con tu parte de la herencia?
Yo iría de frente y hablaría con sinceridad, que tu tio te comentó en múltiples ocasiones que el piso te lo dejaba a ti, y te parece raro el tema de la venta pocos días antes de fallecer.


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Oct 2021)

Choritino Pizpireto dijo:


> ¿Por qué no llamas a tu tía a preguntarle qué ha pasado con tu parte de la herencia?
> Yo iría de frente y hablaría con sinceridad, que tu tio te comentó en múltiples ocasiones que el piso te lo dejaba a ti, y te parece raro el tema de la venta pocos días antes de fallecer.



el arte de la guerra consiste en el engaño . En vencer sin luchar. 

No voy a alarmarla antes de tiempo si decido emprender acciones legales


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Oct 2021)

a todo esto que flipo con los anormales que se han atrevido a insultarme . 

Un país donde la población se ha dedicado a estafar a otras personas vendiéndoles pisos al triple de su valor real sin importarles la ruina que les provocaba y se sorprenden de que alguien reclame su merecida recompensa por un TRABAJO REAL NO ESPECULATIVO. 

Indudablemente si no fuese por el convencimiento que seríamos recompensados , jamás perdería ni un minuto de mi tiempo con esa persona que pasaría al lugar de pariente lejano que está a su vida y no me compete , como hacéis todos vosotros con los problemas de otra gente que bastante tenemos con arreglar los nuestros . 

Claro que estoy arrepentido de haber confiado . muchísimo . me siento estafado , engañado , por lo menos tanto como los que compraron un piso pensando que se iban a hacer ricos y ahora tienen una hipoteca impagable.


----------



## El Patron (24 Oct 2021)

No te ofendas hombre!
Pero me parece bastante iluso pensar que teniendo mujer no le iba a dejar todo a ella. Si en cambio te lo dijo de forma clara: "mira Ataraxio, a ti te voy a dejar este piso" y en más de una ocasión, es decir que fuera algo que se daba por hecho, pues si, me parece que te la ha liado la tita. O tu tío se ha aprovechado de vuestra codicia.


----------



## workforfood (24 Oct 2021)

Ataraxio no te adelantes el certificado de últimas voluntades* puede tardar meses.*


----------



## anonimo123 (24 Oct 2021)

Este hilo me recuerda a la España profunda


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Oct 2021)

El Patron dijo:


> No te ofendas hombre!
> Pero me parece bastante iluso pensar que teniendo mujer no le iba a dejar todo a ella. Si en cambio te lo dijo de forma clara: "mira Ataraxio, a ti te voy a dejar este piso" y en más de una ocasión, es decir que fuera algo que se daba por hecho, pues si, me parece que te la ha liado la tita. O tu tío se ha aprovechado de vuestra codicia.



Yo no soy codicioso. 
De hecho no necesito nada de nadie.

La mujer de mi tío estaba con él precisamente por su dinero.

Y mi tío la odiaba con toda su alma, no se divorciaban porque ya sabía que le quedaba poco y él también. 

No quiero contar más intimidades de las imprescindibles.

Pero es completamente imposible que le dejase todo a ella desheredando a sus únicos sobrinos. Entendamos que es muchísimo lo que hay en juego.

Aunque los sinvergüenzas que lleguan aquí a insultar no son ejemplo de nada, me sorprendo de su ingenuidad y que exista gente tan estúpida.

Es como acusar de estafador a una persona que vendió el piso heredado de su abuela, por 10 veces más de lo que le costó en su día.

Es una ingenuidad propia de subnormales que recogen gatitos callejeros mientras se comen unos buenos filetes de ternera


----------



## Wattman (24 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *LA PREGUNTA SENCILLA SERÍA :
> 
> ¿ Debo estar disponible para la viuda de mi tío los próximos 20 años , para cuanto favor necesitase sin que me pagase nada por mi tiempo y mis conocimientos ? *



Si es "vacuñada del Covic " segun algunas fuentes le quedan entre 2 o 3 años.

Esto ultimo tambien es un hecho a valorar , naturalmente es libertad de cada cual creer las diversas informaciones en este sentido que se pueden encontrar , incluso en este foro .


----------



## Tiresias (24 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Yo no soy codicioso.
> De hecho no necesito nada de nadie.
> 
> La mujer de mi tío estaba con él precisamente por su dinero.
> ...



Haz lo que te dije al principio, vete al registro de la propiedad aduciendo interés legítimo por ser familiar. Ahí sabrás cómo llegó la vivienda en cuestión a manos de tu tía para después disponer de ella (si como cuentas la ha vendido) si por partición de herencia, compraventa, etc. En notaría si no eres heredero, albacea o depositario no te van a dar información de un testamento, ni te lo van a enseñar ni menos dar copia.

Y para pedir el certificado de últimas voluntades (que como te han dicho tarda) para saber en qué notaría está el testamento, si lo hay, necesitas el certificado de defunción...


----------



## luron (24 Oct 2021)

No sé si alguien ha respondido ya porque no me he leído el hilo entero.

El OP pide consejo legal y no el criterio ético o moral de cada uno.

El primer paso es pedir certificado de defunción y después con eso pedir certificado últimas voluntades, para saber si hubo o no otorgamiento de testamento.

Si no hubo testamento en el caso del OP sí existe derecho de los sobrinos a herederar.

Si hubo testamento, los sobrinos sólo podrían tener algo si el testador hubiese dispuesto en el testamento que lo deja como legado (con cargo al tercio de:libre disposicion), y en ese caso serían legatarios y no herederos) Para saberlo tienen que dirigirse al notario ante el que el fallecido otorgó el testamento y pedir copia del mismo.

De lo relatado por el OP, me extraña que si hubo otorgamiento de testamento, su tío no le haya dejado algo como legado (aunque cada persona es un mundo y todo es posible).

Edito para añadir que lo correcto es lo indicado por Caperucita más abajo.


----------



## Caperucita (24 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> gracias por tu interesante respuesta.
> 
> Precisamente esta semana la viuda fue inesperadamente al pueblo donde murió mi abuelo , el padre de mi padre y de mi tío ( donde vive mi madre que fue quien lo cuidó ) a buscar el certificado de defunción. Nos pareció muy extraño.
> 
> ¿ qué puede significar eso ?



Puede ser que no exista testamento y tenga que acreditar que no hay antepasados ni descendientes vivos.

O puede ser que en el testamento sea antiguo y figure el padre como heredero.


----------



## jaimegvr (24 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Pues hace un par de meses se ha muerto el único hermano de mi padre con el que tuvimos una relación muy familiar toda la vida.
> 
> Estaba casado sin hijos y siempre contamos que como éramos sus únicos sobrinos mis hermanos y yo , nos dejase algo en herencia .
> 
> ...



Pide el certificado de defuncion y el de ultimas voluntades, luego vas a un notario y que pida copia del testamento, si apareces, se te enviará, si no apareces no tienes acceso al testamento.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (24 Oct 2021)

Menuda RATA estas hecha.

El nick me suena mucho de haberle leído más veces y siempre pensar lo mismo "este tipo es inteligente pero no tiene escrúpulos algunos, es frío como el hielo".

Veo que no me equivocaba. Qué puto asco joder.

Ojalá tu tía vea este hilo y no veas ni un euro tú ni los demás buitres asquerosos. 



ATARAXIO dijo:


> Lógicamente a todas las ratas que sólo llegan al hilo a dejar su deposición , van al ignore inmediatamente .
> 
> Bastante he tenido que aguantar en la vida real como para aguantar gilipollas en internet !



*
La rata se pone digna y llama ratas a los demás XDXD.*


----------



## Caperucita (24 Oct 2021)

luron dijo:


> No sé si alguien ha respondido ya porque no me he leído el hilo entero.
> 
> El OP pide consejo legal y no el criterio ético o moral de cada uno.
> 
> ...



Si no hay testamento hereda la viuda, salvo que existan padres o hijos. Si hay testamento, se lo puede dejar todo a los sobrinos, a unos vecinos, a la Iglesia, al Estado o a quien quiera pero con un usufructo para la viuda.


----------



## luron (24 Oct 2021)

Caperucita dijo:


> Si no hay testamento hereda la viuda, salvo que existan padres o hijos. Si hay testamento, se lo puede dejar todo a los sobrinos, a unos vecinos, a la Iglesia, al Estado o a quien quiera pero con un usufructo para la viuda.



Efectivamente es como dices.


----------



## fuckencia (24 Oct 2021)

Buenassss.
A ver .

Aqui todos sois unos seres de luc y criticais al forero ,que puede que sea un poco buitre ,pero el autentico buitre y cabron en vida fue su tio ,que se dejo querer ,asistir y ayudar sin hacer nunca un misero regalo 

No se vosotros ,pero yo cuando me hacen favores ,siempre hago algun regalin a cambio ,si no puedo devolverlo connmis conocimientos .
Dos de mis tres hermanos ,por ejemplo ,me ayudaron con dos mudanzas poniendo coche tiempo y lomos .
Me ahorre una pasta .Asi que les di un vale regalo del corte ingles a cada uno de 100 pavos .
Que solo pensais en recibir y no dar coño .
A mi tia le limpie los azulejos y la casa cuando se puso mayor ,un par de veces ; no dio ni media docena pasteles,teniendo una pension superior a mi sueldo ,y jamas me pregunto qué podia hacer ella por mi .....resultado ? La siguiente vez le dije q yo estaba fatal de la espalda ,que llamara a una empresa o a sus otras sobrinas ....
Que ta muy guapo poner la mano pa coger ,pero hay que sacarla tamien pa soltar. 

Yo hago favores gratis ,a quien veo q es agradecido ,cada uno en sus posibilidades. Pero a los jetas ,que se creen que es mi obligacion por ser familia o amigo ....salgo huyendo .

Y ese fue tu fallo ,ataraxio,no salir de esa casa cuando viste que era un desagradecido .
Ahora , a ver si puedes rascar algo ,ojala ,pero que te sirva de leccion


----------



## Thebore (24 Oct 2021)

No te preocupes hombre, siempre puedes pasear a tu madre magnetizada por la vacuna en las ferias de los pueblos..


----------



## fuckencia (24 Oct 2021)

Sobre lo de seguir la relacion con tu tia ..
Pues mira ,en principio si .
Cuando te empiece a pedir favores haz un par y a continuacion pide tu tamien al poco otro ,o muestra una necesidad ,como que tienes q arreglar el coche y no tienes un duro. 

Espera a ver como respira .
Si no es capaz de hacerte ella un favor o preguntarte por tu necesidades ,ya sabes lo que tienes que hacer :.mantener una relacion cordial de omar el cafe y ya .

A los que le llamais rata o aprovechado :seria asi si hubiera aparecido en la vida del tio en sus finales ,pero ha estado siempre ahi .
Los motivos igual no son superdignos ,pero el trabajo esta hecho .
El autentico rata y miserable fue el tio ,que no solto la mosca ni una sola vez en vida y se aprovecho de estos dos .que un poco pringaos si que han sido .


----------



## Expat (24 Oct 2021)

fuckencia dijo:


> Y ese fue tu fallo ,ataraxio,no salir de esa casa cuando viste que era un desagradecido .
> Ahora , a ver si puedes rascar algo ,ojala ,pero que te sirva de leccion



El fallo de Ataraxio fue no hablar con su tio sobre la herencia. Se supone que habia confianza, le habia hecho infinidad de favores y encima la mujer del tio solo estaba con él por interes. 

En mi familia hubo un caso parecido y antes de que todo se lo llevara la familia de ella (una muy mala persona a la que solo le interesaba la pasta de mi familiar), mi familiar, que no habia tenido hijos, fue al notario a cambiar el testamento y dejarselo todo a sus hermanos. Pero lo hizo porque otro familiar, al que la pasta de éste ni le iba ni le venia, le abrio los ojos. Estaba tan ensimismado en sus cosas y tan abducido por la loca que ni habia pensado en cambiar el testamento si no hubiera sido por ese familiar que tuvo una conversacion con él sobre este tema. De lo contrario todo hubiera ido a la chupoptera y a los hijos de ella de otra relacion con los que ni ella tenia contacto.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (24 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> pues de eso se trata este hilo . del procedimiento a seguir .
> 
> De la misma manera que ella mira por sus sobrinos, dábamos por hecho que mi tío nos veía como los hijos que no tuvo ya que ejercimos como tales durante toda la vida. De hecho en las muchas veces que estuvo grave en el hospital , los médicos era con nosotros con quienes hablaban . La mujer además de ignorante y mayor , no estaba capacitada para entender esas situaciones , sólo sabe ahorrar, cocinar , limpiar y con la ayuda de su hermano , hacer tramas como esta.
> 
> ...




En ese caso, estabas legitimado para no tratar con él nunca más. Yo lo hubiera hecho, es más, ya lo he hecho con algunos familiares, por ser unos impresentables.

Y como dije en el otro post, no se puede estar soportando a una persona por lo que te vaya a dejar. Nada tiene más valor que tu dignidad (no se te puede comprar) y descanso mental.

Si el tiempo que le dedicaste a él, lo utilizaras en crear tu propio (gran) patrimonio, te daría igual lo que te pudiera dejar, porque lo considerarías irrelevante.


----------



## El Patron (24 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Yo no soy codicioso.
> De hecho no necesito nada de nadie.
> 
> La mujer de mi tío estaba con él precisamente por su dinero.
> ...



Entonces confía en el buen criterio de tu tío. Aver que dice el último testamento. Quizás allí su mujer se lleva un chasco.

Si sales en el último testamento será necesario que estés al corriente para la aceptación de la herencia.


----------



## Cocyo (24 Oct 2021)

Que mamarraxio es un enfermo mental siempre fue obvio por muchos motivos muy explicados, pero siempre tuve la duda de si había maldad o estupidez en sus actos...

Que ahora abra hilo en EMPRENDEDORES (lolazo) diciendo que invirtió su dignidad a cambio de herencias, y que exija que nadie haga juicios morales después de una década dándolos él, y que lo haga una semana después de abrir hilo sobre el tema "qué es ser una buena persona", y que dentro de ese hilo pusiera un puto vídeo de youtube como representación de su ideario porque no tenía nada que decir sobre el tema, me despeja todas las dudas:

Este hijo de puta virgen esquizofrénico de 47 años que jamás ha trabajado y jamás tuvo amigos se está descojonando vivo de los 50 cretinos apalizables que le dais zankitos incondicionales y loas sólo porque antes os los da él.


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Oct 2021)

_Aunque los hater habituales llegan a los hilos únicamente para dejar su cagada , no deja de sorprenderme la pretensión de desviar el sentido de este hilo a algo que no es . 
Aquí de lo que se trata es de uno de los problemas más graves de la sociedad española que es el robo del patrimonio de algunos solterones de oro por mujeres habitualmente extranjeras que llegan con la lección aprendida. 
No es la primera vez que pasa en mi familia como así conté en un hilo que aquí enlazo. 






La interesante historia de mi pariente millonario que dejó todo a una marroquí. ES REAL.


Un hermano de mi abuela, hizo fortuna por los años 60 como constructor. Fue siempre muy tacaño y en su matrimonio no tuvo hijos. Dejó al morir hace unos años, 12 pisos y mucho dinero, todo para su viuda. La sorpresa llegó cuando un anciano nacido en la guerra civil y además en mal estado de...




www.burbuja.info





Por otra parte no sé si estas personas que se hacen pasar por moralmente superiores viven en el mismo país que yo , donde no sólo las terroríficas cifras de divorcios muestran la destrucción de las familias sino los millones de denuncias ( falsas ) por violencia de género que todo el mundo sabe que la única pretensión es intimidar al hombre para quedarse con sus bienes . 
Aunque sólo se habla de cifras oficiales tanto de divorcios como de denuncias , la inseguridad jurídica lleva a muchos hombres a evitar casarse , pero el número de parejas sólo indica que detrás ha habido rupturas y conflicto , en algunos casos se sale bien parado en otros no tanto. Pero es una realidad. 









Casi dos millones de denuncias por violencia de género en quince años de ley


El Poder Judicial hace repaso de la aplicación de la Ley Integral contra la Violencia de Género.



www.rtve.es





Lo que yo vengo a contar es uno de tantos casos de descapitalización de una familia para que se lo quede otra con la única maniobra de haber camelado a un amargado que suponía que la mujer que se le acercaba lo hacía por amor y no por su patrimonio. 

Mi tío no era tonto aunque a veces lo pareciese . Pasó toda su vida acaparando dinero , haciendo inversiones , obsesionado con el ahorro y no tuvo tiempo para formar una familia , cuando se dio cuenta de que la vida había pasado , se apresuró a buscar compañía como tantos casos parecidos .
Aunque siempre está la sospecha de las malas intenciones de esa mujer ¿ qué se le va a hacer ? ¿ disuadirle y mal meter en una relación que sólo le compete a ellos ? 
Se llevaban mal. Se llevaban fatal . Ella estaba harta de atenderle y siendo mucho más joven era un lastre que se notaba claramente que lo soportaba por su buena pensión mensual y su enorme patrimonio. 

Los sobrinos llevamos ahí toda la vida . Puesto que no tenía familia propia ni hijos , nosotros ejercimos como tales hasta el último día. 

Meterme ahora en denuncias sin tener bien claro lo que ha pasado es demasiado arriesgado porque es destapar la caja de los truenos. 
Las connotaciones que hay detrás de todo esto son tan graves que pueden ser delictivas y hasta ahí puedo contar. 

ante todo prudencia . Las guerras que con toda probabilidad se van a perder, mejor no empezarlas . Ella ha conseguido un enorme patrimonio que no dudará en usar para atacar con toda su ferocidad. 









Las 110 mejores frases de Sun Tzu (El Arte de la Guerra)


Repasamos las mejores frases célebres de Sun Tzu, y de su libro El Arte de la Guerra, para conocer más a fondo el pensamiento de este estratega militar.




psicologiaymente.com




_


----------



## Cocyo (24 Oct 2021)

fuckencia dijo:


> Hola, soy una escoria torturable que ha dado zankitos a mamarraxio porque me los daba a mí, o me comporté como él porque soy otra rata, y quiero chillar obvias gilipolleces para darle la vuelta al hilo porque me siento ridiculísima. Allá va:
> 
> A los que le llamais rata o aprovechado :seria asi si hubiera aparecido en la vida del tio en sus finales ,pero ha estado siempre ahi .



Si ha tratado a un pariente de una determinada manera para obtener dinero de él, da igual cuándo o cómo, es una rata. Por la falsedad implícita del acto que se multiplica por el hecho de que eran parientes. Además jamas tuvo cojones de hablar del tema con él. Encima cobarde.

Lo grande del tema es que seguramente el tío era perfectamente consciente de todo lo que estamos diciendo las personas en el hilo. Esas cosas se notan.


----------



## Triptolemo (24 Oct 2021)




----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Oct 2021)

Caperucita dijo:


> Puede ser que no exista testamento y tenga que acreditar que no hay antepasados ni descendientes vivos.
> 
> O puede ser que en el testamento sea antiguo y figure el padre como heredero.



gracias


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Oct 2021)

Expat dijo:


> El fallo de Ataraxio fue no hablar con su tio sobre la herencia. Se supone que habia confianza, le habia hecho infinidad de favores y encima la mujer del tio solo estaba con él por interes.
> 
> En mi familia hubo un caso parecido y antes de que todo se lo llevara la familia de ella (una muy mala persona a la que solo le interesaba la pasta de mi familiar), mi familiar, que no habia tenido hijos, fue al notario a cambiar el testamento y dejarselo todo a sus hermanos. Pero lo hizo porque otro familiar, al que la pasta de éste ni le iba ni le venia, le abrio los ojos. Estaba tan ensimismado en sus cosas y tan abducido por la loca que ni habia pensado en cambiar el testamento si no hubiera sido por ese familiar que tuvo una conversacion con él sobre este tema. De lo contrario todo hubiera ido a la chupoptera y a los hijos de ella de otra relacion con los que ni ella tenia contacto.



creo que aquí pasó justo lo contrario .
En las últimas semanas de vida de mi tío que ya estaba muy debilitado ( y aprovecharon para vender el piso ) seguramente le convencieron de que éramos unos malvados , que lo teníamos desatendido etc. 

Durante el año del coronavirus se fueron a vivir a un chalet que tienen a más de 100 kilómetros de donde estamos y con toda la histeria de los contagios apenas nos vimos aunque hablábamos mucho por wasap video y también le enviaba muchos enlaces por email y wasap para no perder el contacto . 

Entre la medicación , el deterioro mental por su enfermedad y la vejez y el seguro machaque diario para comerle el coco , pudieron hacer firmarle lo que les dio la gana.


----------



## martingala (24 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> bueno, era el típico avaricioso extremo . Siempre mirando inversiones , donde meter los ahorros , donde hacer negocio , pero realmente se privaba de todo . Se molestaba cuando le insistía que debía gastar el dinero porque la vida es un suceso breve que hay que disfrutar.
> 
> Hacía inversiones en bolsa y muchas fueron ruinosas , también le pilló lo de las preferentes , pero como no gastaba nada y su vida consistía en acaparar más y más dinero , doy por hecho que tiene un patrimonio de más de un millón de euros . al margen de bienes inmuebles .




En total para hacernos una idea, ¿De cuanto dinero estariamos hablando?

En mi familia ocurrió un caso muy parecido. Hablamos de una herencia de mas de 50 millones.
La esposa (25 años mas joven que él) maniobró para quedarse todo. En la vejez, el hombre es muy vulnerable y está a merced de cualquier desaprensiv@ que lo quiera manipular.

Ataraxio, el caso pinta muy mal. Demostrar alzamiento de bienes es CASI IMPOSIBLE cuando hay un notario de por medio.

Enfin, la vida misma.

Lo que verdaderamente jode es ver activos que habían estado en manos de la familia por generaciones en otras manos. Todo esto ilustra la importancia de los pactos parafamiliares para evitar busconas y aprovechadas.


----------



## Tiresias (24 Oct 2021)

martingala dijo:


> En total para hacernos una idea, ¿De cuanto dinero estariamos hablando?
> 
> En mi familia ocurrió un caso muy parecido. Hablamos de una herencia de mas de 50 millones.
> La esposa (25 años mas joven que él) maniobró para quedarse todo. En la vejez, el hombre es muy vulnerable y está a merced de cualquier desaprensiv@ que lo quiera manipular.
> ...



Exactamente, si el tío no les proporcionó en vida algún documento que justifique que les iba a dejar su patrimonio en herencia es casi imposible impedir que terceros, en este caso la viuda, se queden con la propiedad.

Para iniciar un procedimiento de partición de herencia es necesario el certificado de defunción, luego se pide el de ultimas voluntades, luego encontrar el testamento si lo hubiera y ya entonces se deja el asunto en manos del abogado.

Si la viuda está haciendo gestiones por su cuenta no significa nada, pero me da que en este caso no hay testamento. Ojo, que en caso de ser así los cónyuges no tienen derecho a heredar si son pareja de hecho o están separados judicialmente. Entonces, no habiendo descendientes ni ascendientes sí tendrían derecho los colaterales, empezando por los hermanos del fallecido y después sus hijos, los sobrinos del fallecido.


----------



## Expat (24 Oct 2021)

Tiresias dijo:


> Ojo, que en caso de ser así los cónyuges no tienen derecho a heredar si son pareja de hecho o están separados judicialmente.



Esto depende de la comunidad autonoma. En Cataluña no hace falta ni estar casado ni ser pareja de hecho. Si se puede demostrar convivencia con el fallecido, la pareja se queda con la herencia.


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Oct 2021)

martingala dijo:


> En total para hacernos una idea, ¿De cuanto dinero estariamos hablando?
> 
> En mi familia ocurrió un caso muy parecido. Hablamos de una herencia de mas de 50 millones.
> La esposa (25 años mas joven que él) maniobró para quedarse todo. En la vejez, el hombre es muy vulnerable y está a merced de cualquier desaprensiv@ que lo quiera manipular.
> ...




Lo más grave de todo este caso , es que mi tío murió " inesperadamente " dos semanas después de venderse este piso en cuestión que era el que nos había dicho que nos dejaba en herencia ( lo tengo grabado con el móvil diciendo eso , aunque doy por hecho que no sirve para nada pues prevalecen las últimas voluntades )

cuando me llamó para decirme que se había muerto durante la noche , me dijo que en la última revisión , la doctora le dijo : 

¿ pero cómo me trae este hombre así con todo el coronavirus que hay ? 

No sé si es cierto , pero quiero decir que su mujer no llevó a mi tío a las revisiones correspondientes y lo justificó con esa frase " de la doctora "


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (24 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> creo que aquí pasó justo lo contrario .
> En las últimas semanas de vida de mi tío que ya estaba muy debilitado ( y aprovecharon para vender el piso ) seguramente le convencieron de que éramos unos malvados , que lo teníamos desatendido etc.
> 
> Durante el año del coronavirus se fueron a vivir a un chalet que tienen a más de 100 kilómetros de donde estamos y con toda la histeria de los contagios apenas nos vimos aunque hablábamos mucho por wasap video y también le enviaba muchos enlaces por email y wasap para no perder el contacto .
> ...



Has dicho antes que su mujer ya no lo llevaba a las revisiones del médico debido al Covid. Y ahora dices que lo aisló en un chalet...
Crees posible que lo envenenara y lo matara?
Porque con todo lo que estás contando... lo veo posible.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (24 Oct 2021)

Expat dijo:


> Esto depende de la comunidad autonoma. En Cataluña no hace falta ni estar casado ni ser pareja de hecho. Si se puede demostrar convivencia con el fallecido, la pareja se queda con la herencia.



Alucinante.


----------



## ueee3 (24 Oct 2021)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> Has dicho antes que su mujer ya no lo llevaba a las revisiones del médico debido al Covid. Y ahora dices que lo aisló en un chalet...
> Crees posible que lo envenenara y lo matara?
> Porque con todo lo que estás contando... lo veo posible.



Menudas películas. Si de verdad lo cree ya está tardando en poner añadidos a la película que justifiquen la autopsia.


----------



## ueee3 (24 Oct 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> No te lo tomes como algo personal hombre, yo no conozco tu vida.
> 
> Es solo que es inusual heredar del tío, pero con todo el respeto, no tengo ni idea de si es justo o injusto que heredes, no tengo elementos de juicio para valorar.



¿Inusual? Todos los que no tienen hijos pero sí sobrinos, se supone que en algún momento irá a ellos o a sus hermanos...

El problema que veo, como ya he dicho, y que tal vez la ley debeía cambiar para tenerlo más controlado, es que parece que dependa del azar de qué miembro de la pareja se muera antes, para que una rama de la familia u otra herede todo.


----------



## pocmoko (24 Oct 2021)

Necesitas certificacion de defuncion, la pides en el registro civil del lugar donde ocurrió el fallecimiento, quizá online, te la mandan por correo.
Luego necesitas la certificacion de ultimas voluntades, donde encontraras la lista de testamentos que haya podido firmar, o bien indicará que no firmó ninguno, en ese caso normalmente va todo para la viuda.
La puedes pedir por aqui, relativamente sencillo,
https://sede.mjusticia.gob.es/es/tramites/certificado-actos-ultima

Supongo que lo habrá hecho. El último testamento anula a los anteriores.

Te diriges con original de defuncion y de ultimas voluntades, y Dni tuyo a la notaria donde se haya firmado el último testamento, y pides copia a ver si te la pueden dar. Por parentesco no, pero si te nombró, pues sí.
Puede ocurrir que puedas ver el testamento y sin embargo no seas heredero, por ejemplo, si nombro heredera a su mujer y a ti solo en segundo lugar, para el caso de que ella falleciera antes.

En cualquier caso podras ver si cambió de idea , y en qué fechas, si ves que hay varios, y quizá estes en alguno de los anteriores.

Suerte


----------



## ueee3 (24 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> pues los estoy dando .
> 
> Obviamente no voy reclamando herencias de otros tíos o personas a las que he hecho favores de forma puntual ( que son muchas )
> 
> ...



 Ya bastante favor tiene con quedarse la herencia, tranquilo.


----------



## ueee3 (24 Oct 2021)

pocmoko dijo:


> Necesitas certificacion de defuncion, la pides en el registro civil del lugar donde ocurrió el fallecimiento, quizá online, te la mandan por correo.
> Luego necesitas la certificacion de ultimas voluntades, donde encontraras la lista de testamentos que haya podido firmar, o bien indicará que no firmó ninguno, en ese caso normalmente va todo para la viuda.
> La puedes pedir por aqui, relativamente sencillo,
> https://sede.mjusticia.gob.es/es/tramites/certificado-actos-ultima
> ...



Ya que se te ve tan puesto, ¿tú sabes si hay algo que se suela hacer en el caso de parejas sin hijos, como éste? Que suelan hacer las parejas, digo, o qué es lo nomal.


----------



## Expat (24 Oct 2021)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> Alucinante.



Pues sí. En Cataluña siempre vamos un pasito por delante... Somos mu modernos y progres 

Conozco un caso en que por desconocimiento de esta atípica-progre ley (solo se da en Cataluña, no en el resto de España) una hermana no ha podido heredar lo que dejo su unico hermano que no tuvo hijos. Se lo ha llevado todo la pareja a sabiendas de que él se lo queria dejar a la hermana y sobrinos. No hizo testamento pensando que como no eran pareja de hecho su hermana y la descendencia de la hermana heredarian (craso error el no informarse con antelacion). Como la ley esta a favor de la pareja, la familia no ha tenido acceso al patrimonio del fallecido.


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Oct 2021)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> Has dicho antes que su mujer ya no lo llevaba a las revisiones del médico debido al Covid. Y ahora dices que lo aisló en un chalet...
> Crees posible que lo envenenara y lo matara?
> Porque con todo lo que estás contando... lo veo posible.



con dejar de darle la medicación o aumentársela no necesitaba hacer nada más .


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Oct 2021)

ueee3 dijo:


> Ya que se te ve tan puesto, ¿tú sabes si hay algo que se suela hacer en el caso de parejas sin hijos, como éste? Que suelan hacer las parejas, digo, o qué es lo nomal.



actualmente menos normal, está pasando de todo .

Parejas con hijos que se destruyen mutuamente ( todos tenemos algún conocido o conocida ) 

divorcios de ancianos en el último tramo de su vida y luego aparece una sorpresa de última hora que se lleva la herencia ...

Cuidadoras como en el caso del primo de mi madre que ya ni se podía mover , que era marroquí y se casó con él , fueron a no sé cuantas clínicas de fertilidad hasta que quedó embarazada y al poco de nacer el bebé , murió el primo de mi madre y los 12 pisos que había heredado de su padre ausente, se los llevó la marroquí .


----------



## pocmoko (24 Oct 2021)

ueee3 dijo:


> Ya que se te ve tan puesto, ¿tú sabes si hay algo que se suela hacer en el caso de parejas sin hijos, como éste? Que suelan hacer las parejas, digo, o qué es lo nomal.



buuf, ni idea. Si fuera mi caso haria testamento a favor de mi pareja, sin más.La putada es esa, que según en que orden muramos la herencia ira para un lado o para el otro de nuestras respectivas familias. Como no tengo ná, tampoco me preocupa.


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Oct 2021)

Expat dijo:


> Pues sí. En Cataluña siempre vamos un pasito por delante... Somos mu modernos y progres
> 
> Conozco un caso en que por desconocimiento de esta atípica-progre ley (solo se da en Cataluña, no en el resto de España) una hermana no ha podido heredar lo que dejo su unico hermano que no tuvo hijos. Se lo ha llevado todo la pareja a sabiendas de que él se lo queria dejar a la hermana y sobrinos. No hizo testamento pensando que como no eran pareja de hecho su hermana y la descendencia de la hermana heredarian (craso error el no informarse con antelacion). Como la ley esta a favor de la pareja, la familia no ha tenido acceso al patrimonio del fallecido.



Está clarísimo que los jueces tienen órdenes de descapitalizar a las familias españolas para favorecer a los extranjeros , que suelen ser las oportunistas que buscan ancianos con pasta . 

Mucho cuidado con las cuidadoras , que detrás de esa aparente pretensión de hacer un trabajo a cambio de un sueldo , están maquinando el plan con el que vienen a España. 

También pasa con los gays viejos . La inmensa mayoría de " matrimonios " son de un viejo español con pasta y un sudamericano recién llegado que lo pudo camelar a través de internet y o lo despluma y luego se divorcia o acelera su muerte a base de disgustos .

Este hilo lo hice en 2018 viendo una vez más el caso mil veces repetido ,esta vez en la puerta de al lado .





__





muere mi vecino casado con una dominicana joven con la que había tenido un bebé. Él con más de 60 años. Hacían una pareja muy rara


va a parecer oportunista, pensé incluso poner la historia el mismo día que ocurrió, pero después lo pensé dos veces porque podría " mal interpretarse". Yo solo los conocía de cruzarme en el ascensor, no me habría enterado de su muerte si no llego a ver las ambulancias. Ella una dominicana de...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## javiwell (24 Oct 2021)

ueee3 dijo:


> ¿Inusual? Todos los que no tienen hijos pero sí sobrinos, se supone que en algún momento irá a ellos o a sus hermanos...
> 
> El problema que veo, como ya he dicho, y que tal vez la ley debeía cambiar para tenerlo más controlado, es que parece que dependa del azar de qué miembro de la pareja se muera antes, para que una rama de la familia u otra herede todo.



Eso será habitual en tios viudos o solteros. Los que tiene mucha novia...


----------



## esquilero (24 Oct 2021)

Creo que hay que tener en cuenta una cosa. El viejo sin herederos hará con su dinero lo que le salga del ciruelo. Por ejemplo:
- Darselo a un sobrino del que tiene un vago recuerdo.
- Darselo a la cuidadora por atenderle en sus últimos momentos. 
- Donarlo al Farsa para pagar sus deudas.
- Dejarselo a la Iglesia si era piadoso.

En fin, lo que quiera. 

Solo falta que encima se haga una ley para ver que se hace con las herencias de las personas sin herederos. Para eso están los testamentos y al que no le guste, que se joda y que trabaje.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (25 Oct 2021)

Cocyo dijo:


> Que mamarraxio es un enfermo mental siempre fue obvio por muchos motivos muy explicados, pero siempre tuve la duda de si había maldad o estupidez en sus actos...
> 
> Que ahora abra hilo en EMPRENDEDORES (lolazo) diciendo que invirtió su dignidad a cambio de herencias, y que exija que nadie haga juicios morales después de una década dándolos él, y que lo haga una semana después de abrir hilo sobre el tema "qué es ser una buena persona", y que dentro de ese hilo pusiera un puto vídeo de youtube como representación de su ideario porque no tenía nada que decir sobre el tema, me despeja todas las dudas:
> 
> Este hijo de puta virgen esquizofrénico de 47 años que jamás ha trabajado y jamás tuvo amigos se está descojonando vivo de los 50 cretinos apalizables que le dais zankitos incondicionales y loas sólo porque antes os los da él.




Me van a sangrar las manos de aplaudir . BRAVO, BRAVO Y BRAVO.
Se tenía que decir y se ha dicho. Mamaraxio es lo más imbécil, nocivo, falso y deplorable que ronda por este foro. Un gurú paco de mierda que sólo puede fascinar a gente muy simple e impresionable. Un moralista de mercadillo dando lecciones a los demás cual iluminado cuando él está dejando bien patente en este hilo la clase de criatura rastrera que es. Diciéndonos cómo debemos vivir nuestra vida; un inútil que no habrá trabajado jamás. Un ser patético que por no hacer, no hace ni gracia.


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Oct 2021)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Me van a sangrar las manos de aplaudir . BRAVO, BRAVO Y BRAVO.
> Se tenía que decir y se ha dicho. Mamaraxio es lo más imbécil, nocivo, falso y deplorable que ronda por este foro. Un gurú paco de mierda que sólo puede fascinar a gente muy simple e impresionable. Un moralista de mercadillo dando lecciones a los demás cual iluminado cuando él está dejando bien patente en este hilo la clase de criatura rastrera que es. Diciéndonos cómo debemos vivir nuestra vida; un inútil que no habrá trabajado jamás. Un ser patético que por no hacer, no hace ni gracia.



cuanto odio !! 

¿ y eso ? 

¿ en qué fibra te he tocado ? 

¿ eres un homosexual sudamericano que se ha casado con un viejo para sacarle la pasta ?


----------



## Nefersen (25 Oct 2021)

En Cuba una tía abuela mía tenía una mansión maravillosa, y el Estado se la entregó a la criada negra que la cuidaba. Recientemente la familia de la negra la ha heredado, pues las leyes han cambiado, y están tramitando vendérsela a un italiano.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (25 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> cuanto odio !!
> 
> ¿ y eso ?
> 
> ...



Ni soy hombre, ni soy homosexual, ni estoy casada con un anciano ni vivo de nadie. Te equivocas en esto como en todo lo demás, como falso profeta que eres.


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Oct 2021)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Ni soy hombre, ni soy homosexual, ni estoy casada con un anciano ni vivo de nadie. Te equivocas en esto como en todo lo demás, como falso profeta que eres.




JAJAJAJAJAAJAJJA .. ya me parecía que tenía que haber una resentida en tanto veneno . 

Así que eres una menopáusica funcional con un gato como única familia . Que sepas que todo lo que generes a lo largo de la vida lo heredarán tus sobrinos y si no los tienes el estado se lo dará a los hijos de mujeres que se hubiesen comportado como madres , no como chaladas .

No sé que ves tú de raro que alguien quiera reclamar un patrimonio para enriquecerse si además lo tiene merecido . 
El problema son las putas que sin ningún mérito , sólo por abrirse de patas unas cuantas veces para engañar a un subnormal, se queda con todo el esfuerzo de una vida de trabajo . 

Yo he conseguido ganarme bien la vida con mi inteligencia y mi capacidad de generar dinero . Y parte de mi éxito es mi astucia de ver la oportunidad . Dejo para gente como tú , pasarse la vida deslomándose .


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Oct 2021)

Hombre sí . No cabe duda que es una gran frustración . 

Ha sido una vida entera . He tenido que cargar con situaciones extremadamente tensas , laboriosas , complicadas ... de las que sólo un hijo se responsabiliza sin que nunca hubiese sido recompensado . Las personas avariciosas tienen un problema mental . De alguna manera ignoran su potencial y que el dinero es para usar , para pagar a la gente por sus servicios , para recompensar a quien te ayuda . Él suponía que teníamos cierta obligación porque se daba por hecho que la recompensa era la herencia ( como pasa con los padres , no nos engañemos ) .

Si alguien imagina que sus padres no le van a dejar nada de herencia y se lo dejan todo a su hermano ( de ser eso posible ) sin duda que no se comportaría con generosidad y afabilidad .


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Oct 2021)

pues es al contrario . 

Yo conozco personalmente muchos casos en los que desplumaron completamente al español ingenuo hasta el punto que lo echaron de la casa heredad de sus padres y la ex extranjera , ahora vive con su nuevo novio .


----------



## Decipher (25 Oct 2021)

Ataraxio me ha metido en el ignore y eso que no le he dicho casi nada. Mira que podria haberle dado caña, porque tela con como ha quedado con este hilo.


----------



## Libertyforall (25 Oct 2021)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Ni soy hombre, ni soy homosexual, ni estoy casada con un anciano ni vivo de nadie. Te equivocas en esto como en todo lo demás, como falso profeta que eres.



Hola.

Pasate por este hilo (si quieres):






Música - Lemmy es Dios.


Por canciones como esta:




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Wattman (25 Oct 2021)

El pobre Ataraxio tendra que visitar a la viuda de su tio durante el año de luto por su tio .
... al menos si es tan tradicional como dice ser .


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Oct 2021)

Como sabes te tengo un gran respeto. Creo que ya te han respondido con la parte técnica, asi que yo me "atrevo" a responderte con lo que pienso de la parte emocional:



ATARAXIO dijo:


> _Aquí de lo que se trata es de uno de los problemas más graves de la sociedad española que es el robo del patrimonio de algunos solterones de oro por mujeres habitualmente extranjeras que llegan con la lección aprendida.
> No es la primera vez que pasa en mi familia como así conté en un hilo que aquí enlazo. _





Contrario a creencia popular, los viejos no son siempre tontos, y mas los viejos con dinero.

La gente se cree que los viejos nacen viejos o algo así, y no se dan cuenta de que ellos han tenido una experiencia vital muchas veces mas aventurera que la nuestra, y muchas veces saben perféctamente lo que hacen y el porqué.

Tú has contado alguna historia de familiares que entregan su fortuna a extranjeras, pero dejas fuera lo que esas extranjeras muchas veces hacen por esos familiares, y el hecho de que su "familia de sangre" solo ayuda (y poco) cuando huelen el dinero.

Alguna vez he contado el caso de una familia vecina de la casa de mis padres con hijos con los que yo me he criado y hasta en su casa he dormido pero te haré un resumen lo mas corto posible:

Padres que se separan. El padre, un violento, se queda a vivir en la casa y la madre se tiene que ir de alquiler a un barrio chungo. Los hijos no quieren al padre, pero nadie ayuda a la madre la cual tiene que irse a vivir a una zona muy chunga de la ciudad. Uno de los hijos tiene dinero, así que le acoje en su casa durante meses, se la lleva de viaje durante años, etc...Hablo de un trabajo de años visto con mis propios ojos.

Pues bien, tras muchos años la casa se vende, y vamos a decir que cada uno pilla 75k (cantidad de ejemplo). En la ciudad donde viven eso "casi" da para una vivienda nueva. De repente, esos hijos que pasan de la madre empiezan a visitarla casi todos los dias mientras comentan que "si ellos tuvieran dinero se lo darían a sus hijos" y que "ella esta muy bien donde vive" y tal.

La madre, vieja pero no idiota, se pone en contacto con el hijo "rico" y, de repente, ocurren dos hechos curiosos:
1. El hijo "rico" compra un piso de 100k en una zona mejor, y la madre se va a vivir a éste.
2. A los pocos meses de la compra, los 75k de la madre desaparecen. Ella ha ido sacando cantidades pequeñas del cajero que por supuesto el banco no tiene que declarar en ningún sitio.

Al final ningún herederoh vió nada.

Moralejas: 
1. LA GENTE HACE CON SU DINERO LO QUE LE SALE DE LOS COJONES.
2. SI HACES ALGO POR ALGUIEN QUE SEA DE CORAZÓN Y NO ESPERANDO ALGO A CAMBIO.

Yo tengo un patrimonio curioso y me junto con extranjeras. Cuando sea viejecito haré con mi dinero lo que me salga de los cojones, pero ya te anticipo que prefiero dárselo a una mujer que esté conmigo los últimos años de mi vida que a unos sobrinos que solo se preocupan por mi cuando empiezo a chochear, por mucho que me cuiden los últimos 15 años de mi vida.

De hecho, mis sobrinos son extraordinarios y ya han recibido buenos dineros mios, dados con mucho gusto, pero si se pusieran a hacer esas cosas en mi testamento les dejaría una nota riéndome de ellos.



ATARAXIO dijo:


> _Mi tío no era tonto aunque a veces lo pareciese . Pasó toda su vida acaparando dinero , haciendo inversiones , obsesionado con el ahorro y no tuvo tiempo para formar una familia , cuando se dio cuenta de que la vida había pasado , se apresuró a buscar compañía como tantos casos parecidos ._





Igual tu tio se pasó toda la vida de putas y al final de ésta eligió a una tia para que le acompañase los últimos años. ¿Te paraste alguna vez a preguntarle? Lo digo porque mis sobrinos si que saben lo que hago y porqué.

_


ATARAXIO dijo:



Aunque siempre está la sospecha de las malas intenciones de esa mujer ¿ qué se le va a hacer ? ¿ disuadirle y mal meter en una relación que sólo le compete a ellos ? 
*Se llevaban mal. Se llevaban fatal . Ella estaba harta de atenderle y siendo mucho más joven era un lastre que se notaba claramente que lo soportaba por su buena pensión mensual y su enorme patrimonio*.

Hacer clic para expandir...


_EXACTO. Él seguramente sabía porque ella estaba con él, así que aprovechaba para ser cabrón con ella. Y ella aguantaba para obtener el premio gordo. ¿Problema?



ATARAXIO dijo:


> _Los sobrinos llevamos ahí toda la vida . Puesto que no tenía familia propia ni hijos , nosotros ejercimos como tales hasta el último día.
> 
> Meterme ahora en denuncias sin tener bien claro lo que ha pasado es demasiado arriesgado porque es destapar la caja de los truenos.
> Las connotaciones que hay detrás de todo esto son tan graves que pueden ser delictivas y hasta ahí puedo contar.
> ...



Desde el cariño: En otras palabras, que aunque creyendo tener razón no vais ni a gastaros 100 euros en un abogado.



ATARAXIO dijo:


> Pues hace un par de meses se ha muerto el único hermano de mi padre con el que tuvimos una relación muy familiar toda la vida.
> 
> Estaba casado sin hijos y siempre contamos que como éramos sus únicos sobrinos mis hermanos y yo , nos dejase algo en herencia .
> 
> *De hecho nos pasamos toda la vida haciéndole la pelota y soportándole con esa única finalidad*.



Mira quien habla de "malas intenciones".

Volviendo al caso de la madre que te he contado, en una ocasión dijo claramente que ella sabía perféctamente ese repentino interés en ella por parte de los hijos que ántes pasaban de ella, y se reía pensando en la jugada que les iba a hacer.



ATARAXIO dijo:


> puesto que le hemos dedicado una enorme cantidad de tiempo a lo largo de nuestras vidas y no precisamente por su buen carácter y generosidad . Ha estado innumerables veces en el hospital aquejado de varias enfermedades y operaciones y allí estábamos turnándonos para hacerle compañía y llevarle lo que necesitase .



Debe estar muerto de la risa, allá donde esté.



ATARAXIO dijo:


> Yo me pasé muchos días enseñándole informática y a manejarse con toda la tecnología que nunca fue recompensado .



Le hubieras cobrado en vida.

A veces vivo fuera de España. Cuando vuelvo a veces le digo a alguno de mis sobrinos si quiere ir a recogerme al aeropuerto. Cuando lo hacen los 100 euros mínimo no se los quita nadie. A lo mejor si no les diera dinero no me recogerían, pero es de bien nacidos ser agradecido, y así expreso mi agradecimiento. 

No tengo interés en averiguar si hacen cosas por mi por interés o por cariño, me da igual. 



ATARAXIO dijo:


> Estuvimos siempre disponibles para cualquier consulta telefónica y ayudarle en mil tareas . Íbamos a comer a su casa y soportábamos *sus estúpidas charlas* y polémicas trasnochadas en la ilusa creencia que nos reconocería como herederos ya que fue un gran avaro toda su vida y deja una gran herencia de pisos, casas y dinero en efectivo.
> 
> Fuimos al entierro, le dimos el pésame a nuestra tía política con la que siempre nos llevamos bien y no volvimos a saber nada más del tema.
> 
> Poco antes de morir y ya él muy deteriorado de salud física y mental , nos sorprendió la noticia de que su mujer vendió el piso que suponíamos puesto que él lo había comentado en alguna ocasión , que nos dejaba de herencia .



Tengo la impresión/sospecha de que vuestro tio sabía que "le aguantabais" y se aprovechó de ello.



ATARAXIO dijo:


> Dicho lo cual tengo interés en ver el testamento y averiguar en qué medida podemos hacer algún tipo de reclamación antes de contratar a un abogado.
> Muchas gracias por sus respuestas.



Para terminar.

Me caes bien, y por eso te he respondido con honestidad. Si apareces en el testamento lo podrás ver, así que para asegurarte vete al notario y pregunta. Si no, ajo y agua.

Mis sobrinos no cuentan con mi herencia porque yo mismo me he encargado de dejarlo claro, que es lo que debería haber hecho tu tio. También vosotros podíais haberlo dejado claro con mucha antelación y haberle dicho con 60 años lo que pensábais, pero imagino que _"ehhhj que tié que salí de érrrl. Er tié que vé lo que nozotroh hacemoh por er y disí "pué voy a dejarleh erensia""_.

*Al menos habeis aprendido una buena lección: Las cositas a la cara y sin gilipolleces.*


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Oct 2021)

Como abogado del diablo.

1. ¿De qué pruebas te sirves para decidir que le han tangado?
2. ¿Por qué el estado debe decidir lo que yo hago libremente con mi dinero? Porque una cosa es tener demencia senil, y otra muy distinta es hacerse mayor. Mi abuela murió con mas de 100 años y la mente intacta, y mis padres ámbos de mas de 80 mandan unos whatsapp (escritos, no hablados) que te partes el culo con ellos.

¿Por qué no solicitas una ley por la cual, llegados a la senectud, EL ESTADO se hace cargo de nuestras pertenencias? Aaaaah, claro, es que entonces el dinero se lo quedaría "el estado" y no vosotros, ¿verdad?

Tengo 44 años. Mi plan vital es dejar la gran mayoría de mi fortuna a la última mujer con la que esté, y espero que ella esté bien al corriente de ésto.


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Oct 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Como sabes te tengo un gran respeto. Creo que ya te han respondido con la parte técnica, asi que yo me "atrevo" a responderte con lo que pienso de la parte emocional:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gracias por tu respuesta .

Entiendo perfectamente lo que dices y tu postura que es sensata y razonable .

Detrás de todo esto hay una situación de* despecho parecida a una infidelidad o traición* ( sea una relación de pareja , de amistad, familiar o en los negocios )


*
Quizás a veces tenemos expectativas poco realistas de las personas con las que gastamos o invertimos nuestro valioso tiempo de vida . *No sólo el tiempo real que les dedicamos sino el tiempo emocional que condiciona nuestras vidas y nuestras decisiones , créeme que durante las numerosas convalecencias de mi tío en el hospital , sin contar la vida anterior, no sólo tenía mejores cosas que hacer sino que habría preferido no tener que vivir esas situaciones dramáticas que sólo corresponden a los hijos .

No todo el mundo hace lo que quiere hacer , todos tenemos muchos condicionantes y* somos vulnerables a la persuasión de personas que también pueden tener sus egoístas motivaciones.

La realidad no es la que es *, está condicionada en gran medida por nuestra bioquímica que a veces nos hace irracionales . De hecho un cocainómano después de una raya ve la vida diferente aunque todo siga siendo lo mismo que un minuto antes. Una persona que se entusiasme con un nuevo amor , está en un estado de drogadicción que le hace perder la perspectiva de la vida . Sólo le importa ese factor emocional que eclipsa cualquier otra cosa SOBRE TODO SI TIENE POCA MEMORIA . 

Yo que convivo con perros , caballos , guacamayos y personas , claro que siempre quiero que hagan lo que yo quiero que suele ser lo que les conviene , para eso debo persuadirlos a través del refuerzo positivo que traducido a personas es el sueldo o el pago por determinados trabajos y así todos contentos y quizás esa debería ser la tónica habitual : ponerle precio a todo 

La diferencia es que yo dedico voluntariamente mi tiempo a mis animales y a mis personas porque me hacen feliz , pero no era el caso de mi tío que era una persona irascible, insoportable , pretencioso , soberbio que te hacía sentir mal todo el tiempo con su forma de ser déspota y mal hablada . Él siempre fue jefe y estaba acostumbrado a que todo el mundo le obedeciese de forma sumisa ( pero a cambio de su sueldo ) no a cambio de nada.

¿ en qué momento paras una dinámica que no te interesa después de haber invertido una inmensa cantidad de tiempo y de energía vital ?

¿ debemos incluso romper relaciones con nuestros padres cuando la relación con ellos se hace incómoda ?

¿ Debería por lo tanto dejar toda su herencia una persona rica al servicio doméstico que le haga la limpieza en su casa, si es que sus hijos se han ido a vivir a otra ciudad , o a las enfermeras que le han atendido en le hospital incluso le han limpiado los pañales ?

¿ debería estar destinado un tercio de la herencia o incluir en la legítima a las prostitutas que han copulado con un anciano putero?

¿y si la prostituta decide ir a vivir a su casa en vez de que vaya el viejo a la casa de putas?

¿tiene así más derecho sobre los bienes y riquezas que posiblemente el susodicho heredó de sus padres?


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Oct 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Como abogado del diablo.
> 
> 1. ¿De qué pruebas te sirves para decidir que le han tangado?
> 2. ¿Por qué el estado debe decidir lo que yo hago libremente con mi dinero? Porque una cosa es tener demencia senil, y otra muy distinta es hacerse mayor. Mi abuela murió con mas de 100 años y la mente intacta, y mis padres ámbos de mas de 80 mandan unos whatsapp (escritos, no hablados) que te partes el culo con ellos.
> ...



según tus planes , posiblemente acabe heredando todo lo que acumules a lo largo de tu vida ( si es que no te mueres antes ) una señora de la limpieza o una auxiliar de enfermería.


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Oct 2021)

esquilero dijo:


> Creo que hay que tener en cuenta una cosa. El viejo sin herederos hará con su dinero lo que le salga del ciruelo. Por ejemplo:
> - Darselo a un sobrino del que tiene un vago recuerdo.
> - Darselo a la cuidadora por atenderle en sus últimos momentos.
> - Donarlo al Farsa para pagar sus deudas.
> ...



la mejor forma de entender estos temas no es ponerse en el rol del dueño del patrimonio al que se le pasó la vida volando y no le da tiempo a gastárselo sino en el papel del hijo al que los padres le dan todo a su hermano .


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> según tus planes , posiblemente acabe heredando todo lo que acumules a lo largo de tu vida ( si es que no te mueres antes ) una señora de la limpieza o una auxiliar de enfermería.



Exáctamente correcto.

De hecho, mi testamento esta ya hecho y ante notario, y lógicamente habrá algunos cambios según vaya envejeciendo, pero mi plan es básicamente ese.

Solo una pequeña corrección: Todo no, pero casi.


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Oct 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Exáctamente correcto.
> 
> De hecho, mi testamento esta ya hecho y ante notario, y lógicamente habrá algunos cambios según vaya envejeciendo, pero mi plan es básicamente ese.
> 
> Solo una pequeña corrección: Todo no, pero casi.




Es muy interesante la forma con la que prevés tu futuro ( que no existe ) que es sólo una proyección de tu mente condicionada por el miedo.

El miedo a la incapacidad y a no poder valerte por ti mismo . Ha sido una terrible estrategia que usaron durante siglos la casta médica para saquear a las familias, se aprovechaban del último tramo de la vida en la que el que la vejez , la enfermedad , el dolor ... trastornaban la mente de sus víctimas para sacarles todo lo que habían acumulado en su vida esclava . 
Es por eso que era habitual que los judíos se dedicasen a esas labores, no por curar , sino por robar . Siempre fueron ingeniosos a la hora de sacar el patrimonio de otros sin que pareciese un asalto ni matar a la gallina de los huevos de oro , hasta que inventaron el socialismo .










Redes - Las decisiones son inconscientes. Interesante programa de Punset que nos dice que somos más autómatas de lo que pensamos .


¿Somos libres cuando decidimos? ¿Qué margen tiene el libre albedrío ahora que la neurociencia desvela cada vez más el gran poder del inconsciente? Ya hay máquinas para ver cómo decide el cerebro y los primeros resultados muestran que, antes de entrar en la consciencia, muchas decisiones ya están...




www.burbuja.info














" LA VENTANA DE OVERTON INVERSA " se puede normalizar cualquier cosa , incluso revertir el proceso diciéndote " esto no es normal "


Sólo hay que hacer un repaso a las mismas ideas a lo largo de la historia o simplemente en los diferentes países del mundo, donde asuntos como perder la virginidad , o ser madre soltera ( hijos ilegítimos ) que era algo muy grave y sigue siendo en muchos países , ahora en España es una ridiculez...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Oct 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Exáctamente correcto.
> 
> De hecho, mi testamento esta ya hecho y ante notario, y lógicamente habrá algunos cambios según vaya envejeciendo, pero mi plan es básicamente ese.
> 
> Solo una pequeña corrección: Todo no, pero casi.












El testamento de Encarna Sánchez no fue bien aceptado por el entorno de la locutora


En el momento de su muerte, la fortuna de Encarna Sánchez se estimaba en más de dos mil millones de pesetas pero su herencia no estaba nada clara...




www.telemadrid.es






en el momento de su muerte, la fortuna de *Encarna Sánchez* se estimaba en más de dos mil millones de pesetas pero su herencia no estaba nada clara para algunos de sus familiares.

Poco después de su fallecimiento, apareció un testamento redactado de su puño y letra en 1970 donde dejaba todo su patrimonio a una antigua amiga, *Pilar Cebrián*, con la que hacía años que no tenía ninguna relación.

Su amigo, *José Manual Parada* ha aclarado que "Encarna hizo ese testamento cuando se fue a América y solo tenía un apartamento. Ahí fue cuando le dijo a Pilar Cebrián que cuidase de su madre por si a ella la pasaba algo".



> "Yo creo que hizo ese testamento y no quiso hacer otro, porque ella estuvo en plenitud de sus facultades", señalaba Rosa Villacastín.



La familia de Encarna no aceptó de buen grado que Pilar fuese la heredera universal de todo el patrimonio de la locutora e intentaron impugnar el testamento.











La herencia millonaria de Encarna Sánchez (I): entre el poder y el miedo


Encarna Sánchez murió en 1996 con una fortuna estimada de 1.500 millones de pesetas. Quizá más. Nadie que pueda saberlo con certeza quiere hablar de ello. Dedicamos una serie de tres reportajes a desentrañar su última etapa.




www.revistavanityfair.es













La heredera de Encarna Sánchez rompe su silencio y niega la mayor


Después de una larga lista de especiales sobre la desaparecida Encarna Sánchez y todos los que la rodeaban al final ya ha aparecido su silenciosa heredera, Pilar Cebrián, más conocida artísticamente



www.abc.es


----------



## Registrador (25 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> si claro !
> 
> Finalmente serán los sobrinos de ella , que no han estado nunca en los momentos duros y todo el suplicio emocional , de energía y tiempo que supuso estar en el hospital , en los meses de recuperación , en la terapia , pasando horas , días , semanas , meses y años a su servicio sin ningún tipo de recompensa !
> 
> ...



bueno has aprendido la leccion, las cosas hay que hacerlas porque tu quieres no porque esperas una recompensa. Y si realmente quieres una recompensa diselo claro a la otra persona y que quede todo por escrito.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> gracias por tu respuesta .
> 
> Entiendo perfectamente lo que dices y tu postura que es sensata y razonable .



Me alegra que hayas entendido mi respuesta tal cual la he planteado, osea, desde una posición de respeto y cariño hacia ti.

Soy de los que piensan que la forma mas alta de respeto es ser honesto y decir lo que piensas de forma clara, aunque esté uno equivocado.




ATARAXIO dijo:


> Detrás de todo esto hay una situación de* despecho parecida a una infidelidad o traición* ( sea una relación de pareja , de amistad, familiar o en los negocios )



Correctísimo.



ATARAXIO dijo:


> *Quizás a veces tenemos expectativas poco realistas de las personas con las que gastamos o invertimos nuestro valioso tiempo de vida . *No sólo el tiempo real que les dedicamos sino el tiempo emocional que condiciona nuestras vidas y nuestras decisiones , créeme que durante las numerosas convalecencias de mi tío en el hospital , sin contar la vida anterior, no sólo tenía mejores cosas que hacer sino que habría preferido no tener que vivir esas situaciones dramáticas que sólo corresponden a los hijos .



La pregunta es, entonces, ¿hubieras hecho lo mismo de saber que no ibas a ver un duro?

Vuelvo a mi ejemplo con mis sobrinos. Yo SIEMPRE pago mis favores, y al mismo tiempo ellos saben notarial y categóricamente que no van a ver un duro extra cuando yo muera.

Pero me quedo con la palabra clave de tu párrafo: EXPECTATIVA. De esas yo tengo pocas o ninguna. No vivo como un amargado pero trato de adelantarme a las expectativas que voy a tener, sobre todo con las personas. Estoy listo para perder mi empleo hoy, no me sorprendería. No espero de mi jefe empatía alguna. Cuando yo no le interese me meterá la patada. Por cierto, que yo haré lo mismo.

Con mis parejas igual. Sé quien es mas puta y quien es mas santa, y opero no con el pensamiento de "voy a tratar de convertir a la puta en santa" sino "me follaré a la puta que para eso está, y cuando quiera algo serio me iré con la santa".



ATARAXIO dijo:


> No todo el mundo hace lo que quiere hacer , todos tenemos muchos condicionantes y* somos vulnerables a la persuasión de personas que también pueden tener sus egoístas motivaciones.*





Si me hablas de un negrito africano que no ha visto un libro en su vida, o de un español de 1936, o de un enfermo mental, o de alguien nacido en religión, igugal te compro el argumento. Si me hablas de cualquiera que HOY tenga entre 20 y 50 años, lo siento pero no, porque hoy tenemos acceso a una información y educación para aprender a no ser condicionado (incluso los que nacen en religión), así que si eres vulnerable es porque así lo has elegido.



ATARAXIO dijo:


> *La realidad no es la que es *, está condicionada en gran medida por nuestra bioquímica que a veces nos hace irracionales . De hecho un cocainómano después de una raya ve la vida diferente aunque todo siga siendo lo mismo que un minuto antes. Una persona que se entusiasme con un nuevo amor , está en un estado de drogadicción que le hace perder la perspectiva de la vida . Sólo le importa ese factor emocional que eclipsa cualquier otra cosa SOBRE TODO SI TIENE POCA MEMORIA .



Expectativas, una vez mas. Y una vez mas, nada de eso habría pasado si os hubiérais sentado con tu tio con 40 o 60 años y hubiérais hablado con él.

De hecho, ése fue el motivo por el cual yo tengo testamento hecho, para que todos sepan en vida lo que hay y lo que va a pasar.



ATARAXIO dijo:


> Yo que convivo con perros , caballos , guacamayos y personas , claro que siempre quiero que hagan lo que yo quiero que suele ser lo que les conviene , para eso debo persuadirlos a través del refuerzo positivo que traducido a personas es el sueldo o el pago por determinados trabajos y así todos contentos y quizás esa debería ser la tónica habitual : ponerle precio a todo



Correcto. Osea, lo que deberíais haber hecho con vuestro tio.



ATARAXIO dijo:


> La diferencia es que yo dedico voluntariamente mi tiempo a mis animales y a mis personas porque me hacen feliz , pero no era el caso de mi tío que era una persona irascible, insoportable , pretencioso , soberbio que te hacía sentir mal todo el tiempo con su forma de ser déspota y mal hablada . Él siempre fue jefe y estaba acostumbrado a que todo el mundo le obedeciese de forma sumisa ( pero a cambio de su sueldo ) no a cambio de nada.



Desde el cariño: Aguantabas a tu tio para recibir el premio gordo, y casi apostaría que incluso él lo sabía.

Para la próxima vez, y para los empleos igual: Las promesas por adelantado.



ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ en qué momento paras una dinámica que no te interesa después de haber invertido una inmensa cantidad de tiempo y de energía vital ?



En el momento en el que descubres que esa dinámica a ti no te interesa. Sobre todo sin hacerse castillos en el aire de lo que podrías ganar. Las cosas claras.



ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ debemos incluso romper relaciones con nuestros padres cuando la relación con ellos se hace incómoda ?



SI. ABSOLÚTAMENTE. Yo MATO por mis padres, los dos. Antes de que mi padre se ponga un zapato roto me bajo a la calle y pongo el culo a quien me folle a cambio de unos zapatos. Antes de que mi madre pase hambre me arranco un pulmón para que lo hagan al ajillo, pero eso es porque mis padres lo han dado todo por mi .Si de pequeño te han tratado mal de forma injustificada lo justo es romper relaciones con ellos.

Las familias no deberían hacerse con sangre sino con acciones.



ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ Debería por lo tanto dejar toda su herencia una persona rica al servicio doméstico que le haga la limpieza en su casa, si es que sus hijos se han ido a vivir a otra ciudad , o a las enfermeras que le han atendido en le hospital incluso le han limpiado los pañales ?



Yo me he ido a vivir a otra ciudad y a otro pais. En mi casa SIEMPRE hay una habitación para mis padres, y yo les pago los billetes SIEMPRE cuando quieren pasarse una temporada en mi casa. Duermo yo en el suelo antes de que ellos no tengan un colchón en mi casa, vamos.

Así que respondiendo a tu pregunta una persona rica debería dejar su herencia a quien le salga de los cojones, sea justo o injusto, siempre y cuando esa persona esté en sus cabales.



ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ debería estar destinado un tercio de la herencia o incluir en la legítima a las prostitutas que han copulado con un anciano putero?



Pues mira, igual no sería mala idea.



ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿y si la prostituta decide ir a vivir a su casa en vez de que vaya el viejo a la casa de putas?
> 
> ¿tiene así más derecho sobre los bienes y riquezas que posiblemente el susodicho heredó de sus padres?



Si el viejo así lo decide pues si.

A ver si nos enteramos: *EL DINERO LO HA GANADO EL VIEJO Y NO DEBE HACER "DERECHO DE SANGRE". DE HECHO, YO QUITARÍA HASTA LA LEGÍTIMA.*


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Es muy interesante la forma con la que prevés tu futuro ( que no existe ) que es sólo una proyección de tu mente condicionada por el miedo.
> 
> El miedo a la incapacidad y a no poder valerte por ti mismo . Ha sido una terrible estrategia que usaron durante siglos la casta médica para saquear a las familias, se aprovechaban del último tramo de la vida en la que el que la vejez , la enfermedad , el dolor ... trastornaban la mente de sus víctimas para sacarles todo lo que habían acumulado en su vida esclava .
> Es por eso que era habitual que los judíos se dedicasen a esas labores, no por curar , sino por robar . Siempre fueron ingeniosos a la hora de sacar el patrimonio de otros sin que pareciese un asalto ni matar a la gallina de los huevos de oro , hasta que inventaron el socialismo .



¿Miedo? No. Mi mente esta condicionada por el sentido común y por dejar las cosas claras.

Si tuviera miedo no haría testamento y así mis sobrinos se pelearían por cuidarme si caigo enfermo.

¿Y de dónde sacas que yo tenga miedo a una incapacidad? Tengo seguro privado precísamente para esas cosas. Lo que yo quiero es no pasarle el marrón a nadie, que es una vergüenza que los padres se mueran y dejen a los hijos a que se peleen por la herencia.

Mucho mejor todo por escrito, en vida, y mucho antes de que pierdas la memoria o lo que sea.


----------



## Balvin (25 Oct 2021)

> "Te tengo un gran respeto" - Fdo: el femilisto, el virgen más fantasma del foro



Entre vírgenes y enfermos mentales tienen afinidad máxima. Ni siquiera lo pueden entender. Está clavado al 100%, es que no hay un virgen o tarado del foro que no lo cumpla y que no haya entrado a este hilo a insinuar muy humillado que lo de mamarraxio está mal pero que no pasa nada, que pueden seguir intercambiando zankitos incondicionalmente.


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Oct 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Me alegra que hayas entendido mi respuesta tal cual la he planteado, osea, desde una posición de respeto y cariño hacia ti.
> 
> Soy de los que piensan que la forma mas alta de respeto es ser honesto y decir lo que piensas de forma clara, aunque esté uno equivocado.
> 
> ...



¿ tus padres no heredaron nada de los suyos y tampoco tienen nada que dejarte a tí ?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ tus padres no heredaron nada de los suyos y tampoco tienen nada que dejarte a tí ?



Mis abuelos eran pobres así que poco dejaron a mis padres. Recuerdos y pequeños tokens, eso si.

De mis padres no necesito nada, así que ni tan siquiera les he preguntado. Ellos me dieron vida y una buena educación así que poco mas puedo pedirles.

No acabo de entender el motivo de la pregunta así que no sé si te servirá mi respuesta.


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Oct 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Me alegra que hayas entendido mi respuesta tal cual la he planteado, osea, desde una posición de respeto y cariño hacia ti.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No claro que no . 

La razón por la que la gente se divorcia o se separa de sus parejas es porque ya no se soportan . Puede que alguno de los dos sea un gilipollas de imposible convivencia o que se hayan perdido el respeto y no les guste estar juntos . Lo mismo con una profesión , hay gente que le encanta su trabajo hasta el punto que se convierte en su identidad y otros que lo odian .

La única razón por la que mantuve la relación con mi tío es porque así ha sido desde que nací y siempre nos vio como los hijos que no tuvo y por lo tanto merecedores de un trato especial mutuo . 

Siempre dimos por hecho que como en el caso de los padres, nosotros íbamos a ser los beneficiados de la herencia . Al margen del cinismo y retraso mental que manifiestan algunos que entran al hilo posiblemente rabiosos de envidia porque no tienen nada que heredar de nadie , efectivamente si aún por encima de ser una persona irascible y de mal carácter no tuviésemos una supuesta recompensa futura , pasaría de él como todos vosotros pasáis de vuestros vecinos y familiares que no os dan nada.


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Oct 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Mis abuelos eran pobres así que poco dejaron a mis padres. Recuerdos y pequeños tokens, eso si.
> 
> De mis padres no necesito nada, así que ni tan siquiera les he preguntado. Ellos me dieron vida y una buena educación así que poco mas puedo pedirles.
> 
> No acabo de entender el motivo de la pregunta así que no sé si te servirá mi respuesta.



pues se trata si tienen más valor las vinculaciones familiares, que las casuales , como pretende el marxismo cultural destruyendo el concepto de familia.


----------



## Registrador (25 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Siempre dimos por hecho que como en el caso de los padres, nosotros íbamos a ser los beneficiados de la herencia .



El problema es que tu en tu mente hiciste un contrato con tu tio pero se te olvido preguntarle a tu tio si el estaba de acuerdo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> La única razón por la que mantuve la relación con mi tío es porque así ha sido desde que nací y siempre nos vio como los hijos que no tuvo y por lo tanto merecedores de un trato especial mutuo .
> 
> Siempre dimos por hecho que como en el caso de los padres, nosotros íbamos a ser los beneficiados de la herencia . Al margen del cinismo y retraso mental que manifiestan algunos que entran al hilo posiblemente rabiosos de envidia porque no tienen nada que heredar de nadie , efectivamente si aún por encima de ser una persona irascible y de mal carácter no tuviésemos una supuesta recompensa futura , pasaría de él como todos vosotros pasáis de vuestros vecinos y familiares que no os dan nada.



El compañero @Registrador lo ha clavado. En vez de hablar las cosas las disteis por hechos.

Como ya vengo diciendo, creo que es una buena lección para aprender.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> pues se trata si tienen más valor las vinculaciones familiares, que las casuales , como pretende el marxismo cultural destruyendo el concepto de familia.



Sin quitarte la razón, la familia es quien te trata bien y a quienes tratas bien. Yo no voy a ayudar a un familiar que es un cabrón solo porque es mi sangre, y trataré a un amigo que lo merezca como a un hermano.


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Oct 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Sin quitarte la razón, la familia es quien te trata bien y a quienes tratas bien. Yo no voy a ayudar a un familiar que es un cabrón solo porque es mi sangre, y trataré a un amigo que lo merezca como a un hermano.



bueno , pues ese es el discurso del marxismo cultural . Que la familia no cuenta y que tanto da que tengas tus hijos como que adoptes negritos de África . Da igual que te cases porque se puede romper el matrimonio en cualquier momento ....
" es la raza humana " no tu familia. 

" Los hijos no son de los padres y tal y cual " 









Celaá: "No podemos pensar de ninguna de las maneras que los hijos pertenecen a los padres"


El Gobierno remite al Ejecutivo de Murcia (PP y Ciudadanos) un requerimiento para que elimine el 'pin parental' porque es "ilegal".




www.elespanol.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Oct 2021)

∆ HANPA dijo:


> y esto señores es lo que dijo MAMARRACHO en 2019
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si claro . Y lo sigo manteniendo . Ahora más que nunca donde la previsible superinflación robará los ahorros de los tacaños . 

Mi labor principal con mi tío era convencerle de gastar el dinero en sí mismo porque como bien dije desde el principio a mi nunca nada me dio , ni le debo nada ni necesito nada de nadie.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (25 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> creo que aquí pasó justo lo contrario .
> En las últimas semanas de vida de mi tío que ya estaba muy debilitado ( y aprovecharon para vender el piso ) seguramente le convencieron de que éramos unos malvados , que lo teníamos desatendido etc.
> 
> Durante el año del coronavirus se fueron a vivir a un chalet que tienen a más de 100 kilómetros de donde estamos y con toda la histeria de los contagios apenas nos vimos aunque hablábamos mucho por wasap video y también le enviaba muchos enlaces por email y wasap para no perder el contacto .
> ...



Yo esto es lo que veo mas posible, no sé por que las hipotesis principales van por otro sitio


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Oct 2021)

∆ HANPA dijo:


> y esto señores es lo que dijo MAMARRACHO en 2019
> 
> 
> 
> ...



y es precisamente porque el valor de la vida es tiempo y no dinero , por lo que me siento frustrado por haber malgastado mi valioso tiempo de vida con un tacaño infame . NO HAY DINERO QUE LO PAGUE NI QUE ME COMPENSE .


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (25 Oct 2021)

Expat dijo:


> Pues sí. En Cataluña siempre vamos un pasito por delante... Somos mu modernos y progres
> 
> Conozco un caso en que por desconocimiento de esta atípica-progre ley (solo se da en Cataluña, no en el resto de España) una hermana no ha podido heredar lo que dejo su unico hermano que no tuvo hijos. Se lo ha llevado todo la pareja a sabiendas de que él se lo queria dejar a la hermana y sobrinos. No hizo testamento pensando que como no eran pareja de hecho su hermana y la descendencia de la hermana heredarian (craso error el no informarse con antelacion). Como la ley esta a favor de la pareja, la familia no ha tenido acceso al patrimonio del fallecido.



Lo que dice en Cloacaluña es que la pareja de hecho (2 años al menos) es usufructuaria de todo, pero la nuda propiedad sí que debería pasar a ellos


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Oct 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Yo esto es lo que veo mas posible, no sé por que las hipotesis principales van por otro sitio



Pues porque los que se sienten identificados callan y los trolls que están deseando llegar a insultar están haciendo lo que les define : 

Básicamente mi tío era como los imbéciles que llegan al hilo a insultar. No te daba nada , sólo malas palabras y acciones , críticas y exigencias ...

Reconozco que su comportamiento lo soportábamos por lo mucho que se suponía que tenía que ofrecer y que así se portaba porque daba por hecho que el que paga exige . Ninguna persona normal , exige nada a nadie si no tiene en mente recompensarle .


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Oct 2021)

Registrador dijo:


> El problema es que tu en tu mente hiciste un contrato con tu tio pero se te olvido preguntarle a tu tio si el estaba de acuerdo.



nos puede pasar a todos . 

Revisa tus contratos con tu pareja, amistades o familiares que consumen tu tiempo de vida .


----------



## RFray (25 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> [...]
> Pues hace un par de meses se ha muerto el único hermano de mi padre con el que tuvimos una relación muy familiar toda la vida.
> 
> Estaba casado sin hijos y siempre contamos que como éramos sus únicos sobrinos mis hermanos y yo , nos dejase algo en herencia .
> ...



Joer, Ataraxio, te hacía menos preocupado por las cosas mundana, más espiritual, como quien dice.


----------



## RFray (25 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> [...]después de toda una vida de relación familiar como si fuese un padre.
> Lógicamente si yo imaginase que no nos iba a dejar nada , como haría cualquiera en mi lugar, no perdería ni un minuto de mi tiempo arreglándole la vida como tantas veces hice.[...]



¿Era como un padre o en realidad no podías ni verlo, pero le dabas la cara por el interés?¿En qué quedamos?

Ataraxio, me estás defraudando.


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Oct 2021)

RFray dijo:


> ¿Era como un padre o en realidad no podías ni verlo, pero le dabas la cara por el interés?¿En qué quedamos?
> 
> Ataraxio, me estás defraudando.



La vida es un fraude


----------



## Gorrión (25 Oct 2021)




----------



## Arretranco_70 (25 Oct 2021)

Ataraxio, te están dando mucha leña pero yo te entiendo perfectamente porque he vivido y estoy viviendo algo muy similar, aunque con resultado contrario.

Yo también tenía unos tíos sin hijos, que han hecho un pequeño-mediano patrimonio/capital a base de trabajo y ser muy, muy miserables. Estos tíos, además eran mis padrinos y yo, supuestamente, la sobrina "favorita". Al igual que a ti, muchas veces, cuando iba a verles en verano a una propiedad que tienen en la sierra, decían (sin que yo jamás dijese ni pío), este piso en para "Arretranco" o cosas similares. 

Yo hice infinidad de cosas por ellos. Toda la vida. No, como dicen por aquí los mascachapas, por "la herencia", (aunque tengo que reconocer que siempre estuvo ahí, pero como algo lejano, pero coño, al menos en una parte, seguro) sino porque mi tía es la hermana de mi madre, siempre han estado muy unidas y se llaman TODOS LOS DIAS del mundo. Todos. Sin faltar uno.

Cuando llegaron las nuevas tecnologías, yo les compré el primer móvil. Hace años que LES PAGO YO el tfno. para quitarles enredos, les hago la declaración de la renta, etc. etc. etc. Yo, y en esto si nos distinguimos, lo habría hecho igualmente aunque no tuvieran un puto duro. Y mira que son rancios. Pero son mis tíos y estaban solos.....

Yo tengo ya 51 castañas y nadie, ABSOLUTAMENTE NADIE, me ha dado nada en la vida. Y ha habido etapas en las que las he pasado muy putas. Y cuando digo nada, es cero. Y no me refiero a ellos, me refiero a todo el mundo, padres incluidos. Todo lo contrario, yo he ayudado a mucha gente y no tengo "nada". Lo volvería a hacer.

Todo el mundo en mi familia -hermano, resto de primos- (menos yo, que siempre me sentí incómoda con el tema) daba por supuesto que la parte de mi tía, me la legarían a mí. Por parte de la familia de mi tío, no tengo idea, porque no les conozco y desde hace años no tenían mucha relación con mi tío.

Bien, pues llegó el Cobi. Lo he contado muchas veces por el foro. Les agarró bien y en el peor momento: marzo 2020. No les quisieron atender en ningún sitio (del Hospital privado les mandaron a casa "a morir".....después de décadas y décadas de pagar más de 200 ñapas cada mes). Estábamos justo al principio del confinamiento y todos -o la mayoría- muertos de miedo, pero me dio tanta tristeza que se fueran a morir solos y asustados que "jugándome" la vida y convencida de que yo también moriría fui a cuidarles. Cada día, durante casi 3 semanas, me cruzaba todo Madrid, con miedo a las multas, con miedo a morir con miedo... pero iba. Y los saqué adelante.

A partir de ahí, ya no era la sobrina favorita, era directamente su hija. No sólo para ellos, puesto que empecé a encargarme de todas sus cosas. Yo hablaba con sus médicos, sus abogados, etc. Después pasé noches interminables en hospitales, ingresos en residencias (de lujo y porque era lo que ellos querían)...y todo lo arreglaba yo.

La parte moraleja está en que unos meses después murió mi tío. Por un tumor no tratado debidamente por el Cobi de los cojones. Y mi tía me enseñó el testamento porque quería cambiarlo. (es importante decir que todavía en vida de mi tío, decían los dos que querían cambiar el testamento y ponerme a mí como heredera universal (decían ellos, que luego aprendí que lo que querían decir era "única")

Todavía no me he repuesto del todo, esa es la verdad. Resulta que habían hecho testamento hace más de 50 años -antes incluso de que yo naciera- y no lo habían cambiado nunca. Y el testamento que hicieron fue del tipo "del uno para el otro". Aprendí que ese tipo de testamento no es como yo pensaba (y supongo que la mayoría de la gente) que cada cónyuge tiene una mitad y cuando fallece sus propiedades pasan a "los suyos". No, no. El superviviente lo hereda todo. Y la familia "del otro" se queda a dos velas.

Como decía todavía no me he repuesto. Fue más doloroso comprobar que nunca pensaron en mí que jugarme la vida por ellos con el Cobi. Y no es por el dinero, putos gilipollas que atacáis al OP, es algo más. Es haber estado TODA MI VIDA pensando que yo era alguien especial para mis tíos y no era distinta a cualquier otro sobrino/a del que hace años que no saben nada o que directamente les han tratado mal. Es el gesto. Es saber que esa persona te quería y apreciaba lo que hacías por ella.

Darse cuenta que podría haber pasado perfectamente que después de toda la vida con ellos y finalmente jugarme la mía propia por la suya, hubiera fallecido primero mi tía y los sobrinos de mi tío (que se despreciaban mutuamente) haberlo heredado TODO.

Sí... finamente mi tía hizo testamento, pero sabéis?, me da igual. Primero porque se lo va a comer todo la inflación, y segundo porque nada puede arreglar algo que se ha roto. La seguiré cuidando hasta el final de sus días pero nunca olvidaré que mi tía Julia, nunca me quiso como yo la quise a ella, como a una segunda madre, y que jamás hubiera hecho por mí la mitad de lo que yo hice y hago por ella, por mucho que diga ahora cuando vamos a los sitios "es como si fuera mi hija". No tía, en los hijos se piensa toda la vida, no al final de tus días cuando les necesitas......

Perdón por descargarme, pero es algo que no he podido comentar con nadie con la libertad que lo he hecho aquí...


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (25 Oct 2021)

RFray dijo:


> Joer, Ataraxio, *te hacía menos preocupado por las cosas mundana, más espiritual*, como quien dice.





RFray dijo:


> ¿Era como un padre o en realidad no podías ni verlo, pero le dabas la cara por el interés?¿En qué quedamos?
> 
> Ataraxio, *me estás defraudando.*



Eso te pasa por seguir a falsos profetas y a gurús paco de mierda como el Mamaraxio. Se ha retratado con este hilo como lo que realmente es, aunque muchos en este foro ya nos habíamos percatado desde el principio que lo suyo era tan sólo palabrería hueca para hacerse el trascendente e impresionar a mentes impresionables como la suya. Huya de nefastas influencias como ésta; aún está a tiempo. Thank me later y tal.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (25 Oct 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> Ataraxio me ha metido en el ignore y eso que no le he dicho casi nada. Mira que podria haberle dado caña, porque *tela con como ha quedado con este hilo.*



Ha quedado como lo que es y lo que muchos en este foro nos percatamos hace tiempo: un charlatán, un gurú paco de mierda lleno de palabrería vacua pero que escondía un alma siniestra.


----------



## Tiresias (25 Oct 2021)

Dándole otra vuelta al tema creo intuir lo que está ocurriendo. Tu tío, que en paz descanse, firmó un contrato de arras para venderle el piso en cuestión a un comprador. Cuando tu tía, que es la que gestiona el tema va a Notaría a preparar la escritura de compraventa correspondiente, le dicen que el piso está a nombre de tu abuelo, por eso está buscando su certificado de defunción.

Si estoy en lo cierto lo más probable es que tu abuelo muriera intestado, de lo contrario tu padre y sus hermanos ya se habrían adjudicado su herencia. Con lo cual son ellos los legítimos herederos o en su caso tú, tus hermanos y tus primos carnales de parte de padre... antes que tu tía.

Sin perjuicio de que aparezca testamento con otras disposiciones, claro está, pero por lo que cuentas apostaría que es lo que está pasando.


----------



## Tiresias (25 Oct 2021)

Precisamente para evitar los vaivenes de la volubilidad humana está la ley. 

De todas maneras en estos casos es gran verdad que lo mejor es no esperar nada, pero claro, tampoco es cuestión de que se lo lleve quien no se lo merece.


----------



## Decipher (25 Oct 2021)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Ha quedado como lo que es y lo que muchos en este foro nos percatamos hace tiempo: un charlatán, un gurú paco de mierda lleno de palabrería vacua pero que escondía un alma siniestra.



Algunas de las cosas que dice son interesantes, pero creo que tiene problemas de carácter. Se pueden decir cosas interesantes y ser mala persona, lo uno y lo otro a menudo no están relacionados. Pero no deja de ser curioso dar moralina y luego salir con que estaban con un familiar solo para cobrar la herencia. Y no sigo por que aunque me haya metido en el ignore no quiero hacer sangre.


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Oct 2021)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> Ataraxio, te están dando mucha leña pero yo te entiendo perfectamente porque he vivido y estoy viviendo algo muy similar, aunque con resultado contrario.
> 
> Yo también tenía unos tíos sin hijos, que han hecho un pequeño-mediano patrimonio/capital a base de trabajo y ser muy, muy miserables. Estos tíos, además eran mis padrinos y yo, supuestamente, la sobrina "favorita". Al igual que a ti, muchas veces, cuando iba a verles en verano a una propiedad que tienen en la sierra, decían (sin que yo jamás dijese ni pío), este piso en para "Arretranco" o cosas similares.
> 
> ...



muy interesante. gracias por tu testimonio . 

Pues sí . Es un caso muy parecido . Ha sido una relación construida desde que nací pues él siempre era parte de la familia y su presencia era constante cuando éramos niños y luego en las diferentes etapas de la vida . Tengo infinidad de vídeos grabados que irán todos a la basura . Podría por lo menos haberme pagado 1.000 euros y le habría hecho una edición para que quedase de recuerdo de sus mejores momentos , pero nunca jamás en la vida soltó un euro. 

Ya sé que a algunas personas les puede parecer raro la forma de actuar de un tacaño extremo y efectivamente es una enfermedad mental . Cada céntimo que acaparan va directamente a un pozo sin fondo del que no vuelve a salir . Su obsesión es tener más y más y más y tener que pagar algo les provoca un sufrimiento que les agobia . 

Es una enfermedad mental parecida a la ANOREXIA. 

PUDIENDO COMER NO COME , PUDIENDO GASTAR NO GASTA. 


Es absurdo decirle a una anoréxica : - pero come ! que este filete está buenísimo . 

NO, NO NO ... para comer hacen un esfuerzo tremendo 

Lógicamente este tipo de personas tan afanosas , si consiguen hacer empresa y ser bueno en los negocios en su avaricia , consiguen acumular mucha pasta , y suelen ser los que enriquecen a la siguiente generación. De verdad que siempre procuré que usara su pasta para mejorar su calidad de vida . habría preferido que la usara para vivir mejor y compartir con sus allegados su fortuna en la vida , pero prefirió vivir como un miserable .
No quiero ni recordar la de suplicios , tiempo , dedicación , talento , dinero ... que he invertido , mejor dicho desperdiciado con esa gente .

ya sólo aparcar el coche alrededor del hospital uno de los días , merecía la herencia .


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Oct 2021)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Eso te pasa por seguir a falsos profetas y a gurús paco de mierda como el Mamaraxio. Se ha retratado con este hilo como lo que realmente es, aunque muchos en este foro ya nos habíamos percatado desde el principio que lo suyo era tan sólo palabrería hueca para hacerse el trascendente e impresionar a mentes impresionables como la suya. Huya de nefastas influencias como ésta; aún está a tiempo. Thank me later y tal.




Antes de enviarte al ignore , me dejas intrigado en qué contradice esto mi línea de pensamiento . 

Creo que confundes sabio con subnormal, que lógicamente son todo lo contrario.


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Oct 2021)

Tiresias dijo:


> Dándole otra vuelta al tema creo intuir lo que está ocurriendo. Tu tío, que en paz descanse, firmó un contrato de arras para venderle el piso en cuestión a un comprador. Cuando tu tía, que es la que gestiona el tema va a Notaría a preparar la escritura de compraventa correspondiente, le dicen que el piso está a nombre de tu abuelo, por eso está buscando su certificado de defunción.
> 
> Si estoy en lo cierto lo más probable es que tu abuelo muriera intestado, de lo contrario tu padre y sus hermanos ya se habrían adjudicado su herencia. Con lo cual son ellos los legítimos herederos o en su caso tú, tus hermanos y tus primos carnales de parte de padre... antes que tu tía.
> 
> Sin perjuicio de que aparezca testamento con otras disposiciones, claro está, pero por lo que cuentas apostaría que es lo que está pasando.



No . Mi abuelo , su padre, no dejó herencia . murió hace mucho . lo poco que tenía lo repartió en vida.


----------



## Tiresias (25 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Ya sólo aparcar el coche alrededor del hospital uno de los días, merecía la herencia .



Entonces yo me merezco unas cuantas!


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Oct 2021)




----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Oct 2021)

¿ haces tú horas extra para tu empresa ?

¿ te gusta que otros se aprovechen de tu trabajo y de tu talento sin que te recompensen ? 

si se da por hecho que un familiar tenga algún tipo de " obligación " moral , es de recibo que se de por hecho que tenga algún tipo de derecho. 

No acabo de entender la obcecación con este tema .

No hay dinero que pague el tiempo de vida que les dediqué , aún así sería un consuelo .


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Oct 2021)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Ha quedado como lo que es y lo que muchos en este foro nos percatamos hace tiempo: un charlatán, un gurú paco de mierda lleno de palabrería vacua pero que escondía un alma siniestra.



JAJAJAJA . Gran parte de lo que aprendo y transmito consiste en saber quien es uno mismo sin necesidad de que retrasados mentales ofuscados pretendan calificarte o definirte . 
Es posible que te tocase alguna fibra en mis comentarios y en vez de aprender y ser consciente de quien eres para corregir tu forma de ser , lo único que haces es atacar al mensajero . 

Si te pidiese que hicieses un pequeño resumen o escribieses 5 frases de lo que tú dices que yo predico te darías cuenta que no has aprendido nada . simplemente eres un odiador profesional porque llevas toda la vida odiándote . Te compadezco , debe ser un horror levantarse cada mañana y mirarse al espejo . 

¿ no serás el de la foto , no ?


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Oct 2021)

Tikkie, el reverso tenebroso de Bizum que ha cambiado para siempre las citas románticas en Países Bajos


Un comentario en Twitter de @jornouk nos pone en aviso (en comentarios) de una curiosa costumbre en Países Bajos que sirve de gran ejemplo de lo alejadas que...




magnet.xataka.com


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (27 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> JAJAJAJAJAAJAJJA .. ya me parecía que tenía que haber una resentida en tanto veneno .
> 
> Así que eres una menopáusica funcional con un gato como única familia . Que sepas que todo lo que generes a lo largo de la vida lo heredarán tus sobrinos y si no los tienes el estado se lo dará a los hijos de mujeres que se hubiesen comportado como madres , no como chaladas .
> 
> ...



Vuelves a errar en absolutamente todo. Ni menopáusica, ni sola, ni explotada laboralmente (más bien al contrario) ni especialmente gatófila. Pierde el tiempo que quieras en elucubrar falsas teorías sobre mi vida. Si te entretiene, allá tú con tus delirios. No debería ser una sorpresa que un timador como tú ni siquiera sea capaz de tratar al menos de hacer honor a su alias. Ataraxia es precisamente lo que NO estás mostrando en este hilo. Respondes cual pitbull rabioso atacando con ciega furia por diversos frentes, a ver si suena la flauta y consigues hacer sangre. Tanto presumir de estoico para reaccionar de una forma totalmente chabacana, recurriendo en primera instancia al insulto facilón e infantil. Qué patético. Qué apropiado para un charlatán de tu calibre.

Años llevas en este foro pretendiendo hacer creer que has alcanzado un nivel superior de la existencia, que estás por encima de las pasiones humanas, que tu conducta moral es intachable. Te has dedicado a diseminar tus falsas enseñanzas como si fueran verdad revelada, a impartir juicios morales que nadie te ha pedido, a afearnos nuestra conducta por activa y por pasiva, a hacer pasar tus prejuicios personales por ciencia, enmascarando tus desvaríos con un batiburrillo de teorías pseudocientíficas que sólo pueden impresionar a pánfilos.

Por eso es tan revelador este hilo, porque finalmente te has retratado a la perfección y has mostrado lo que muchos ya sabíamos: que tu impostada iluminación es puro humo, que detrás de tu falsa rectitud moral se esconde algo muy siniestro. Te has mostrado como lo que eres: un bluff, un timo, una estafa, un falso profeta. En un ejercicio de hipocresía suprema, para colmo nos exiges que no hagamos juicios morales acerca de tu deleznable comportamiento. Si tuvieras un mínimo de vergüenza, después de esta revelación deberías abstenerte de decirnos cómo debemos vivir moralmente nuestra existencia, cuando a la vista está que eres un terrible ejemplo.

Respecto a tu supuesta "inteligencia, astucia y capacidad de ganar dinero" sólo te ha alcanzado para urdir el maravilloso plan consistente en dorarle la píldora durante años a un pariente al que no soportabas, según tu propia confesión, con la vana esperanza de que te legara algo tras su muerte. No sólo es moralmente muy reprobable, es que además tu 'plan maestro' hace aguas por todas partes. El chiste se cuenta sólo.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (27 Oct 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> Ataraxio me ha metido en el ignore y eso que no le he dicho casi nada. Mira que podria haberle dado caña, porque tela con como ha quedado con este hilo.



Ya le he metido caña yo, que bien la merece, después de lo que le hemos aguantado y de cómo ha demostrado con este hilo su verdadera naturaleza. Ahora echará espumarajos por la boca y me pondrá de vuelta y media. Vaya con el místico, qué mala hostia se gasta.


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Oct 2021)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Vuelves a errar en absolutamente todo. Ni menopáusica, ni sola, ni explotada laboralmente (más bien al contrario) ni especialmente gatófila. Pierde el tiempo que quieras en elucubrar falsas teorías sobre mi vida. Si te entretiene, allá tú con tus delirios. No debería ser una sorpresa que un timador como tú ni siquiera sea capaz de tratar al menos de hacer honor a su alias. Ataraxia es precisamente lo que NO estás mostrando en este hilo. Respondes cual pitbull rabioso atacando con ciega furia por diversos frentes, a ver si suena la flauta y consigues hacer sangre. Tanto presumir de estoico para reaccionar de una forma totalmente chabacana, recurriendo en primera instancia al insulto facilón e infantil. Qué patético. Qué apropiado para un charlatán de tu calibre.
> 
> Años llevas en este foro pretendiendo hacer creer que has alcanzado un nivel superior de la existencia, que estás por encima de las pasiones humanas, que tu conducta moral es intachable. Te has dedicado a diseminar tus falsas enseñanzas como si fueran verdad revelada, a impartir juicios morales que nadie te ha pedido, a afearnos nuestra conducta por activa y por pasiva, a hacer pasar tus prejuicios personales por ciencia, enmascarando tus desvaríos con un batiburrillo de teorías pseudocientíficas que sólo pueden impresionar a pánfilos.
> 
> ...





Debes estar más loca todavía de lo que tú crees que estás, si crees que voy a leer semejante sarta de insultos que no vienen a cuento.

Revisa de dónde sale tu visceralidad y qué es lo que tanto te ha ofendido es posible que aprendas algo de maldad que llevas dentro.

Es posible que sea esa violencia que las lesbianas achacais a los hombres.

Eres una lesbiana mala y has focalizado ese odio que llevas dentro en mí.

Si se puede resumir en una sola frase lo que yo predicó es la importancia del tiempo que uno dedica para sí mismo.

No puedo entender en donde ven algunas personas la contradicción.

Toma te regalo un poco de sabiduría a ver si la entiendes, porque te hace mucha falta.









Séneca sobre el valor y el aprovechamiento del tiempo


En su vasta obra el filósofo romano Séneca nos ofrece valiosos pensamientos sobre el valor del tiempo y la importancia de aprovecharlo bien. En Sobre la brevedad de la vida,...




cybersapiens.net


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Oct 2021)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Ya le he metido caña yo, que bien la merece, después de lo que le hemos aguantado y de cómo ha dmostrado con este hilo su verdadera naturaleza. Ahora echará espumarajos por la boca y me pondrá de vuelta y media. Vaya con el místico, qué mala hostia se gasta.





Lo único que demostráis algunos subnormales que venís aquí a cagar, es lo que sois.
No dudo que os hayáis sentido ofendidos cuando os he puesto un espejo delante

Lo gracioso es que algunos os creáis moralmente superiores.

Y no sé de dónde sacáis alguna contradicción entre lo que yo predico y la frustración por no ser recompensado o sentirse estafado.

Probablemente te ha pasado a ti montones de veces con una pareja , o con un empleo ,o estudiar duramente para unas oposiciones que no aprobaste, o con amigos de los cuales esperabas más de lo que realmente fueron. 

Mahoma fue quién fue por haber heredado la fortuna de la viuda con la que se casó.

Si yo tuviera que estar como tú , sometido a una jornada laboral como un burro dando vueltas a una noria, no podría dedicar mi tiempo a la sabiduría.

Afortunadamente la herencia de mi tío sólo vendría a incrementar el dinero que ya tengo que me da para vivir varias vidas y por eso no la necesito.

Es una frustración más emocional qué económica.

El legado más importante de mi tío, mucho más valioso que el dinero que no nos deja , es el ejemplo de no ser como él


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (27 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Debes estar más loca todavía de lo que tú crees que estás, si crees que voy a leer semejante sarta de insultos que no vienen a cuento.
> 
> Revisa de dónde sale tu visceralidad y qué es lo que tanto te ha ofendido es posible que aprendas algo de maldad que llevas dentro.
> 
> ...



Estás cumpliendo punto por punto mis predicciones: continúas tratando de atacarme de forma muy chabacana e infantil (ahora le toca a los insultos 'lesbiana' y 'loca'; vaya repertorio), continúas haciendo el ridículo tratando de vendernos lo que no eres, ya que es más que evidente que has leído mi mensaje aunque digas que no, sólo sabes rabiar y además no has desmontado *absolutamente ninguno de mis argumentos*. Tu errático comportamiento no hace más de confirmar todo lo que yo y otros foreros ya hemos apuntado en este hilo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Oct 2021)

El legado más importante de mi tío, mucho más valioso que el dinero que no nos deja , es el ejemplo de no ser como él


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (27 Oct 2021)

Es un hilo donde el opener hace una serie de preguntas. ¿Qué cojones tiene que ver los temas morales del autor?

Esto os lo podríais aplicar a vosotros

Juan 8


* y Jesús se fue al monte de los Olivos.

2 Y por la mañana volvió al templo, y todo el pueblo vino a él; y sentado él, les enseñaba.

3 Entonces los escribas y los fariseos le trajeron una mujer sorprendida en adulterio; y poniéndola en medio,

4 le dijeron: Maestro, esta mujer ha sido sorprendida en el acto mismo de adulterio.

5 Y en la ley nos mandó Moisés apedrear a tales mujeres. Tú, pues, ¿qué dices?

6 Mas esto decían tentándole, para poder acusarle. Pero Jesús, inclinado hacia el suelo, escribía en tierra con el dedo.

7 Y como insistieran en preguntarle, se enderezó y les dijo: El que de vosotros esté sin pecado sea el primero en arrojar la piedra contra ella.

8 E inclinándose de nuevo hacia el suelo, siguió escribiendo en tierra.

9 Pero ellos, al oír esto, acusados por su conciencia, salían uno a uno, comenzando desde los más viejos hasta los postreros; y quedó solo Jesús, y la mujer que estaba en medio.

10 Enderezándose Jesús, y no viendo a nadie sino a la mujer, le dijo: Mujer, ¿dónde están los que te acusaban? ¿Ninguno te condenó?

11 Ella dijo: Ninguno, Señor. Entonces Jesús le dijo: Ni yo te condeno; vete, y no peques más.
*


----------



## Incorrezto (27 Oct 2021)

Tiresias dijo:


> Precisamente para evitar los vaivenes de la volubilidad humana está la ley.
> 
> De todas maneras en estos casos es gran verdad que lo mejor es no esperar nada, pero claro, tampoco es cuestión de que se lo lleve quien no se lo merece.



Por lo leído y confesado se lo merece más la tía que el Mamarracho. 


Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Vuelves a errar en absolutamente todo. Ni menopáusica, ni sola, ni explotada laboralmente (más bien al contrario) ni especialmente gatófila. Pierde el tiempo que quieras en elucubrar falsas teorías sobre mi vida. Si te entretiene, allá tú con tus delirios. No debería ser una sorpresa que un timador como tú ni siquiera sea capaz de tratar al menos de hacer honor a su alias. Ataraxia es precisamente lo que NO estás mostrando en este hilo. Respondes cual pitbull rabioso atacando con ciega furia por diversos frentes, a ver si suena la flauta y consigues hacer sangre. Tanto presumir de estoico para reaccionar de una forma totalmente chabacana, recurriendo en primera instancia al insulto facilón e infantil. Qué patético. Qué apropiado para un charlatán de tu calibre.
> 
> Años llevas en este foro pretendiendo hacer creer que has alcanzado un nivel superior de la existencia, que estás por encima de las pasiones humanas, que tu conducta moral es intachable. Te has dedicado a diseminar tus falsas enseñanzas como si fueran verdad revelada, a impartir juicios morales que nadie te ha pedido, a afearnos nuestra conducta por activa y por pasiva, a hacer pasar tus prejuicios personales por ciencia, enmascarando tus desvaríos con un batiburrillo de teorías pseudocientíficas que sólo pueden impresionar a pánfilos.
> 
> ...



Cierren el hilo. 

Te va a mandar al ignore como a mi, que sólo le describí como mezquino y un tonto que no se dio cuenta de que su tío le tenía calado y se reía de el mientras le daba la chapa en sus encuentros.


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Oct 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Exáctamente correcto.
> 
> De hecho, mi testamento esta ya hecho y ante notario, y lógicamente habrá algunos cambios según vaya envejeciendo, pero mi plan es básicamente ese.
> 
> Solo una pequeña corrección: Todo no, pero casi.



Básicamente tu propuesta es que es mejor pagar putas que casarse. 

la diferencia está que las putas cobran por servicio prestado y a las esposas se les paga una tarifa plana .


----------



## sisar_vidal (29 Oct 2021)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Ha quedado como lo que es y lo que muchos en este foro nos percatamos hace tiempo: un charlatán, un gurú paco de mierda lleno de palabrería vacua pero que escondía un alma siniestra.



Joder, cuánta falta de respeto en este nuestro foro 


Por cierto Atari, que coño pinta esto en emprendedores?


----------



## sisar_vidal (29 Oct 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Es un hilo donde el opener hace una serie de preguntas. ¿Qué cojones tiene que ver los temas morales del autor?
> 
> Esto os lo podríais aplicar a vosotros
> 
> ...



Hermoso.... Pero a saber cuántas pollas se comió luego


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Oct 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Es un hilo donde el opener hace una serie de preguntas. ¿Qué cojones tiene que ver los temas morales del autor?
> 
> Esto os lo podríais aplicar a vosotros
> 
> ...



Los que llegan a insultar probablemente me las tenían guardadas por que alguna vez se han sentido identificados cuando he descrito la degeneración social en España y sólo faltaba su foto. 

O eso o no están bien de la cabeza , puesto que habría que valorar cuantas " amas de casa " seguirían con sus parejas si estos no les entregasen un sueldo cada mes . 

Probablemente estos imbéciles son de los que pagan todo a medias . 

Yo siempre me comporté con mi tío con una generosidad extraordinaria puesto que las personas muy avaras no son conscientes de que tienen un problema mental y a pesar de ellos mismos hay que ayudarlas a que disfruten un poco de la vida. 

Claro que tenía en cuenta la recompensa final , eso es de inteligentes . 

SE LLAMA GRATIFICACIÓN APLAZADA 






Gratificación aplazada - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





*








¿Merece la pena esperar?


Hay recompensas que se duplican si resistimos la tentación de un éxito inmediato, si entrenamos la paciencia y regulamos el instinto.




www.huffingtonpost.es




*
_ Los que a los 4 años de edad fueron capaces de resistir la tentación eran socialmente más competentes, afrontaban mejor las frustraciones de la vida, eran más responsables y seguían siendo capaces de demorar las gratificaciones al perseguir sus objetivos. Sin embargo, una gran parte de los preescolares que mostraron de niños un comportamiento más impulsivo presentaban una baja autoestima, eran más indecisos, soportaban peor el estrés y eran más proclives a discutir y pelearse. Pasados todos estos años, seguían siendo incapaces de aplazar la recompensa.

Pero lo más sorprendente es que, cuando se evaluó a los niños al terminar el instituto, los resultados académicos de los que no supieron dominar sus impulsos a los cuatro años de edad eran peores. La evaluación, que fue realizada por los propios padres, demostraba que los niños que fueron más pacientes al llegar a la adolescencia, mostraban una mayor predisposición al aprendizaje, razonaban y se concentraban mejor y eran capaces de llevar a cabo los objetivos planteados con mayor decisión. Además, obtuvieron mejores puntuaciones en los SAT (Test de Aptitud Académica, examen preuniversitario). Las pruebas de aplazamiento de la recompensa de los niños a los 4 años predecían mejor que el cociente intelectual (CI) los resultados en el SAT._









Aplazamiento de la recompensa y aprendizaje emocional


Introducción En la década de los sesenta, en experimentos que se realizaron durante 30 años, Walter Mischel, de la Universidad de Columbia, demostró la correlación entre la capacidad para controlar…




escuelaconcerebro.wordpress.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Oct 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Joder, cuánta falta de respeto en este nuestro foro
> 
> 
> Por cierto Atari, que coño pinta esto en emprendedores?



Pues tiene todo el sentido . Ganarse una herencia tiene sus riesgos como una inversión a largo plazo . 
Si sale bien das el pelotazo, si sale mal , como ha sido el caso, es una pérdida incalculable de tiempo , energía y talento para nada. 













El test de la golosina de Walter Mischel o el Autocontrol en la inversión


El test de la golosina de Walter Mischel demuestra la importancia del autocontrol y la inteligencia emocional. ¿Cómo se aplica en la inversión?




www.asesoresfinancierosefpa.es


----------



## sisar_vidal (29 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Pues tiene todo el sentido . Ganarse una herencia tiene sus riesgos como una inversión a largo plazo .
> Si sale bien das el pelotazo, si sale mal , como ha sido el caso, es una pérdida incalculable de tiempo , energía y talento para nada.
> 
> 
> ...



Hombre...
No se yo ..


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Oct 2021)

una vez más preguntaría a los subnormales que vienen al hilo a criticar haciéndose personas moralmente ejemplares qué hacen ellos por los demás de forma gratuita . 

Posiblemente en su vida real son más miserables de lo que demuestran en sus delirios


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Oct 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Hombre...
> No se yo ..



Tendría que haber ido a hacer un curso a sudamérica , de donde vienen con su tesis doctoral debajo del brazo para camelar a viejos con pasta. 

Para mucha gente que le ha salido bien , ha sido una magnífica inversión . A cambio de unos pocos años o meses del fin de la vida del viejo, se queda con todo el esfuerzo de su vida y la herencia de sus padres.


----------



## sisar_vidal (29 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Tendría que haber ido a hacer un curso a sudamérica , de donde vienen con su tesis doctoral debajo del brazo para camelar a viejos con pasta.
> 
> Para mucha gente que le ha salido bien , ha sido una magnífica inversión . A cambio de unos pocos años o meses del fin de la vida del viejo, se queda con todo el esfuerzo de su vida y la herencia de sus padres.



Echas de menos a tu tío? Hablando más en termino personal


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Oct 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Echas de menos a tu tío? Hablando más en termino personal



no ! para nada ! 

No son los hechos sino la forma de interpretarlos . Y yo he interpretado en su decisión un desprecio que se hace recíproco .


----------



## hornblower (29 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> una vez más preguntaría a los subnormales que vienen al hilo a criticar haciéndose personas moralmente ejemplares qué hacen ellos por los demás de forma gratuita .
> 
> Posiblemente en su vida real son más miserables de lo que demuestran en sus delirios



Hombre, dale la vuelta a tu argumento, el que intenta pasar por moralmente ejemplar en este foro eres tú, y el que ha demostrado ser un miserable también eres tú


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Oct 2021)

hornblower dijo:


> Hombre, dale la vuelta a tu argumento, el que intenta pasar por moralmente ejemplar en este foro eres tú, y el que ha demostrado ser un miserable también eres tú



antes de enviarte al ignore , aprovecha para justificar tu insulto . 

¿ te imaginas que tu jefe no te pague un día de trabajo ? 

pues yo he trabajado años gratis . Probablemente tú eres de esas personas que pretenden que los demás trabajen gratis para ellos a cambio de nada .


----------



## hornblower (29 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> antes de enviarte al ignore , aprovecha para justificar tu insulto .
> 
> ¿ te imaginas que tu jefe no te pague un día de trabajo ?
> 
> pues yo he trabajado años gratis . Probablemente tú eres de esas personas que pretenden que los demás trabajen gratis para ellos a cambio de nada .



Ese trabajo sólo estaba en tu imaginación


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Oct 2021)

hornblower dijo:


> Ese trabajo sólo estaba en tu imaginación



respuesta equivocada. Al ignore


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Oct 2021)




----------



## hornblower (29 Oct 2021)

Encima cobarde que me responde algo y al haberme ignorado no lo puedo leer. Pobre hombre


----------



## Incorrezto (30 Oct 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Hombre...
> No se yo ..



Talento dice el Mamarraxio que ha gastado lol como si lo tuviera


hornblower dijo:


> Ese trabajo sólo estaba en tu imaginación



Weno, era autoempleo


hornblower dijo:


> Encima cobarde que me responde algo y al haberme ignorado no lo puedo leer. Pobre hombre



A mi también me ha ignorado, por llamarle mezquino y decirle que su tío le tenía calado y se reía de el mientras le daba la chapa cuando lle hacia compañía esperando cobrar por ello.

PROPONGO QUE CUANDO LE CITEIS NO PONGÁIS LA @ PARA PODER REIRN9S DE SUS TEXTOS SIN DESLOGUEARNOS.


----------



## Ranjito (30 Oct 2021)

Bufff yo tengo varias anécdotas en mi familia y no familia... Algunas podría ser ejemplares y otras no.


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Oct 2021)

Ranjito dijo:


> Bufff yo tengo varias anécdotas en mi familia y no familia... Algunas podría ser ejemplares y otras no.



resumiendo :

que si yo llego a saber que no me dejaría absolutamente nada en herencia y que todo iría para la viuda que a su vez lo dejará a sus sobrinos ...

pues la relación con mi tío sería igual que con los otros muchos tíos que tengo por parte de mi madre o con los vecinos :

Un saludo cordial en fechas muy puntuales , una palmada en la espalda y si te he visto no me acuerdo .


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Oct 2021)

sin duda. 

De hecho el hermano de la mujer de mi tío , lleva años dedicado exclusivamente al mangoneo en la sombra , de las finanzas de mi tío puesto que él ya estaba impedido en una silla de ruedas . Al final le salió bien la jugada. A la viuda no le va a dar tiempo a gastarse ni la décima parte del patrimonio , además que cobrará la pensión y un montón de historias más . 

¿ en qué va a gastar una vieja tacaña de setenta y tantos años una fortuna ? ¿ en enfermeras que la cuiden a ella cuando lleguen los achaques ?


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Oct 2021)

sin duda todo esto me reafirma en mi forma de pensar de como vivir la vida . 






John McAfee sobre inversión: "No inviertas en nada que no sea en tí mismo. Todo lo que no sea invertir en uno mismo es acabar perdiendo dinero".


Invierte en ti mismo si vales para algo. Si no, no inviertas en nada. ponte corto. Te lo arreglo.




www.burbuja.info





*" el espacio que vivimos no es vida sino tiempo"

el tiempo que dedicas para tí .


la vida es eso que sucede fuera del ámbito laboral .*

Con la frase «el espacio que vivimos no es vida sino tiempo», Séneca nos introduce de lleno en la filosofía de la vida, en el hecho de vivir, en la brevedad de ese espacio de tiempo que se nos concede. Pero en ese espacio, que es exiguo, debemos, nos dice el filósofo latino, aprender a vivir y a morir, cosa que no es fácil, afirma también. Al parecer, sigue diciendo el maestro, algunos grandes hombres que han existido, a pesar de renunciar, abandonar y desprenderse de todo aquello que les servía de rémora, como las riquezas, empleos y placeres, para aprender a vivir, muchos de ellos dejaron este mundo confesando que no lo consiguieron.
Según Séneca «la brevedad de la vida» es solo para aquellos que la malgastan con actividades múltiples y distintas del estudio de la filosofía. Estos desconocen el valor del tiempo, el pasado no lo controlan, el presente se les va de las manos y tienen pánico al futuro, es decir, solo los filósofos son los que han entendido y han aprendido a valorar el tiempo en sus tres momentos y han aprendido a vivir y a morir, por lo tanto solo el sabio es el único capaz de disfrutar íntegramente de la vida.


----------



## hornblower (30 Oct 2021)

Eso es, que acelere el proceso, él no puede permitirse tragar tanto y perder su valioso tiempo y talento. Se merece eso y mucho más


----------



## .Kaikus (30 Oct 2021)

Registrador dijo:


> El problema es que tu en tu mente hiciste un contrato con tu tio pero se te olvido preguntarle a tu tio si el estaba de acuerdo.



Tenia la palabra de un hombre al que respetaba, "*un piso para los sobrinos", *en ningun momento dudo de su tio, es mas se esforzo en ayudarle para que no solo fuera un piso y el finado no cumplio, fin de la historia.


----------



## hornblower (30 Oct 2021)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Tenia la palabra de un hombre al que respetaba, "*un piso para los sobrinos", *en ningun momento dudo de su tio, es mas se esforzo en ayudarle para que no solo fuera un piso y el finado no cumplio, fin de la historia.



Al que respetaba, juas juas juas juas juas


----------



## hornblower (30 Oct 2021)

Que monte un negocio legal, un geriátrico con ayuditas, para que terminen pronto y así ser todos felices


----------



## Tiresias (31 Oct 2021)

Al contrario de lo que muchos creen, no me parece que @ATARAXIO "cuidara" de su tío con el único fin de quedarse con su piso.

Si hubiera sido así le habría pedido que firmara algo, eso es de cajón, tan ingenuo no es. Mucha gente lo hace, incluso se casa con alguien con ese único fin. Al no pedirlo no creo que se le deba acusar de nada cuando está visiblemente despechado y se desahoga en este muro de lamentaciones que llamamos burbuja.info

Es una lección más que te da la vida, a veces aprendemos, a veces nos cuesta. 

Resumen: Si haces algo esperando que te lo paguen, firma un buen contrato. Sólo con los padres existe la obligación legal de cuidarles.


----------



## feldene flash (31 Oct 2021)

es aqui el tema de las garrapatas?


----------



## ATARAXIO (31 Oct 2021)

feldene flash dijo:


> es aqui el tema de las garrapatas?



por garrapatas te refieres a parásitos que se aprovechan del esfuerzo de otros sin recompensarles en nada , no ?


----------



## ATARAXIO (31 Oct 2021)

Tiresias dijo:


> Al contrario de lo que muchos creen, no me parece que @ATARAXIO "cuidara" de su tío con el único fin de quedarse con su piso.
> 
> Si hubiera sido así le habría pedido que firmara algo, eso es de cajón, tan ingenuo no es. Mucha gente lo hace, incluso se casa con alguien con ese único fin. Al no pedirlo no creo que se le deba acusar de nada cuando está visiblemente despechado y se desahoga en este muro de lamentaciones que llamamos burbuja.info
> 
> ...



Nunca pensamos que la mujer iba a hacer el jaque mate final , vendiendo el piso dos semanas antes de que se muriese. 

Todo eso está por dilucidar como ha podido pasar , incluso si harta de aguantar sus malos modos y su dependencia , una vez conseguido el objetivo final hiciese algo por acortar su vida , como por ejemplo no darle la medicación. 

Todo esto es mucho más grave de lo que parece a simple vista.


----------



## ATARAXIO (31 Oct 2021)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Tenia la palabra de un hombre al que respetaba, "*un piso para los sobrinos", *en ningun momento dudo de su tio, es mas se esforzo en ayudarle para que no solo fuera un piso y el finado no cumplio, fin de la historia.



Si claro . siempre se dio por hecho que este piso en concreto, del cual teníamos las llaves aunque no vivíamos en él por tener nuestra vida en otro lado, era algo al margen del resto de su patrimonio .


----------



## ATARAXIO (31 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Si claro . siempre se dio por hecho que este piso en concreto, del cual teníamos las llaves aunque no vivíamos en él por tener nuestra vida en otro lado, era algo al margen del resto de su patrimonio .



el piso estaba vacío. era como un depósito bancario . 

o mejor dicho " la zanahoria del burro "


----------



## feldene flash (1 Nov 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> por garrapatas te refieres a parásitos que se aprovechan del esfuerzo de otros sin recompensarles en nada , no ?



si, y de hacer cosas en la vida para que se tengan en cuenta y mirar mas lo que tienen otros que lo que tienes tu , este hilo lo retrata a la perfeccion


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Nov 2021)

feldene flash dijo:


> si, y de hacer cosas en la vida para que se tengan en cuenta y mirar mas lo que tienen otros que lo que tienes tu , este hilo lo retrata a la perfeccion



¿ qué haces tú gratis por los demás ?


----------



## Sarkuha (1 Nov 2021)

¡¡Y tú más!! ¿¿Y tú qué haces??

Es flipante el ridículo nivel intelectual que tenéis los vírgenes. Edad mental, sexual y social: 8 años. Sin exageraciones. Yo estaba a vuestro nivel a los 8 años.


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Nov 2021)

Sarkuha dijo:


> ¡¡Y tú más!! ¿¿Y tú qué haces??
> 
> Es flipante el ridículo nivel intelectual que tenéis los vírgenes. Edad mental, sexual y social: 8 años. Sin exageraciones. Yo estaba a vuestro nivel a los 8 años.



y ahora desde tu superioridad moral e intelectual ¿ qué haces tú por los demás ?


----------



## feldene flash (1 Nov 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ qué haces tú gratis por los demás ?




nada


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Nov 2021)

feldene flash dijo:


> nada



si. tocar los huevos. 
Como persona tóxica que eres , te ha señalado el algoritmo de burbuja : al tener más mensajes que reputación ya te delata.


----------



## feldene flash (1 Nov 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> si. tocar los huevos.
> Como persona tóxica que eres , te ha señalado el algoritmo de burbuja : al tener más mensajes que reputación ya te delata.




jajaj que triste el inutil

que si , que eres una garrapata interesada en los bienes de los demas , si no te gusta que te odigan es tu problema


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Nov 2021)

feldene flash dijo:


> jajaj que triste el inutil
> 
> que si , que eres una garrapata interesada en los bienes de los demas , si no te gusta que te odigan es tu problema



no dejo de sorprenderme en este hilo , cuanta gente desinteresada en los bienes de los demás . 
y yo que pensaba que eso era lo que movía el mundo.


----------



## ENRABATOR (1 Nov 2021)

Yo no cuento con heredar y les he dicho a mis familiares que hagan lo que les parezca, asi que me ahorro el pensar sobre ello porque nunca se sabe pero:

Si tu tio te dijo lo del piso y tienes pruebas (testigos), digo yo que eso cuenta como contrato. Al menos tenia entendido que los contratos verbales valen lo mismo que los escritos, eso si... tendria que no haber sido anulado por un testamento posterior o similar. No soy abogado y tampoco me he leido todo el hilo por lo que seguramente ya te hayan dicho algo similar


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Nov 2021)

ENRABATOR dijo:


> Yo no cuento con heredar y les he dicho a mis familiares que hagan lo que les parezca, asi que me ahorro el pensar sobre ello porque nunca se sabe pero:
> 
> Si tu tio te dijo lo del piso y tienes pruebas (testigos), digo yo que eso cuenta como contrato. Al menos tenia entendido que los contratos verbales valen lo mismo que los escritos, eso si... tendria que no haber sido anulado por un testamento posterior o similar. No soy abogado y tampoco me he leido todo el hilo por lo que seguramente ya te hayan dicho algo similar



entre otras muchas pruebas está grabado en vídeo , lo que pasa es que el único testamento que cuenta es el último


----------



## theelf (1 Nov 2021)

Pregunto que hace este hilo en "emprendedores"...


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Nov 2021)

theelf dijo:


> Pregunto que hace este hilo en "emprendedores"...



Me pregunto por qué venís a dejar vuestra deposición maloliente en el hilo sin leer nada


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Nov 2021)

La lección de vida es tan enorme que hasta le agradezco que no nos haya dejado nada.

He aprendido lo más importante : 
que es no vivir como él , es decir un miserable que deja todo lo que no gastó en su vida a gente que no le importa , porque no se lo puede llevar al otro mundo como los faraones en sus pirámides


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (1 Nov 2021)

¿pero por qué no en vez de comerte la olla miras el testamento ya?

Tambien puede ser que lo que la viuda tenga es el usufructo de ese immueble, y es lo que ha vendido, y te haya dejado la nuda propiedad del immueble (o a la inversa aunque es menos probable)

Pero haz eso que te hemos comentado. Y no te dejes comer la olla con la gente.

Eso sí, ora a Dios y pide perdon. No estás siendo nada hipocrita a diferencia de muchos de los que te acusan, y eso te honra. Pero no deja de ser un fallo de cara a Dios la actitud hacia tu tío y lo material.

Te deseo lo mejor.

En cuanto al tema la clave es el testamento, hasta que no lo veas con tus ojos no sabes nada. Puede haberse hecho de muchas formas


----------



## Covid Bryant (1 Nov 2021)

ton q mamarraxio te quedaste sin nada

jajajaja


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Nov 2021)

actualmente muchas parejas conviven sin estar casados.
Legalmente es como " trabajar sin contrato " 

de hecho la deriva socialista ha desplazado las dinámicas que correspondían a la familia al mundo laboral , puesto que *han convertido a las personas en herramientas productivas :

LA EMPRESA es la familia*

el contrato temporal es el noviazgo
el contrato fijo es el matrimonio
trabajar sin contrato es el amancebamiento 
Los hijos son la productividad
Los hijos ilegítimos ( fuera del matrimonio ) es trabajo en negro
hacer un trabajo para la competencia es una infidelidad
trabajar al mismo tiempo para la competencia es el adulterio
el despido es el divorcio 
el retiro es la viudez 
un parado es un solterón
una pareja sin hijos son un cargo político casado con una funcionaria 

LA RIGIDEZ LEGAL Y MORAL CON LA QUE SE TRATABA LAS RELACIONES MATRIMONIALES/SEXUALES , con todas las instituciones trabajando hacia esas dinámicas, ahora lo hacen con el trabajo , hasta el punto de obligar a fichar al minuto como maridos celosos que vigilaban cada paso de su mujer y la querían siempre en casa. 

Por eso la borregada que no es consiente que vive en una distopía comunista le sorprende que los acuerdos entre familiares tuviesen una validez tan rotunda como si estuviese firmado porque ellos no tienen familia. 
Estoy completamente seguro que todas las personas que han llegado a este hilo a defecar su delirio , su vida y su identidad gira en torno a su empleo. 

Para que sean conscientes de lo que han hecho con su vida , si os parece inconcebible que un marido obligase a su mujer a levantarse una hora antes para tenerle el desayuno preparado con una sonrisa , eso es lo que hacéis cada vez que vuestro jefe os pide algo : esclavos sumisos , diligentes y acobardados , como las mujeres de los talibanes .


----------



## calzonazos (3 Dic 2021)

Hoy en grandes miserables de la historia @ATARAXIO


----------



## Triptolemo (3 Dic 2021)

Va a tener que entrenar a sus loros para que ahorren pal alpiste...


----------



## Incorrezto (3 Dic 2021)

Bueno, copio tonterías del Mamarraxio para los que nos tiene ignorados




Reconociendo su mezquindad y que sólo ponía buena cara por dinero.
El, tan buena persona y altruista que educa al foro...




==Lo gracioso es que algunos os creáis moralmente superiores.==

Lo somos. No es nada difícil.

==Afortunadamente la herencia de mi tío sólo vendría a incrementar el dinero que ya tengo que me da para vivir varias vidas y por eso no la netcesito.==

Anda casapapi. Si no la necesitas eres un avaro o un tonto. Ambas cosas en realidad

==Pues tiene todo el sentido . Ganarse una herencia tiene sus riesgos como una inversión a largo plazo .==

Mezquino interesado que solo actúa por su propio interés. Sólo el pensar que una herencia se gana te define


==Si sale bien das el pelotazo, si sale mal , como ha sido el caso, es una pérdida incalculable de tiempo , energía y talento para nada.==
Talento no que no tiemes. Si no fueras un psicópata hubieras visitado a tu tío por amor

==pues yo he trabajado años gratis . Probablemente tú eres de esas personas que pretenden que los demás trabajen gratis para ellos a cambio de nada==
Tonto proyectando

Y se atreve a escribir esto, que tan bien le define
==
Revisa de dónde sale tu visceralidad y qué es lo que tanto te ha ofendido es posible que aprendas algo de maldad que llevas dentro.


----------



## ediedee (3 Dic 2021)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Bueno, copio tonterías del Mamarraxio para los que nos tiene ignorados
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 857870
> 
> ...



Jajajajaja el muerto de hambre peleando por la casa del tío y dice que le sobra el dinero, jajajajajaja.

Si yo pensé que la había cogido con migo porque le dije que no hiciera nada pensando en el interés propio y la lleva con todo el foro.


----------



## Qui (3 Dic 2021)

Atender a un avaro (según dices) pretendiendo que lo tenga en cuenta es un imposible. Si es un avaro será egoísta y eso implica que jamás dará nada a nadie y que lo querrá todo para él. Esas comidas que decías que le aguantabais, ten por seguro que en su mente él os hizo un gran favor invitándoos a comer.
Hay bastantes personas que acumulan hasta el día de su muerte pero de momento nadie se ha conseguido llevar nada más que haber llevado una vida miserable. Un familiar de mi mujer, forrado hasta decir basta con rentas, tierras y mucho dinero en el banco no fue capaz siquiera de poner calefacción en su casa por no gastar (en un pueblo de Burgos). Una vez fallecido, su mujer es el único lujo que se ha dado y sigue con la misma política. Tiene solamente una hija que sigue el mismo modo de vida, casada y sin hijos. El día que fallezcan, supongo que los sobrinos del yerno (si pueden pagar la herencia) podrán disfrutarla.


----------



## Qui (3 Dic 2021)

Un gran consejo a todos si heredáis algo, no lo hagáis a partes iguales y en proindiviso. Partid la herencia como sea y que cada uno tenga lo suyo. Por supuesto si son vuestros padres quienes van a heredar aconsejadles que hagan lo mismo. Es mejor incluso un mal acuerdo.
No solo para poder vender algo o decidir sobre ello en caso de necesidad sino para que el día de mañana no tengáis que estar registrando propiedades y volviéndolas a registrar (por supuesto dejando bastante dinero en el camino).
Nunca he visto que dieran ese consejo en ninguna asesoría, abogado ni notaría. Supongo que si yo fuera a cobrar a mis clientes cada vez que tienen que hacer estos trámites tampoco lo daría.


----------



## BStoker (3 Dic 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Pues tiene todo el sentido . Ganarse una herencia tiene sus riesgos como una inversión a largo plazo .
> Si sale bien das el pelotazo, si sale mal , como ha sido el caso, es una pérdida incalculable de tiempo , energía y talento para nada.
> 
> 
> ...



No se por donde coger este mensaje. Es como todo mal desde el principio.
Ganarse una herencia? (La herencia te la dan, por lo que sea)
Inversión? Offuuuuu
De tiempo (ok) y talento (??!!)

Esto es como mi amigo el de Galapagar, que defiende el comunismo pero se hace el chalet. 


ATARAXIO dijo:


> Te digo lo mismo que a otros.
> 
> ¿ A cuántas personas regalas tu tiempo a cambio de nada ?
> 
> ...



A ti te parece de p.m cuidar de ancianos, niños y lo que encarte a cambio de nada, que eso es de sociedades tradicionales y no como ahora que somos unos tristes adictos al prozac por ver netflix y tener perro. Pero claro, que lo hagan los demás, porque a penas te toca a ti, ya no quieres la Palma dita en la espalda, es que te quieres quedar con el piso. Y si no te cabreas.
Es que para los moralmente superiores “hacienda sois todos vosotros “ siempre.


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Dic 2021)

BStoker dijo:


> No se por donde coger este mensaje. Es como todo mal desde el principio.
> Ganarse una herencia? (La herencia te la dan, por lo que sea)
> Inversión? Offuuuuu
> De tiempo (ok) y talento (??!!)
> ...




Dime un motivo por el que tendría que ir a casa de mi tío a ayudarle entender el ordenador y el móvil y no a casa del vecino del tercero o cualquier otro viejo que no tenga ni puta idea de tecnología.

Dime una razón por la que tendría que ir al hospital a visitarle y estar a su disposición para cualquier cosa que necesite y no hacerlo con cualquiera de los múltiples enfermos de los muchos que necesitan ayuda.

Dime una razón por la que supones que alguien va a trabajar gratis para ti a cambio de nada


----------



## BStoker (3 Dic 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Dime un motivo por el que tendría que ir a casa de mi tío a ayudarle entender el ordenador y el móvil y no a casa del vecino del tercero o cualquier otro viejo que no tenga ni puta idea de tecnología.
> 
> Dime una razón por la que tendría que ir al hospital a visitarle y estar a su disposición para cualquier cosa que necesite y no hacerlo con cualquiera de los múltiples enfermos de los muchos que necesitan ayuda.
> 
> Dime una razón por la que supones que alguien va a trabajar gratis para ti a cambio de nada



Es que yo no iría, la única razón para hacer esto es que quiera ir. Y más si tengo mis riñones cubiertos. O tengo una relación de la leche con mi tío, le tengo un aprecio de la leche, buenos recuerdos UN VÍNCULO. O por el contrario, me da igual que seas de mi sangre, si eres un mierda, has pasado de mi, o no me tragas, no tengo VÍNCULO contigo y paso de ti. 

La familia es guay, porque se basa en los vínculos y en el dar y el recibir. Si esto no es así ñ, no hay familia. No es un seguro a todo riesgo porque compartimos genes, no es un contrato blindado hecho en el 91 porque tienes mi apellido. Se construye, se hace. Y si no hay mata no hay patata.

Te fallan los cimientos.


----------



## Tiresias (3 Dic 2021)

BStoker dijo:


> Te fallan los cimientos.



Mi padre solía decir: "Parientes y trastos viejos, pocos y lejos"


----------



## BStoker (3 Dic 2021)

La sociedad ve fenomenal este tipo de comportamientos (cuidar a un anciano por compromiso aunque no se tenga ningún vínculo con el) y el que le deja de hablar al padre borracho l a la madre narcisista por salud mental y porque pasas tanto de esas personas QUE NO TE IMPORTA NI SU DINERO, lo ponen de vuelta y media. No se puede ser más hipócrita


----------



## BStoker (3 Dic 2021)

*LA PREGUNTA SENCILLA SERÍA :

¿ Debo estar disponible para la viuda de mi tío los próximos 20 años , para cuanto favor necesitase sin que me pagase nada por mi tiempo y mis conocimientos ? *
[/QUOTE]
Debes hacer lo que consideres correcto con respecto a la relación que tengas con esa mujer, porque de eso se trata ser fiel a uno mismo. Si no te nace y ella te importa tres leches obviamente NO debes estar disponible.
Ante el pecado de pedir la virtud de no dar.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (3 Dic 2021)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Va a tener que entrenar a sus loros para que ahorren pal alpiste...


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Dic 2021)

BStoker dijo:


> La sociedad ve fenomenal este tipo de comportamientos (cuidar a un anciano por compromiso aunque no se tenga ningún vínculo con el) y el que le deja de hablar al padre borracho l a la madre narcisista por salud mental y porque pasas tanto de esas personas QUE NO TE IMPORTA NI SU DINERO, lo ponen de vuelta y media. No se puede ser más hipócrita



en muchos aspectos estoy de acuerdo contigo. Pero en tus palabras se nota que te han colado el nuevo tipo de sociedad gregaria en la que la familia " somos todos " sin razas ni fronteras y el estado gestiona los patrimonios y los reparte a su manera. 

Damos por hecho que la hija de Amancio Ortega acaba de ser nombrada la presidenta de inditex , no por su capacidad de gestión extraordinaria y mejor que cualquier otra opción sino por ser la hija : por la genética . 

La cuestión es que todos vamos a morir y ahí quedará todo por mucho que nos aferremos . Los faraones se enterraban con sus riquezas y se inventaban una vida eterna en la que iban a resucitar para consolarse de lo breve que es la vida y que no les da tiempo a gastarlo todo. 

Sin duda mi tío habría llevado consigo todo su patrimonio si hubiese podido hacerlo , pero como queda ahí mejor que lo herede su familia de sangre que una extranjera que enriquecerá a su familia y no a la nuestra. 









Marta Ortega, hija del fundador de Inditex, nueva presidenta del grupo en lugar de Pablo Isla


El Consejo de Administración de Inditex ha nombrado a Marta Ortega, hija del fundador de la compañía, Amancio Ortega,, nueva presidenta de la empresa




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## RFray (3 Dic 2021)

calzonazos dijo:


> Hoy en grandes miserables de la historia @ATARAXIO



Jojojojo, y luego se las da de gurú de la moralidad.


----------



## calzonazos (3 Dic 2021)

Qui dijo:


> Un gran consejo a todos si heredáis algo, no lo hagáis a partes iguales y en proindiviso. Partid la herencia como sea y que cada uno tenga lo suyo. Por supuesto si son vuestros padres quienes van a heredar aconsejadles que hagan lo mismo. Es mejor incluso un mal acuerdo.
> No solo para poder vender algo o decidir sobre ello en caso de necesidad sino para que el día de mañana no tengáis que estar registrando propiedades y volviéndolas a registrar (por supuesto dejando bastante dinero en el camino).
> Nunca he visto que dieran ese consejo en ninguna asesoría, abogado ni notaría. Supongo que si yo fuera a cobrar a mis clientes cada vez que tienen que hacer estos trámites tampoco lo daría.



Cuanto cuesta registrar y volver a registrar?? Aunque en mi caso va a quedar una herencia paco, una casa del pueblo que valdra 30000 euros a lo sumo eso si con su huerto, y la actual con una pedazo hipoteca, pero bueno para que no me pase un ataraxio no estare ahi por interes con mis padres a ver si me dejan la casa sin cargas


----------



## javiwell (3 Dic 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Damos por hecho que la hija de Amancio Ortega acaba de ser nombrada la presidenta de inditex , no por su capacidad de gestión extraordinaria y mejor que cualquier otra opción sino por ser la hija : por la genética .



Los derechos hereditarios son anteriores a que el ser humano razonara sobre la cuestión de la genetica.

Es una cuestión de afecto. Los padres primero follamos, la madre asume riesgos con el embarazo. Luego limpiamos, alimentamos y damos cariño al bebé. Poco a poco le enseñamos a hablar, le damos educación, le enseñamos a comer a vestirse etc. 

El hijo va adquiriendo una personalidad y cada vez lo queremos más, buena parte de nuestro trabajo y esfuerzo es solo para el, como nos dieron a nosotros nuestros padres. 

Más tarde el hijo empieza a ocuparse de nosotros en algunas cuestiones o incluso en todas las cuestiones si no nos podemos valer.

Por último cuando empezamos a pensar en la muerte e imaginamos que pasará con nuestro patrimonio... siempre preferimos que lo tenga nuestro hijo a que lo tenga el estado, pero aunque seamos comunistas, es un arraigo especial, natural, inerradicable, es... lo que realmente somos


----------



## Papo de luz (3 Dic 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> _Edito para añadir un comentario pero sin cambiar ni una coma de lo expuesto inicialmente :
> 
> Aunque los hater habituales llegan a los hilos únicamente para dejar su cagada , no deja de sorprenderme la pretensión de desviar el sentido de este hilo a algo que no es .
> Aquí de lo que se trata es de uno de los problemas más graves de la sociedad española que es el robo del patrimonio de algunos solterones de oro por mujeres habitualmente extranjeras que llegan con la lección aprendida.
> ...



Sinceramente, os esta bien empleado. Las cosas se hacen de corazon o no se hacen.


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Dic 2021)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Sinceramente, os esta bien empleado. Las cosas se hacen de corazon o no se hacen.



¿ qué haces tú de corazón por los demás ?


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Dic 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Los derechos hereditarios son anteriores a que el ser humano razonara sobre la cuestión de la genetica.
> 
> Es una cuestión de afecto. Los padres primero follamos, la madre asume riesgos con el embarazo. Luego limpiamos, alimentamos y damos cariño al bebé. Poco a poco le enseñamos a hablar, le damos educación, le enseñamos a comer a vestirse etc.
> 
> ...



los animales gregarios transmiten su status a sus hijos . 

*








Las hienas de clase alta heredan los contactos sociales para vivir más y mantener el ‘statu quo’ de la manada


Estos mamíferos viven en un matriarcado que otorga ventaja a las crías de las hembras alfa




elpais.com




*


----------



## SuperDios (4 Dic 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ... Lógicamente si yo imaginase que no nos iba a dejar nada , como haría cualquiera en mi lugar, no perdería ni un minuto de mi tiempo arreglándole la vida como tantas veces hice...



Buena rata interesada estás hecho! Quien lo iba a decir tras tus grandilocuentes y pretendidamente moralizantes post sobre el sentido de la vida, con los que has martirizado el floro cienes de veces.

Y no digas eso de "como haría cualquiera en mi lugar" intentando justificarte, porque no todos son de la misma calaña que tú.


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Dic 2021)

SuperDios dijo:


> Buena rata interesada estás hecho! Quien lo iba a decir tras tus grandilocuentes y pretendidamente moralizantes post sobre el sentido de la vida, con los que has martirizado el floro cienes de veces.
> 
> Y no digas eso de "como haría cualquiera en mi lugar" intentando justificarte, porque no todos son de la misma calaña que tú.



me gustaría saber cual es el perfil de los haters que aprovechan este hilo para vomitar el veneno que tienen dentro. 
¿ te has sentido aludido cuando señalo a los degenerados sexuales , a los drogadictos y los criminales ?

o es que acaso vas haciendo favores por la vida sin esperar nada a cambio ? 

¿ exactamente qué haces tú por los demás de forma gratuita ?


----------



## Papo de luz (4 Dic 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ qué haces tú de corazón por los demás ?



No mucho, sinceramente, pero lo que hago es "por amor al arte". No espero nada a cambio. Por ejemplo no suelo regalar en navidades o cumpleaños por cumplir, pero cuando me apetece y sé que a alguien le haría ilusión tal cosa, pues se la regalo. Soy bastante espléndido cuando quiero...


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Dic 2021)

Papo de luz dijo:


> No mucho, sinceramente, pero lo que hago es "por amor al arte". No espero nada a cambio.



Todos los que han llegado al hilo a criticarme por algo que es completamente razonable, son unos retrasados mentales narcisistas y precisamente vuestra estupidez os hace creer superiores a la media y ejemplo de moralidad. 

Sólo hay que poneros un espejo delante para que os deis cuenta de quienes sois .


----------



## Papo de luz (4 Dic 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Todos los que han llegado al hilo a criticarme por algo que es completamente razonable, son unos retrasados mentales narcisistas y precisamente vuestra estupidez os hace creer superiores a la media y ejemplo de moralidad.
> 
> Sólo hay que poneros un espejo delante para que os deis cuenta de quienes sois .



No he llegado al hilo a criticarte, pedazo narcisista. He tropezado por casualidad como el que pisa una mierda... No en serio, no me esperaba que reconocieras que has hecho mil favores a alguien que no te cae especialmente bien , ni te los agredece ni nada, solamente con vistas a heredar. No me encajaba con lo que te he leido anteriormente. Pero bueno, tanto insistir en que el pene de los hombres es de tal o cual forma para sacar el esperma de otros machos, ya era sintoma de que muy bien del tarro no estás.


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Dic 2021)

Papo de luz dijo:


> No he llegado al hilo a criticarte, pedazo narcisista. He tropezado por casualidad como el que pisa una mierda... No en serio, no me esperaba que reconocieras que has hecho mil favores a alguien que no te cae especialmente bien , ni te los agredece ni nada, solamente con vistas a heredar. No me encajaba con lo que te he leido anteriormente. Pero bueno, tanto insistir en que el pene de los hombres es de tal o cual forma para sacar el esperma de otros machos, ya era sintoma de que muy bien del tarro no estás.



Otro subnormal al ignore


----------



## melf (4 Dic 2021)

Veo que no paras de preguntar a todo el que te critica que hace por los demas. Hablare por mi.

-Soy donante de sangre, no espero recibir nada a cambio.
-Cuando puedo hago voluntariado. Siendo voluntariado no espero recibir nada a cambio.

Hasta aqui lo que hago por desconocidos.

Por padres, hermanos, tios, amigos, mil cosas que pueden ir desde echarles una mano en algo tecnico, a prestarles grandes sumas de dinero, pasar el dia desbrozando una finca, comprarles cosas que necesitan o que creo que necesitan y podria llenar paginas si me pusiera a detallar cosas que hago desinteresadamente.

Por gente a la que no soporto, no muevo ni un dedo. Me da igual como de familia sean.

Ni una, pero ni una sola vez, en la que a lo largo de mi vida he hecho algo por alguien ha sido esperando recibir algo a cambio.

En este foro tienes miles de ejemplos de gente ayudando desinteresadamente, ayudando en cuestiones tecnicas, en cuestiones economicas, en cuestiones laborales....

Tienes cientos de hilos dando lecciones morales y explicando cuan mezquinos somos el resto. Que siendo una persona que tiene dinero para vivir varias vidas, como tu has dicho, abras un hilo para criticar a tu tio tiene tela.


----------



## electricogrado (4 Dic 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> _Edito para añadir un comentario pero sin cambiar ni una coma de lo expuesto inicialmente :
> 
> Aunque los hater habituales llegan a los hilos únicamente para dejar su cagada , no deja de sorprenderme la pretensión de desviar el sentido de este hilo a algo que no es .
> Aquí de lo que se trata es de uno de los problemas más graves de la sociedad española que es el robo del patrimonio de algunos solterones de oro por mujeres habitualmente extranjeras que llegan con la lección aprendida.
> ...



Si que deberías haber heredado algo de tu tío, las personas que te dicen que si eres interesado están equivocadas.
Tu estuviste con tu tío, bien podría haberse quedado solo con esa mujer, que ya sabemos lo que realmente quería.
Lo que pasa que como bien dices tu tío por lo que se ve nunca valoro la compañía que le disteis.
Aunque suene interesado esas cosas es bueno hablarlas en vida y poner las cosas claras, diciendo que que planes tiene con el testamento, y si no os va a dejar nada, o le sienta mal que aguante al viejo los que se lo van a llevar todo después.
Si una persona no va a agradecer la atención y compañía de sus familiares de sangre, y encima se lo deja todo a una mujer que después evidentemente se lo va a dejar a sus sobrinos de sangre, que lo aguanten ellos. 

Enviado desde mi SM-N960F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Incorrezto (4 Dic 2021)

Mamarraxio dixit

==o es que acaso vas haciendo favores por la vida sin esperar nada a cambio ?

¿ exactamente qué haces tú por los demás de forma gratuita ?==

Como no haces nada gratis nadie hace nada gratis por ti.

Y no conoces la infinidad de cosas que las personas que tienen amor en sus corazones hacen unas por otras. Aunque sean desconocidas. 

Se que me lees deslogueado como al resto de los que ignoras por ponerte en disonancia cognitiva, haters que dices.

Que somos legión. 
Presentaos


----------



## BStoker (4 Dic 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> en muchos aspectos estoy de acuerdo contigo. Pero en tus palabras se nota que te han colado el nuevo tipo de sociedad gregaria en la que la familia " somos todos " sin razas ni fronteras y el estado gestiona los patrimonios y los reparte a su manera.
> 
> Damos por hecho que la hija de Amancio Ortega acaba de ser nombrada la presidenta de inditex , no por su capacidad de gestión extraordinaria y mejor que cualquier otra opción sino por ser la hija : por la genética .
> 
> ...



No no.
Lo que tengo muy claro es que hay que respetar lo que uno siente y lo que le nace y ser fiel a ello, porque años de evolución nos han diseñado para tener esa brújula. Y cuando no hay vínculo, no te nace hacer cosas por una persona. Y eso está por encima de familia, ideología y sociedad. Se llama ser fiel a uno mismo. Y tiene mucho que ver con respetarse.

Cuando uno hace algo que no siente, no se está respetando, y de ahí los resentimientos posteriores. El enfado no es contra tu tío, es contra ti por no haber escuchado ni una sola vez: este tío no merece la pena, emplea tu tiempo en algo que merezca la pena PARA TI. Pero tu mente si que te decía, es tu tío, es tu familia blao blao blao.
Por eso, mira lo que sientes, una rabia tremenda. Tu amígdala y tu sistema limbico te están hablando a voces y tú me estás hablando de historias, que están muy bien, pero que la puta realidad es lo que pasa aquí y la mala leche que llevas en lo alto y el por qué la sientes. Aprende la lección y escúchate la próxima vez. Tus tripas saben más que todo.


----------



## electricogrado (4 Dic 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> _Edito para añadir un comentario pero sin cambiar ni una coma de lo expuesto inicialmente :
> 
> Aunque los hater habituales llegan a los hilos únicamente para dejar su cagada , no deja de sorprenderme la pretensión de desviar el sentido de este hilo a algo que no es .
> Aquí de lo que se trata es de uno de los problemas más graves de la sociedad española que es el robo del patrimonio de algunos solterones de oro por mujeres habitualmente extranjeras que llegan con la lección aprendida.
> ...



Además el tema creo no esta bien planteado, yo lo veo más como:
Es normal que un señor le deje todo a unas personas que no han estado con el en sus últimos años de vida acompñandole y aguantando ?
Entiendo que a su mujer le deje la casa en usufructo y los bienes, pero debió haber dejado bien claro que una vez no esté esa señora todo pase a vosotros, pero seguramente ella más astuta que vosotros ya le diría de hacer un testamento bien blindado para que no pilláis nada.
Debiste haberlo hablado para actuar conforme a las intenciones que el tenia con vosotros.
Si no os iba a agradecer nada que lo atendieran su mujer y los sobrinos de esa mujer que serán los que van a pillar la pasta finalmente.

Enviado desde mi SM-N960F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## BStoker (4 Dic 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> La lección de vida es tan enorme que hasta le agradezco que no nos haya dejado nada.
> 
> He aprendido lo más importante :
> que es no vivir como él , es decir un miserable que deja todo lo que no gastó en su vida a gente que no le importa , porque no se lo puede llevar al otro mundo como los faraones en sus pirámides



La lección de vida es: aprende a respetarte, a serte fiel por encima de convencionalismos y sentirás más satisfacción con tus acciones y menos rabia.

Y la lealtad que obtendrás de los demás “a cambio” podrá ser real o no, porque la vida es muy pura, pero desde luego si no eres fiel a tu mismo la posibilidad de tener una lealtad real es igual a cero.


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Dic 2021)

BStoker dijo:


> La lección de vida es: aprende a respetarte, a serte fiel por encima de convencionalismos y sentirás más satisfacción con tus acciones y menos rabia.
> 
> Y la lealtad que obtendrás de los demás “a cambio” podrá ser real o no, porque la vida es muy pura, pero desde luego si no eres fiel a tu mismo la posibilidad de tener una lealtad real es igual a cero.



lo único que te mueve a madrugar cada día para soportar a jefes, compañeros y clientes es que te paguen al fin de mes. 
Si no te pagasen , por los cojones te moverías de la cama en mitad de la noche en pleno invierno .


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Dic 2021)

electricogrado dijo:


> Además el tema creo no esta bien planteado, yo lo veo más como:
> Es normal que un señor le deje todo a unas personas que no han estado con el en sus últimos años de vida acompñandole y aguantando ?
> Entiendo que a su mujer le deje la casa en usufructo y los bienes, pero debió haber dejado bien claro que una vez no esté esa señora todo pase a vosotros, pero seguramente ella más astuta que vosotros ya le diría de hacer un testamento bien blindado para que no pilláis nada.
> Debiste haberlo hablado para actuar conforme a las intenciones que el tenia con vosotros.
> ...



En las innumerables veces que estuvo en el hospital a causa de su aneurisma y las incontables horas de mi vida que fui a visitarle y hacerle compañía , en una de las veces cuando se sintió morir , me dijo que nos dejaba el piso y otras promesas incumplidas . 
Yo en ese momento cogí el móvil y lo grabé en la cama del hospital intentando que repitiese lo mismo. 
La conversación no sirve para nada , sólo como anécdota además parece que le estoy sacando las palabras aunque él no era consciente de que el móvil le estaba grabando. 

la ley indica claramente que lo único que cuenta son las últimas voluntades , pero en su estado de decrepitud dudo que tuviese capacidad para entender lo que firmaba dos semanas antes de morir.

Desde mi punto de vista aquí hay un delito grave y mucha pasta por el medio. 
Sin duda la viuda y sus consejeros valoraron la posibilidad de que los sobrinos de mi tío no hiciesen nada ni consultemos con un abogado.


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Dic 2021)

electricogrado dijo:


> Si que deberías haber heredado algo de tu tío, las personas que te dicen que si eres interesado están equivocadas.
> Tu estuviste con tu tío, bien podría haberse quedado solo con esa mujer, que ya sabemos lo que realmente quería.
> Lo que pasa que como bien dices tu tío por lo que se ve nunca valoro la compañía que le disteis.
> Aunque suene interesado esas cosas es bueno hablarlas en vida y poner las cosas claras, diciendo que que planes tiene con el testamento, y si no os va a dejar nada, o le sienta mal que aguante al viejo los que se lo van a llevar todo después.
> ...



efectivamente , de la misma manera que damos por hecho que la viuda va a dejar todo a sus sobrinos genéticos , confirma el derecho a heredar que tenemos nosotros de nuestro tío por ser familia de sangre. 

Es evidente que algo falla en las leyes o que yo no estoy enterado , pero mi experiencia si fuese algo común espantaría a cualquier familiar de prestar su tiempo y su ayuda a otros que la necesitasen sin tener asegurado algo . 

Lógicamente todos tenemos bastante con nuestra propia vida y nuestros problemas , comernos nos problemas de los demás nos resta calidad de vida y eso hay que pagarlo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Dic 2021)

los puercos hijos de puta que entran al hilo a insultarme , simplemente son adeptos al marxismo cultural que se ha impuesto en este nuevo tipo de sociedad que nos están creando. 

_Así, pues, el Estado no es de ningún modo un poder impuesto desde fuera de la sociedad; tampoco es «la realidad de la idea moral», «ni la imagen y la realidad de la razón», como afirma Hegel. Es más bien un producto de la sociedad cuando llega a un grado de desarrollo determinado; es la confesión de que esa sociedad se ha enredado en una irremediable contradicción consigo misma y está dividida por antagonismos irreconciliables, que es impotente para conjurar. Pero a fin de que estos antagonismos, estas clases con intereses económicos en pugna no se devoren a sí mismas y no consuman a la sociedad en una lucha estéril, se hace necesario un poder situado aparentemente por encima de la sociedad y llamado a amortiguar el choque, a mantenerlo en los límites del «orden». Y ese poder, nacido de la sociedad, pero que se pone por encima de ella y se divorcia de ella más y más, es el Estado.
Friedrich Engels (1884), El origen de la familia, la propiedad privada y el Estado



https://www.marxists.org/espanol/m-e/1880s/origen/el_origen_de_la_familia.pdf











El origen de la familia, la propiedad privada y el Estado - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




_


----------



## electricogrado (4 Dic 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> En las innumerables veces que estuvo en el hospital a causa de su aneurisma y las incontables horas de mi vida que fui a visitarle y hacerle compañía , en una de las veces cuando se sintió morir , me dijo que nos dejaba el piso y otras promesas incumplidas .
> Yo en ese momento cogí el móvil y lo grabé en la cama del hospital intentando que repitiese lo mismo.
> La conversación no sirve para nada , sólo como anécdota además parece que le estoy sacando las palabras aunque él no era consciente de que el móvil le estaba grabando.
> 
> ...



No digo que tu hallas actuado mal, tu evidentemente y sin experiencia actuaste conforme sabías y confiando en que el valoraría vuestra compañía y atenciones, pero parece ser que con cierta clase de personas no vale esperar que actúen devolviendo eso que haces por ellos y hay que plantear las cosas claras desde el principio, aun así que el premie a la familia de su mujer que no estuvieron con el dejándoles todo y a vosotros que estuvisteis con wl no dejandoos nada muestra todo... 
No hagas caso de esa gente que te dicen interesado, es lo más normal que una persona responda a los que hacen algo por ella.
Atender y visitar desinteresadamente, se puede hacer por un padre, madre o hermano si tienes y se han portado como deben de hacerlo, aguantar un viejo que realmente no ha hecho casi nada por ti y no esperar que te corresponda si que es de idiotas.

Enviado desde mi SM-N960F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sisar_vidal (4 Dic 2021)

Cómo va la herencia Atari? Has rascado algún leuro?


----------



## BStoker (4 Dic 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> lo único que te mueve a madrugar cada día para soportar a jefes, compañeros y clientes es que te paguen al fin de mes.
> Si no te pagasen , por los cojones te moverías de la cama en mitad de la noche en pleno invierno .



el mundo de la vida personal es uno y el laboral es otro y tu GRAN ERROR es no entender la diferencia. Que es básica y cae de cajón y te lo estamos diciendo todos.

Tu trabajas por dinero y puede gustarte lo que haces si tienes suerte. Trabajar de gratis es de gilipollas. Trabajar y “hacer amigos en el trabajo” es de gilipollas, así como buscar “la realización personal”, o buscar “aceptación” o basar tu valor en ello. Esas cosas pueden aparecer y aparecen y es genial, pero trabajas por dinero, con un contrato (o no) pero por dinero. El dinero es una herramienta para conseguir otras cosas.

Haces cosas por tus familiares por GUSTO, y por cariño y pueden darte algo material a cambio o no. Hacer cosas para tu familia por conseguir algo material a cambio es de no entender lo básico de la vida. Puede que te den herencias/ayudas/ regalos…y si aparecen esta genial pero la base es el cariño que les tienes. Y el “pago” es ese cariño. Y ahí si, te realizas como persona cuando llevas un sueldo y ves a tu familia sana por ejemplo. Entiéndase la diferencia.


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Dic 2021)

BStoker dijo:


> el mundo de la vida personal es uno y el laboral es otro y tu GRAN ERROR es no entender la diferencia. Que es básica y cae de cajón y te lo estamos diciendo todos.
> 
> Tu trabajas por dinero y puede gustarte lo que haces si tienes suerte. Trabajar de gratis es de gilipollas. Trabajar y “hacer amigos en el trabajo” es de gilipollas, así como buscar “la realización personal”, o buscar “aceptación” o basar tu valor en ello. Esas cosas pueden aparecer y aparecen y es genial, pero trabajas por dinero, con un contrato (o no) pero por dinero. El dinero es una herramienta para conseguir otras cosas.
> 
> Haces cosas por tus familiares por GUSTO, y por cariño y pueden darte algo material a cambio o no. Hacer cosas para tu familia por conseguir algo material a cambio es de no entender lo básico de la vida. Puede que te den herencias/ayudas/ regalos…y si aparecen esta genial pero la base es el cariño que les tienes. Y el “pago” es ese cariño. Y ahí si, te realizas como persona cuando llevas un sueldo y ves a tu familia sana por ejemplo. Entiéndase la diferencia.



e invertir en bolsa , en POKER , en lotería o criptomonedas qué es ?


----------



## BStoker (4 Dic 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> e invertir en bolsa , en POKER , en lotería o criptomonedas qué es ?



Pues intentar ganar un poquillo más de dinero. 
Lo que no voy a pretender es que el jefe de telefonica me venga a ver al hospital cuando me hayan operado de vesicula
Porque compre sus acciones en 2013.

Empiezo a pensar que es que no entiendes algunas cosas básicas, pero que no te entran, por lo que sea. Así que por mi lo dejo aquí.


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Dic 2021)

BStoker dijo:


> Pues intentar ganar un poquillo más de dinero.
> Lo que no voy a pretender es que el jefe de telefonica me venga a ver al hospital cuando me hayan operado de vesicula
> Porque compre sus acciones en 2013.
> 
> Empiezo a pensar que es que no entiendes algunas cosas básicas, pero que no te entran, por lo que sea. Así que por mi lo dejo aquí.



¿ tienes a personas dependientes de tí o dependes tú de otras personas ?


----------



## SuperDios (5 Dic 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> me gustaría saber cual es el perfil de los haters que aprovechan este hilo para vomitar el veneno que tienen dentro.
> ¿ te has sentido aludido cuando señalo a los degenerados sexuales , a los drogadictos y los criminales ?
> 
> o es que acaso vas haciendo favores por la vida sin esperar nada a cambio ?
> ...



He hecho muchas cosas por otros por la simple satisfacción de realizar algo necesario, esto se llama altruismo y deseo de hacer el bien cuando la ocasión se te presenta. Por otra parte he cometido crímenes, tomo drogas ocasionalmente y, aunque me falla lo de la degeneración sexual, si me pasas la dirección de la puta de tu madre puedo probar la charofilia, solo para entrar en tus tres halagos.


----------



## Cicciolino (5 Dic 2021)

¿Todavía no tiene chincheta este hilazo del estoico follaloros y robaperas de @MAMARRAXIO?

@calopez, no tienes perdón, ni bisión de henpresa...

Es una perfecta guía para entender el subforo de _Henperdedores_.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (5 Dic 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> _Edito para añadir un comentario pero sin cambiar ni una coma de lo expuesto inicialmente :
> 
> Aunque los hater habituales llegan a los hilos únicamente para dejar su cagada , no deja de sorprenderme la pretensión de desviar el sentido de este hilo a algo que no es .
> Aquí de lo que se trata es de uno de los problemas más graves de la sociedad española que es el robo del patrimonio de algunos solterones de oro por mujeres habitualmente extranjeras que llegan con la lección aprendida.
> ...



Menuda rata sucia estás tú hecho. Atiendes y cuidas a un familiar esperando a llevarte sus bienes y su dinero. Me alegro mucho de que no te haya dejado nada, RASTRERO.


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Dic 2021)

BUAKAW BANCHAMEK dijo:


> Menuda rata sucia estás tú hecho. Atiendes y cuidas a un familiar esperando a llevarte sus bienes y su dinero. Me alegro mucho de que no te haya dejado nada, RASTRERO.



Antes de enviarte al ignore como el resto de los subnormales que vienen a insultar para hacerse los graciosos...

Imagínate que tú eres uno de los sobrinos de la mujer que se ha quedado con toda su fortuna .

y que ella te dice que va dejarlo todo a una ONG , pero que al mismo tiempo ella necesita tu ayuda porque está incapacitada y pretende que la visites a diario para solucionarle sus múltiples problemas...

¿Tú qué harías?


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Dic 2021)

Si damos por hecho que el testamento de la viuda se lo deja todo a su sobrinos de sangre , ignorando por completo a los que no somos su sobrinos....

esa es la razón por la que mi tío nos debió dejar la herencia : la vinculación genética


De no ser así , tendría más derecho por ejemplo las enfermeras o las chicas que van a limpiar la casa y ayuda a domicilio .


Los enfermos mentales que vienen a este hilo a insultar , todavía ninguno me ha dado ningún argumento racional de por qué una persona debe dedicar su tiempo de forma gratuita ayudar a alguien ajeno a su familia.

Tampoco han dicho cuánto tiempo dedican al día ayudar a los pobres y miserables sin esperar nada a cambio


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (5 Dic 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Antes de enviarte al ignore como el resto de los subnormales que vienen a insultar para hacerse los graciosos...
> 
> Imagínate que tú eres uno de los sobrinos de la mujer que se ha quedado con toda su fortuna .
> 
> ...



Ni te voy a contestar, rata. Te mando al ignore yo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Dic 2021)

BUAKAW BANCHAMEK dijo:


> Ni te voy a contestar, rata. Te mando al ignore yo.



Pues porque no tienes nada que decir ,porque eres un subnormal


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (5 Dic 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Pues porque no tienes nada que decir ,porque eres un subnormal



Hijo de puta, ya te he dicho que eres una RATA sin alma.


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Dic 2021)

BUAKAW BANCHAMEK dijo:


> Hijo de puta, ya te he dicho que eres una RATA sin alma.





te respondo para levantar el hilo y que lo lea más gente. 

Siempre me divierte como a subnormales como tú , que precisamente su incapacidad mental les hace narcisistas , se creen con el poder de insultar y calificar a otras personas creyendo que eso les afecta . 

JAJAJAJA

¿ De verdad me crees tan inseguro como para intimidarme con tus insultos ?

Lo que me jode es que energúmenos que no saben argumentar como es tu caso , vengan a cagar a los hilos y que queden ahí sus cagadas malolientes . 

@calopez deberías dar margen para borrar comentarios en hilos propios como se hace en facebook o cualquier otra red social .


----------



## El Patriarcado (5 Dic 2021)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> Espero que se lo gastará en putes y droja, o se lo dejará a alguna ONJeta antes de dejárselo a sobrinos buitres como tu. Me dais un asco tremendo los parientes interesados. Trabajad vagos, y no estéis como grajos esperando la muerte de un biejo.



Yo me sé de uno que se mudó al piso del tío como un okupa, con el cuerpo todavía caliente como quien dice, sin esperar testamento ni pollas.


----------



## El Patriarcado (5 Dic 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> En las innumerables veces que estuvo en el hospital a causa de su aneurisma y las incontables horas de mi vida que fui a visitarle y hacerle compañía , en una de las veces cuando se sintió morir , me dijo que nos dejaba el piso y otras promesas incumplidas .
> Yo en ese momento cogí el móvil y lo grabé en la cama del hospital intentando que repitiese lo mismo.
> La conversación no sirve para nada , sólo como anécdota además parece que le estoy sacando las palabras aunque él no era consciente de que el móvil le estaba grabando.



Rata repulsiva. Me alegra que no te haya dejado nada. Ahógate en tu veneno, basura.


----------



## Incorrezto (5 Dic 2021)

Mamarraxio dixit

==Los enfermos mentales que vienen a este hilo a insultar , todavía ninguno me ha dado ningún argumento racional de por qué una persona debe dedicar su tiempo de forma gratuita ayudar a alguien ajeno a su familia.

Tampoco han dicho cuánto tiempo dedican al día ayudar a los pobres y miserables sin esperar nada a cambio==

Por amor. Empatía. Conceptos que un psicópata no comprende. Te lo decimos todos.

A los miserables les dedico el tiempo de un post


----------



## Incorrezto (5 Dic 2021)

Y aquí se muestra otra vez el espécimen:
Que le dejen el hilo para el sólo.
Que se abra un blog.

==
@calopez deberías dar margen para borrar comentarios en hilos propios como se hace en facebook o cualquier otra red social .
==


----------



## ueee3 (13 Abr 2022)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Mamarraxio dixit
> 
> ==Los enfermos mentales que vienen a este hilo a insultar , todavía ninguno me ha dado ningún argumento racional de por qué una persona debe dedicar su tiempo de forma gratuita ayudar a alguien ajeno a su familia.
> 
> ...



Si, @ATARAXIO entre este hilo y otros ya ha dejado claro que es un psicópata o un narcisista de cuidado.


----------



## Wattman (13 Abr 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Si, @ATARAXIO entre este hilo y otros ya ha dejado claro que es un psicópata o un narcisista de cuidado.



Lo primero lo dudo y lo de narcisista sobre el papel puede que sea .


----------



## Incorrezto (13 Abr 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Si, @ATARAXIO entre este hilo y otros ya ha dejado claro que es un psicópata o un narcisista de cuidado.



A ver si me meto sin registrar y me río un rato. 
Cada vez entro menos, el foro da más asco casa día


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Abr 2022)

Wattman dijo:


> Lo primero lo dudo y lo de narcisista sobre el papel puede que sea .



ni puto caso. Todos los trolls van directamente al ignore.


----------



## Cicciolino (13 Abr 2022)

MAMARRAXIO ha borrao el hilo, señal de que perfectamente es consciente de que es una ratita, y, también, de que quiere llevarlo en secreto.

Un poco tarde para eso, me temo...


----------

